# Nouveau PB 15" : impressions...



## Aragorn (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon PB 15" nouvelle génération. Je tenais à vous faire part de mes premières impressions. Comme point de comparaison je n'ai que mon bon vieil iMAC G3 700 (1Go Ram, Panther 10.3.9, DD 120 Go). Ces impressions ne sont donc pas très objectives, mais bon...

:love: le look d'enfer. Cette robe alu, c'est la grande classe
:love: l'écran est magnifique : grand, lumineux, lisible
:love: le rétro-éclairage, c'est encore une fois la grande classe

 l'emballage est très soigné, nombreux accessoires fournis
 Démarrage un peu long, mais paramétrage sans souci
 Le passage de Panther à Tiger se fait sans problème

 Les 512 Mo semblent suffire

:mouais: le SD est très bruyant

C'est un objet vraiment splendide. Bravo à Apple !!! 


:king:


----------



## GenerationQashqai (25 Octobre 2005)

Que du bon alors ?

Sinon, tu as pris quel DD ? 5200tours ou 7200 ?


----------



## Aragorn (25 Octobre 2005)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> Que du bon alors ?
> 
> Sinon, tu as pris quel DD ? 5200tours ou 7200 ?




J'ai gardé le DD standard 80 Go à 5200 trs. 

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (25 Octobre 2005)

Mon graveur est aussi bruyant j'ai l'impression que ca a toujours été bruyant chez Apple


----------



## Aragorn (25 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mon graveur est aussi bruyant j'ai l'impression que ca a toujours été bruyant chez Apple



Je viens de tester un DVD et on entend le SD en bruit de fond, comme un "tac-tac" 

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (25 Octobre 2005)

Alors c'est peut etre pas tout a fait normal


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester un DVD et on entend le SD en bruit de fond, comme un "tac-tac"
> 
> :king:



En plus, l'autonomie est réduite avec la lecture DVD. Pour ma part, je rippe le DVD sur le DD et là, plus de TAC TAC et une meilleure autonomie 

Je t'envie pour ta découverte, je crois que je ne pourrais le faire que dans deux semaines car je ne sera certainement pas livré cette semaine... :mouais:

Félicitations en tous cas et bonne redécouverte du MAC


----------



## Aragorn (25 Octobre 2005)

En testant la lecture de DVD, je me suis aperçu qu'il fallait préciser la zone...
J'ai testé deux DVD de zone 1 et 2 et je m'aperçois que l'on a le droit à 5 changements.
Que se passe-t-il ensuite ? C'est un bloquage hard irréversible ?

:king:


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> En testant la lecture de DVD, je me suis aperçu qu'il fallait préciser la zone...
> J'ai testé deux DVD de zone 1 et 2 et je m'aperçois que l'on a le droit à 5 changements.
> Que se passe-t-il ensuite ? C'est un bloquage hard irréversible ?
> 
> :king:


Essayes VLC ou MPLAYER pour la lecture des DVD. 

Plus de soucis de zone ensuite


----------



## Aragorn (25 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Essayes VLC ou MPLAYER pour la lecture des DVD.
> 
> Plus de soucis de zone ensuite


Merci ! 

Et patience... tu vas bientôt recevoir ce petit bijou. 

:king:


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> Et patience... tu vas bientôt recevoir ce petit bijou.
> 
> :king:



La patience va bientôt être une de mes vertus 

Alors, ça fonctionne avec VLC ?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> La patience va bient&#244;t &#234;tre une de mes vertus
> 
> Alors, &#231;a fonctionne avec VLC ?



Merci, &#231;a a l'air de fonctionner avec VLC, mais le DVD n'appara&#238;t pas sur le bureau. Etrange, non ? :mouais:

En fait, je pense que j'ai fait une fausse manip avec lecteur DVD, j'ai d&#251; choisir une zone diff&#233;rente de la 2 et la d&#233;finir comme zone de r&#233;f&#233;rence. C'est &#231;a de vouloir aller trop vite ! 
J'ai r&#233;gl&#233; Lecteur DVD en zone 2 et je n'y touche plus car il ne me reste plus que 3 modifications avant le bloquage du lecteur. Entre nous, c'est pas tr&#232;s cool cette fa&#231;on de faire. 

Sinon, je me suis aper&#231;u qu'il y avait deux petits "pets" (moins d'un demi millim&#232;tre) sur la belle robe de mon PB.  Je le garde quand m&#234;me, car c'est p&#244; grand chose.   

:king:


----------



## Kermy (26 Octobre 2005)

Bah moi aussi je vous donnerai mes premieres impressions du nouveau powerbook 15" quand je le receverai... Ce qui est prevu pour le 18 novembre c'est a dire dans longtemps... Sniff
Enfin bon vous aurez peut etre droit a quelques photos si vous etes sages.. :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réglé Lecteur DVD en zone 2 et je n'y touche plus car il ne me reste plus que 3 modifications avant le bloquage du lecteur. Entre nous, c'est pas très cool cette façon de faire.


 
Sauf erreur, c'est valable pour tous les lecteurs dvd de portables, pc ou mac.  
Bon y a des bidouilles logiciels, mais j'ai toujours eu l'impression que c'était plus lourd sur mac que sur pc.

A.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, c'est valable pour tous les lecteurs dvd de portables, pc ou mac.
> Bon y a des bidouilles logiciels, mais j'ai toujours eu l'impression que c'était plus lourd sur mac que sur pc.
> 
> A.


Tu as raison, tous les lecteurs DVD de portables (PC et MAC) ont cette "protection" (je ne sais pas si c'est le terme exact). 
J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre pourquoi...
Pour les bidouilles logiciels, je suppose que ça fait sauter la garantie, non ?

:king:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre pourquoi...
> Pour les bidouilles logiciels, je suppose que ça fait sauter la garantie, non ?


 
Question de zones comme d'hab... 
Et sinon, oui tu supposes bien. 

A.


----------



## Gloubi99 (26 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> J'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui mon PB 15" nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration. Je tenais &#224; vous faire part de mes premi&#232;res impressions. Comme point de comparaison je n'ai que mon bon vieil iMAC G3 700 (1Go Ram, Panther 10.3.9, DD 120 Go). Ces impressions ne sont donc pas tr&#232;s objectives, mais bon...
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci de livrer ici tes impressions.
As-tu des pixels morts?
Je vais aussi tr&#232;s prochainement m'acheter un PowerBook 15'' derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.
Je vais tout de suite me procurer une barrette de 1 Go suppl&#233;mentaire, ce qui me fera au total 1.5 Go de m&#233;moire.
Ce sera mon premier Mac portable.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Octobre 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Merci de livrer ici tes impressions.
> As-tu des pixels morts?
> Je vais aussi très prochainement m'acheter un PowerBook 15'' dernière génération.
> ...



Bonsoir,

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas constaté de pixels morts. Tu verras, l'écran TFT est tip-top ! 
Le seul défaut, ce sont les deux légers éclats sur la robe alu, mais ce sont deux minuscules "pets" de moins d'un demi millimètre. Rien de bien méchant. 

Si tu n'as jamais eu de lecteur DVD, fais bien attention lors de la lecture de DVD, car tu n'as droit qu'à 5 modifications de zones avant le blocage définitif de ton lecteur !

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah bon? je savais pas ca pour le dézonnage:mouais:


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

Peux tu nous donner des infos sur l'autonomie ? A priori am&#233;lior&#233;e sur les derniers PB.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Octobre 2005)

Plus de 5H je crois


----------



## hannibal_hacker (27 Octobre 2005)

On peut m'expliquer le principe poru ces changements de zone? :S


----------



## vincmyl (27 Octobre 2005)

Ne peut on pas le dézonner totalement?


----------



## Aragorn (27 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu nous donner des infos sur l'autonomie ? A priori améliorée sur les derniers PB.


J'ai suivi la procédure d'étalonnage de la batterie. J'ai desactivé bluetooth, airport, le rétro éclairage. La batterie a tenu plus de 5h30. Je n'ai pas chronométré, mais je dirais bien entre 6 et 7 heures. Je précise que je n'ai pas visualisé de DVD et que le PB est réglé en mode économie d'énergie.

:king:


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi la procédure d'étalonnage de la batterie. J'ai desactivé bluetooth, airport, le rétro éclairage. La batterie a tenu plus de 5h30. Je n'ai pas chronométré, mais je dirais bien entre 6 et 7 heures. Je précise que je n'ai pas visualisé de DVD et que le PB est réglé en mode économie d'énergie.
> 
> :king:



Merci pour les infos ça à l'air mieux qu'avec le mien qui en mode éco sans trop bosser dessus tien environ 4h / 4h30. Quand tu auras le temps je pense que tu dois avoir d'autres choses à faire avec ton nouveau jouet  pour le moment, mais ça serait bien de savoir l'autonomie à pleine charge sans mode éco en bossant dessus normalement sans se priver de rien. Moi j'ai l'autonomie qui flanche nettement et qui oscille autour de 2h / 2h30.

Voilà c'est pour avoir un point de comparaison, régale toi bien avec ton nouveau PB c'est une bécanne d'enfer.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ne peut on pas le dézonner totalement?


J'ai appelé Apple, c'est ainsi pour tous les lecteurs DVD portables. Il faut le configurer en zone 2.
Pour répondre à ta question, je pense qu'il est possible de le dézonner, mais la garantie saute...

Voici un lien que le technicien d'Apple m'a envoyé concernant les zones : *les zones*



> Region encoding is the mechanism that enables motion picture studios to control the worldwide release of their movies. It is required by the DVD Forum (http://www.dvdforum.org/forum.shtml) in all commercial hardware DVD players. Every DVD-Video disc contains one byte of data representing a region code, which limits where the disc can be played. Region codes correspond to the following areas of the globe:
> 
> 1      Canada, United States, and U.S. territories
> 2      Japan, Middle East, South Africa, Western Europe
> ...


:king:


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi la procédure d'étalonnage de la batterie. J'ai desactivé bluetooth, airport, le rétro éclairage. La batterie a tenu plus de 5h30. Je n'ai pas chronométré, mais je dirais bien entre 6 et 7 heures. Je précise que je n'ai pas visualisé de DVD et que le PB est réglé en mode économie d'énergie.
> 
> :king:


Coooool, mieux que l'IBOOK 12' 

L'attente va encore être plus longue  

En lecture DIVX, je tiens plus de 4h00 avec l'IBOOK (luminosité à un carré). Si tu as l'occasion de tester


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2005)

Je sens que mon compte en banque va se prendre une grosse claque d'ici quelques jours...


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

m4el a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que mon compte en banque va se prendre une grosse claque d'ici quelques jours...




    oui c'est clair


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Octobre 2005)

m4el a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que mon compte en banque va se prendre une grosse claque d'ici quelques jours...


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

>




Et le tiens il arrive quand ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> Et le tiens il arrive quand ?


Ben, l'AS s'est planté avec mon IPOD... Donc peut-être le 7 ou 8 novembre pour l'IPOD et pour le PWB


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ben, l'AS s'est planté avec mon IPOD... Donc peut-être le 7 ou 8 novembre pour l'IPOD et pour le PWB




patience encore une semaine, je pense que ça va te changer de ton iBook...


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> patience encore une semaine, je pense que ça va te changer de ton iBook...


yes; et puis au Maroc il ne devrait pas me manquer trop


----------



## rubren (27 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> yes; et puis au Maroc il ne devrait pas me manquer trop




y en as qui ont de la chance...  bon sur ce a demain


----------



## volabelle (27 Octobre 2005)

le mien arrive le 18 novembre l'attente va être longue!!!!!
offre MIPE 1799¤ 15'' superdrive!!! + barrette 1GO dane elec!!! çava carburer un max
ps pour l'autonomie mon ibook tiens 3h30 en lecture avec luminosité réduit a 3 ou 4 carré! jespère que le powerbook fera pareil car c'est super top pour mater des film dans le train, bosser et écouter de la musique.  j'ai hate, j'ai hate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Octobre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> le mien arrive le 18 novembre l'attente va être longue!!!!!
> offre MIPE 1799¤ 15'' superdrive!!! + barrette 1GO dane elec!!! çava carburer un max
> ps pour l'autonomie mon ibook tiens 3h30 en lecture avec luminosité réduit a 3 ou 4 carré! jespère que le powerbook fera pareil car c'est super top pour mater des film dans le train, bosser et écouter de la musique.  j'ai hate, j'ai hate!!!!!!!!!



Je compatis pour l'attente 

En ce qui concerne le visionnage, avec un seul carré je tiens plus de 4h00. Les DIVX sont lus directement sur le DD.

Essayes, tu verras peut-être une amélioration de ton autonomie


----------



## baptistebcn (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour dans l&acute;attente de la livraison de mon powerbook , je voulais vous demander sur quelle site est il possible d&acute;acheter de la ddr2 ? j&acute;ai trouvé www.macway.com , qu&acute;en pensez vous ? avez vous d&acute;autres adresses ? 
et dernierment me conseillez vous d&acute;achete 1go ou 512 mb ??? 
merci davance


----------



## baptistebcn (28 Octobre 2005)

desole jecris sur un clavier español .. ce qui rend les apostrophe bizarre ...


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Octobre 2005)

baptistebcn a dit:
			
		

> desole jecris sur un clavier español .. ce qui rend les apostrophe bizarre ...




En ce qui concerne MACWAY, il n'y a pas de soucis, normalement ils sont sérieux. Autrement pour de la mémoire, tu peux essayer CRUCIAL.

POur ce qui est du Go ou de 512 Mo, c'est ton budget le roi. Réfléchis déjà à ce que tu veux faire avec ta machine car avec 1 Go, tu devrais être à l'aise dans pleins de domaines. 

Pour tes messages, tu peux utiliser ma fonction éditer qui te permet de corriger tes messages dans les 3 heures suivants leur publication


----------



## vincmyl (28 Octobre 2005)

Cricial Ou Kingston


----------



## zizou2605 (28 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne MACWAY, il n'y a pas de soucis, normalement ils sont sérieux. Autrement pour de la mémoire, tu peux essayer CRUCIAL.
> 
> POur ce qui est du Go ou de 512 Mo, c'est ton budget le roi. Réfléchis déjà à ce que tu veux faire avec ta machine car avec 1 Go, tu devrais être à l'aise dans pleins de domaines.
> 
> Pour tes messages, tu peux utiliser ma fonction éditer qui te permet de corriger tes messages dans les 3 heures suivants leur publication



1 go au total, c est deja tres bien. On est tres à l aise avec. Mes appz se lancent tres vite. C est tres agreable à utiliser. Investis dans qq chose d autre a la place.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

F&#233;licitations pour ton achat, c'est une belle b&#234;te! 

Je compte le commander sous peu et je voulais juste savoir en combien de temps le PowerBook a-t-il &#233;t&#233; livr&#233;.

Merci


----------



## Aragorn (28 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Félicitations pour ton achat, c'est une belle bête!
> 
> ...


Dans mon cas, je l'ai commandé le 29 septembre et je l'ai reçu le 25 octobre. Cela dit, je n'étais pas pressé ( Cyberyoyo).

:king:


----------



## baptistebcn (28 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses .
c forum est vraiment sympa


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, je l'ai commandé le 29 septembre et je l'ai reçu le 25 octobre. Cela dit, je n'étais pas pressé ( Cyberyoyo).
> 
> :king:



Pour moi, commande le 21/09 et livraison au mieux le 7 ou 8/11 ....

Dire que dans le mail de l'AS il me disait que les commandes serait livré dans leur ordre d'arrivée 
:mouais: 

Enfin, je lis les posts d'Aragorn avec attention maintenant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Octobre 2005)

Mouais, va falloir se pr&#233;parer denouveau &#224; une p&#233;nible et interminable attente...


----------



## Aragorn (28 Octobre 2005)

*Petite précision :* un Mac + un iPod = 150 ¤ remboursés​ 
Ceux parmi vous qui ont choisi cette formule et qui n'ont pas encore reçu leur PB, sachez que vous n'avez que 45 jours à partir de la date d'achat pour renvoyer le coupon.
Si vous ne l'avez pas téléchargé, je l'ai. Je peux donc vous l'envoyer. 

:king:


----------



## pbas400 (28 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> *Petite précision :* un Mac + un iPod = 150 ¤ remboursés​
> Ceux parmi vous qui ont choisi cette formule et qui n'ont pas encore reçu leur PB, sachez que vous n'avez que 45 jours à partir de la date d'achat pour renvoyer le coupon.
> Si vous ne l'avez pas téléchargé, je l'ai. Je peux donc vous l'envoyer.
> 
> :king:



quel est le lien pour le telecharger?  merci


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> *Petite précision :* un Mac + un iPod = 150 ¤ remboursés​
> Ceux parmi vous qui ont choisi cette formule et qui n'ont pas encore reçu leur PB, sachez que vous n'avez que 45 jours à partir de la date d'achat pour renvoyer le coupon.
> Si vous ne l'avez pas téléchargé, je l'ai. Je peux donc vous l'envoyer.
> 
> :king:



J'ai appelé l'ASà ce sujet vu l'état de ma commande et ils m'ont dit que s'il y avait un problème pour le remboursement, il fallait les contacter et qu'ils négocierait avec nos amis Irlandais  

En même temps j'espère quand même les recevoir avant les 45 jours...:mouais:


----------



## Aragorn (28 Octobre 2005)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> quel est le lien pour le telecharger?  merci



Tu peux encore le télécharger *ici*

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (28 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appel&#233; l'AS&#224; ce sujet vu l'&#233;tat de ma commande et ils m'ont dit que s'il y avait un probl&#232;me pour le remboursement, il fallait les contacter et qu'ils n&#233;gocierait avec nos amis Irlandais
> 
> En m&#234;me temps j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me les recevoir avant les 45 jours...:mouais:



Et que vas-tu faire de ton iBook quand tu auras ton magnifique PB ? 
Un portable &#224; la maison et un autre pour le travail ?

Ca t'int&#233;resse peut-&#234;tre : si tu as rat&#233; l'offre MIPE avec Filemaker Pro (ce qui est mon cas), tu peux te le procurer pour 31 &#8364; _*l&#224;*_.

:king:


----------



## cyberyoyo (29 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Et que vas-tu faire de ton iBook quand tu auras ton magnifique PB ?
> Un portable à la maison et un autre pour le travail ?
> 
> Ca t'intéresse peut-être : si tu as raté l'offre MIPE avec Filemaker Pro (ce qui est mon cas), tu peux te le procurer pour 31 ¤ _*là*_.
> ...



Je vais surement le vendre ou en faire un cadeau au rabais dans la famille.

Pour Filemaker, je vous ai pas dit... Il m'est livré avec mon PWB. Bon bien sur, il faut que je sois patient car la livraison est prévue pour la saint glinglin


----------



## Aragorn (30 Octobre 2005)

J'ai voulu tester l'autonomie de la batterie. Voici les tâches effectuées :
- téléchargement de fichiers avec une ligne ADSL 512 K  : entre 250 et 300 Mo téléchargés
- installation de logiciels
- écoute de musique avec iTunes avec l'animation iTunes en fond (volume assez fort)
- activités de bureautique

Et bien tenez-vous bien, *la batterie n'a tenu que 2h30* !!!  :hein: 

Ce test est à relativiser car la batterie est neuve et elle n'en est qu'à son troisième cycle de charge. 


 Faites bien attention à la robe alu de votre PB car elle est très fragile. En observant mon PB sous toutes les coutures, je me suis aperçu que la coque avait pas mal de petits éclats (il a été livré comme ça). A mon avis, le revêtement doit se rayer et s'abîmer très facilement. Il me semble que celui de l'iBook est bcp plus solide et résistant : Cyberyoyo, pourras-tu confirmer quand tu auras les deux ? 

:king:


----------



## volabelle (30 Octobre 2005)

2h30... c pô beaucoup 

je ferai un test quand je le recevrai...

tu avais la luminosité à fond?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> 2h30... c pô beaucoup
> 
> je ferai un test quand je le recevrai...
> 
> tu avais la luminosité à fond?


Non, la luminosité était réglée à la moitié de sa puissance. Par contre, lorsque je m'en suis servi comme juke-box, il manquait deux carrés pour que le son soit au maximum et en fond d'écran, j'avais activé les animations graphiques intégrées à iTunes (très gourmant en ressource).

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (2 Novembre 2005)

Meme si tu n'avais pas activé les animations, je pense pas que ca aurait changé beaucoup de chose


----------



## NéophyteMac (2 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon deuxieme powerbook 15" en 15 jours, (Le premier avait le clavier cassé), par rapport au modèle d'avant, je le trouve trés bruyant, mais surtout, j'ai un pixel abimé en plein milieu de l'écran (il ne marche qu'en rouge, jaune et blanc...) Et apple ne veut rien entendre.

Je suis trés déçu par le produit, qui n'a pas une finition super et qui est plus bruyant que mon ibook 12", et par apple, qui ne prends pas en charge un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran (dans les coins ça passe) sur une machine de ce prix


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2005)

Et bien renvoie-le et fais-toi rembourser. Pas la peine de se casser la t&#234;te avec une machine qui ne donne pas satisfaction d&#232;s le d&#233;part...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon deuxieme powerbook 15" en 15 jours, (Le premier avait le clavier cassé), par rapport au modèle d'avant, je le trouve trés bruyant, mais surtout, j'ai un pixel abimé en plein milieu de l'écran (il ne marche qu'en rouge, jaune et blanc...) Et apple ne veut rien entendre.
> 
> Je suis trés déçu par le produit, qui n'a pas une finition super et qui est plus bruyant que mon ibook 12", et par apple, qui ne prends pas en charge un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran (dans les coins ça passe) sur une machine de ce prix


Tu peux toujours le renvoyer et te le faire rembourser. Tu disposes bien d'un délai de 7 jours après la livraison me semble-t-il. 

Quant à la définition, elle est quand même supérieure à celle d'un iBook. 

:king:


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la définition, elle est quand même supérieure à celle d'un iBook.
> 
> :king:


Si tu parles de la finition, il y a des détails acceptables sur une machine à 1000 euros qui deviennent des lacunes importantes sur une machine à 2000 euros. En achetant un iBook, j'étais prêt à certaines concessions que je ne ferai pas lors de l'achat d'un PB.


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles de la finition, il y a des d&#233;tails acceptables sur une machine &#224; 1000 euros qui deviennent des lacunes importantes sur une machine &#224; 2000 euros. En achetant un iBook, j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; certaines concessions que je ne ferai pas lors de l'achat d'un PB.



La finition du PowerBook est tout de m&#234;me nettement superieure au iBook (en tout cas pour les PowerBook 15' et 17', le 12' &#233;tant construit chez un autre fabriquant)...

Concernant l'autonomie, mon petit test perso m'avait conduit &#224; &#231;a :

"... le PowerBook 15' HD m'a permis de lire le DVD de Star Wars "l'Empire Contre-Attaque" (le meilleur !), et du surfer encore une petite demi-heure derri&#232;re.... (130 min + 20 min) : environ trois heures donc, mais attention, la luminosit&#233; au maximum, le volume sonore r&#233;gl&#233; sur 8, et l'&#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie de la machine regl&#233;e sur "normal".
En utilisation standard, le PowerBook a gagn&#233; environ une heure suppl&#233;mentaire d'autonomie par rapport &#224; son pr&#233;decesseur d'apr&#232;s mes tests : bref, on peut d&#233;passer quatre heures d'autonomie."

Cependant, il est vrai qu'&#224; l'utilisation, j'ai l'impression que je gain n'est pas si important que &#231;a. 

Sinon, pour la RAM, on en trouve aussi &#224; la Fnac, de la DDR2 Dane-Elec (assez bonne qualit&#233;, garantie 10 ans)....


----------



## Imaginus (2 Novembre 2005)

Concernant l'autonomie des nouveaux powerbook evidement cela depend du respect de la procedure de charge  (surtout les premieres  le process est particulier).  On a recu un nouveau PB 15" 1.25go au taf (bienheureux Eric..). 

Bon a fond les gamelles en calcul pur avec une saturation à 100% du CPU non stop (calcul animation en radiosité sous POVRAY) la baterie crache ses poumons en 2H47min. 
A noté Mac Way fait d'excellente batterie pour les anciennes generation de PB et vante un gain de 25%. J'en est une pour mon PB 12" 1.5ghz (avant derniere revision) et effectivement on arrive à 5h30 heures d'autonomie en reglant les parametres d'economie d'energie adequats.C'est bon a prendre.


----------



## NéophyteMac (2 Novembre 2005)

Le probleme pour le retour c'est que tout est de ma poche... et la livraison du nouveau aussi...

Parceque c'est vrai que les touches tiennent moins bien que celles de l'Ibook, mais c'est quand meme une belle machine.


----------



## Thanidran (2 Novembre 2005)

ce n'est pas trés rassurant tout ça... moi qui comptais investir dans un PB 15" HD dans la semaine, du coup j'hesite


----------



## Thanidran (2 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi la procédure d'étalonnage de la batterie. J'ai desactivé bluetooth, airport, le rétro éclairage. La batterie a tenu plus de 5h30. Je n'ai pas chronométré, mais je dirais bien entre 6 et 7 heures. Je précise que je n'ai pas visualisé de DVD et que le PB est réglé en mode économie d'énergie.
> 
> :king:





			
				Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu tester l'autonomie de la batterie. Voici les tâches effectuées :
> - téléchargement de fichiers avec une ligne ADSL 512 K : entre 250 et 300 Mo téléchargés
> - installation de logiciels
> - écoute de musique avec iTunes avec l'animation iTunes en fond (volume assez fort)
> ...



Un telechargement ne consommant pas de ressource processeur (ou si peu...), et juste l'usage du HD pour l'ecriture des données, cela signifie que pour un usage vraiment limité (bureautique/iTunes) l'autonomie est plutot... mauvaise :|

Meme si la batterie n'en est qu'a son 3eme cycle, elle ne gagnera pas 50% d'autonomie en plus, donc c'est plutot decevant pour un portable qui devrait tenir 22% plus longtemps que son "predecesseur". Si en plus les performances ne sont pas là non plus, y a un probleme


----------



## jphg (2 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours le renvoyer et te le faire rembourser. Tu disposes bien d'un délai de 7 jours après la livraison me semble-t-il.




On ne va pas se mettre à faire des états des lieux à l'achat d'un ordi tout de même !!

scène à la fnouc ou à Surcaf :
"
- passez au retrait des achats pour récupérer votre powerbook
[...]
- voici votre powerbook, merci monsieur.
- minute papillon, on déballe ensemble.
- j'ai pas que ça à faire, il y a des gens qui attendent monsieur.
- on déballe ensemble un point c'est tout.
- parfait (là, je rêve, mais c qu'un début)
- ouverture de la boîte, correct. checkage des pièces jointes, correct. déballage de la machine de sa pochette plastique, correct. auscultation de la coque externe : auscultation ½il nu X1, capot, dessous, côtés. auscultation à la loupe, auscultation au petit miscroscope (dans la file :"ah moi je suis médecin, je peux vous prêter mon otoscope si vous voulez - merci monsieur ça me permettra de vérifier les entrées audio et usb et firewire et réseau")
checkage de la fermeture, ah problème ! veuillez noter un défaut de fermeture (pourquoi il y a de l'espace à gauche qu'il n'y a pas à droite ?) ; ouverture de l'écran, allumage de la machine, checkage des pixels morts. ah, j'en vois un, là, vous voyez monsieur ?
- je constate en effet un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran.
- voudriez-vous s'il-vous-plait me signer ce papier qui prouve votre témoignage de ce pixel mort... (dans la file : "monsieur, je suis avocat, je vous conseille de le faire signer en deux exemplaires")
Checkage des touches, abdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz etc.
monsieur, j'ai les doigts propres mais je constate que la touche Y me reste collée au doigt. Vous confirmez ?
- je confirme
- alors signez.
bon je crois que c'est tout. Donc, monsieur le vendeur, en vertu des observations faites aujourd'hui, en votre magasin, je déclare ne pas pouvoir emporter le powerbook que vous m'avez vendu. Veuillez me remettre un deuxième powerbook.
- ah vous, vous êtes tatillon, hein !
- oui, c'est comme ça. merci pour ce deuxième powerbook. Maintenant on reprend tout depuis le début..."

je sais pas pquoi je vous écris ça, mais c vrai que le fait de recevoir un appareil très cher avec des défauts de fab c'est épouvantablement frustrant.

sur ce, je retourne au bar...


----------



## NéophyteMac (2 Novembre 2005)

Figure toi que c'est ce que je souhaite faire désormais, parcequ'a chaque fois, j'ai fais le transfert de mes anciennes apllications, documents et programmes dans mon nouveau powerbook (2H00 en moyenne) puis, l'étalonnage de la baterie (5H en moyenne) puis aprés, début d'utilisation, et LA, on se rends compte des  problemes. Donc, Effacement des données personnelles (1 H) puis reconditionnement de l'ordinateur avec la boite qui était déjà à la cave (0H30) et renvoi chez Apple, necessitant un appel à la hotline (1H00) et negociation avec les transporteurs qui y comprennent rien (1H00: "excusez moi monsieur, je vous rappelle parcequ'en fait on avais pas noté votre adresse...)

Moi c'est la 2eme fois et la je CRAQUE. PS: je ne compte pas les ennuis lors de l'envoi, car Apple avait donné comme adresse au transporteur: HUGO, PARIS. C'est bien de considérer chaque client comme unique, mais la ça fait beaucoup...


----------



## jphg (2 Novembre 2005)

mon pauvre chouchou

je compatis sincèrement !


----------



## Aragorn (2 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles de la finition, il y a des détails acceptables sur une machine à 1000 euros qui deviennent des lacunes importantes sur une machine à 2000 euros. En achetant un iBook, j'étais prêt à certaines concessions que je ne ferai pas lors de l'achat d'un PB.


Au temps pour moi, j'avais lu "définition". Je trouve la finition très bonne, mais assez fragile. 

:king:


----------



## NéophyteMac (2 Novembre 2005)

Si c'est fragile, c'est que la finition est mauvaise...

C'est ce qui fait la différence entre une Logan et une BMW.

Je trouve effectivement cette machine beaucoup trop fragile eut égard à son prix.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Novembre 2005)

Tu prends vraiment les extremes avec ta comparaison automobile:love:


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2005)

N&#233 a dit:


> Si c'est fragile, c'est que la finition est mauvaise...
> 
> C'est ce qui fait la diff&#233;rence entre une Logan et une BMW.
> 
> Je trouve effectivement cette machine beaucoup trop fragile eut &#233;gard &#224; son prix.



On en revient aux mat&#233;riaux retenus sur les PB et qui restent pour moi une &#233;nigme dans le cas d'une machine portable... L'alu est r&#233;sistant certes, mais pas dans le cas d'une &#233;paisseur de quelques milim&#232;tres. Et j'&#233;voque &#224; nouveau IBM qui avait choisi en son temps d'autres aliages plus r&#233;sistants (mais un design terne).

Edit : C'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux ces PB...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'aimais bien la coque des iBooks Palourde, la classe


----------



## Wonto (2 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez pas fini de tous vous plaindre?

Si ca vosu va pas, achetez pas... prenez un ibook ou alors retourner voir du cot&#233; de la fentere!

Ca me fait tjr bien rire... tjr a se plaindre de tout! si le produit vous satisfait pas, vous sentze pas obliger de l'achter!! Apple n'est pas une science exacte, chaque qualit&#233; a son pendant, il faut faire son propre equilibre en fonction de ses besoin et de son utilisation...

Mais bon, je concois que ca doit pas etre facile pour certain de quit&#233; de 1, le standing du PB (trop la frime) et de 2 de devoir eventuelement ne pas trouver chez apple son tresor et de devoir tourner le dos a la pomme...

Pas facile tous les jours... chienne de vie!


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2005)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> ...il faut faire son propre equilibre en fonction de ses besoin et de son utilisation...


Vu "l'équilibre" de ton propos, il est certain qu'une machine limitée doit combler ton "utilisation".  

Troll, mais pas pu me retenir, je sors...


----------



## NéophyteMac (3 Novembre 2005)

Noooonn,

Je me plains de la finition parceque, c'est vrai que le powerbook ne grince pas comme l'ibook, mais il est vendu comme un ordinateur professionnel. Pour moi un pro c'est quelqu'un qui en a rien à foutre de son ordinateur et donc qui en a un vachement solide 

Au fait: hier, je rallume mon powerbook, pret à en découdre avec ce fameux pixel defaillant, (massage avec une chaussette burlington) et, OH SURPRISE: IL A DISPARU avant meme que je le touche. 

APPLE aurait inventé du matériel qui s'autorépare ou l'écran doit il vraiment chauffer pour faire apparaitre son pixel deficient? (je m'en suis servi 3 heures hier soir, et toujours rien:mouais


----------



## vincmyl (3 Novembre 2005)

Ou bien alors tu es super chanceux


----------



## NéophyteMac (3 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien alors tu es super chanceux



J'aurais été chanceus si il avait été en bon état des le depart :hein: maintenant, je flippe a chaque fois que je l'allume, que ce maudit pixel rouge revienne


----------



## macarel (3 Novembre 2005)

Jaimerais bien donner mon avis sur le nouveau powerbook 15". Faut d'abord qu'il arrive. j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas gagné  (commandé chez un revendeur, un bon en plus):mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (3 Novembre 2005)

Tu nous tiens au courant


----------



## baptistebcn (3 Novembre 2005)

je devrais normalment recevoir mon powerbook demain , avec le hd a 7200 tours/min , et je vous donnerai des nouvelles  ; une chose est sur , je serais deçu si l&acute;écran ou le clavier a un problème , mais d&acute;un autre coté aucune entreprise n&acute;est ( malheuresement ) capable de vendre tous ses produit dans une état inpecable ...
Pour ce qui est du point de comparaison avec l&acute;ibook , autant ne pas me mettre dans ce sujet qui n&acute;est pas du tout constructif... ou essaye juste d&acute;utiliser final cut express , ou meme imovie hd avec de gros fichier et tu verra la difference entre libook et le pwbook .


----------



## vincmyl (4 Novembre 2005)

Non mais c'est clair que tu auras une superbe machine sous la main


----------



## NéophyteMac (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui, tout à fait d'accord.

C'est malgres tout un superbe ordinateur.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Voici de nouvelles impressions :

:love: J'adore le clavier, c'est un réel plaisir de l'utiliser
 Le SD-DL est en fait aussi bruyant que le graveur de CD de mon iMac G3
:love: J'ai eu le malheur de montrer à mes enfants que le PB pouvait lire des DVD. Depuis mon PB sert de mini Home Cinéma dans leur chambre pour visionner des dessins animés  :love:
:love: C'est une superbe machine !
:love: L'écran TFT change du 13" CRT et il abîme bcp moins les yeux.

 *Batterie capricieuse :* c'est, pour le moment, la seule ombre au tableau. Voici un peu l'historique :
- je respecte scrupuleusement la procédure de charge de la batterie pour l'étalonnage.
- 1er cycle : sans avoir chronométré, j'aurais dit qu'elle tenait la durée annoncée (environ 5h3O)
- 2e cycle : la batterie ne dure que 2h45  
- 3e cycle : plantage du PB suite à la mise à jour 10.4.3. Je réinstalle Tiger à partir du DVD et fais la mise à jour avec le fichier combo : tout marche bien. La batterie tient 2h30 

Ce n'est tout de même pas normal... J'appelle l'Apple store qui me dit que ce n'est pas normal et que la batterie a sans soute un défaut. Le technicien m'invite à faire la manip suivante pour "réinitialiser la batterie" :

*



			Retirer le cordon d'alimentation. Retirer la batterie. Maintenir le bouton on/off enfoncé environ 6 secondes. Remettre la batterie et procéder à un étalonnage.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

* Le technicien me dit que cette manip remet à zéro la puce dans le PB qui gère la batterie. Il me précise qu'il ne faut pas trop souvent recourir à cette manip car on risque de griller définitivement la puce du PB... 

* Avant de faire cette manipulation, j'aurais aimé connaître votre avis.*​ 
- 4e cycle : la batterie délire... elle m'indique une autonomie de 2h45 alors que j'ai tout inhibé (airport, bluetooth, rétro-éclairage, luminosité de l'écran au minimum, son coupé,...). Puis d'un coup, l'autonomie passe à plus de 4 heures. Actuellement j'en suis à 3h25 d'utilisation et le compteur m'indique qu'il me reste 30 min. Ce n'est quand même pas terrible sachant que pour ce cycle je n'ai fait que du traitement de texte, de la navigation sur internet et du téléchargement...

Je ne sais donc plus trop quoi penser de cette batterie... 

:king:
 *
*

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Je viens juste donne rmes impressions sur ce PB que je vais acheter sous peu.
J'avais peur de la nouvelle résolution de l'écran suite aux réactions des heureux possesseurs.

Ma conclusion: les mecs qui disent que c'est petit ont vraiment une vision perfectible !
Je ne porte pas de lunettes, j'ai 10/10 à chaque ½il, et je suis resté dessus (FLAC digitale à Odéon Paris) facilement une demie-heure (désolé M. et Mme qui voulaient le toucher, mais quand on lâche 1800 euros, on veut être sûr de ce qu'on fait !).
Pas de problème de lecture (non ce n'est pas si petit que ça, arrêtez avec vos yeux tout cassés), l'écran est superbe, colorimétrie excellente, luminosité homogène et agréable (après c'est toujours subjectif, je sais).

Pour le reste: toucher qui change de mon iBook, c'est clair, superbe robe alu, dimensions idéales, bref, le PowerBook, je ne vais pas revenir dessus...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Novembre 2005)

Donc un achat qui te comble et donc c'est quand meme une MAJ sympa


----------



## volabelle (5 Novembre 2005)

quelqu'un pourrait me dire où je pourrais trouver une barrette de 1go de ddr2 sur Paris? Y en a bien de 512mo mais j'ai du mal à en trouver de 1go?

Ps: avec un prix pas trop exhorbitant (vers 150 euros) 

comme ça une fois la bête reçu je lui greffe les 1go et je vous donne mes impressions!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Rue Montgallet très cher:
Choisis le magasin qui te plait

Rue Montgallet

Je te conseille Corsair comme marque (les autres sont bien aussi, masi avec Corsair, on ne prend aucun risque)

Après, t'es un grand garçon !


----------



## LorDa (5 Novembre 2005)

Houlà !
Je dois prendre un nouveau PowerBook 15" HD mardi et vous me faites bien peur avec vos mésaventures au niveau de la batterie .
Il faut que je prie aussi pour ne pas avoir de pixel(s) défectueux.


----------



## Thanidran (5 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Houlà !
> Je dois prendre un nouveau PowerBook 15" HD mardi et vous me faites bien peur avec vos mésaventures au niveau de la batterie .
> Il faut que je prie aussi pour ne pas avoir de pixel(s) défectueux.



On est deux


----------



## zizou2605 (5 Novembre 2005)

les nouvo pb ont des hdd de marque seagate, je crois. Pour ma part, je prefere les hitachi qui ont de meilleurs perfs. Je suis passé voir a la fnac les nouvos pb, ils sont super bien au niveau ecran. Je pense que c est le seul argument, plus interessant que la meilleure autonomie. La difference de la resolution se voit des qu on voit la sidebar. Elle est plus petite et les lettres sont plus petites mais pas moins lisibles.


----------



## Thanidran (5 Novembre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> les nouvo pb ont des hdd de marque seagate, je crois. Pour ma part, je prefere les hitachi qui ont de meilleurs perfs.



Apparement les  Momentus 5400.2 en rattrapés leur retard niveau perf est son equivalent aux hitachi... Mais ça ne nous aide pour l'autonomie


----------



## LorDa (5 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas c'est vraiment curieux pour l'autonomie.
Après c'est sur celà dépend de ce que l'on fait avec mais tout de même  celà fait vraiment peu.
Certains semblent dépasser largement les 2h45... enfin j'espère !


----------



## Thanidran (5 Novembre 2005)

bah surtout qu'ils annoncent 22% d'autonomie en plus... si encore ils n'avaient rien dit là dessus, mais c'est un des "atouts" mis en avant pour cette mise a jour... ça la fou mal


----------



## Thanidran (5 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait me dire où je pourrais trouver une barrette de 1go de ddr2 sur Paris? Y en a bien de 512mo mais j'ai du mal à en trouver de 1go?
> 
> Ps: avec un prix pas trop exhorbitant (vers 150 euros)
> 
> comme ça une fois la bête reçu je lui greffe les 1go et je vous donne mes impressions!!!!!



en parlant de ram... j'ai lu sur un forum anglais qu'en passant au delà de 1Go de ram cela causait un probleme, mais je ne sais plus lequel... je vais essayer de retrouver ça... :mouais:


----------



## Aragorn (6 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Houlà !
> Je dois prendre un nouveau PowerBook 15" HD mardi et vous me faites bien peur avec vos mésaventures au niveau de la batterie .
> Il faut que je prie aussi pour ne pas avoir de pixel(s) défectueux.


Concernant la batterie, je tiens à te rassurer : 

1) Ma batterie est peut-être défectueuse. Il faut que je poursuive les tests. Si elle est défectueuse, je pense qu'Apple me la remplacera.

2) La batterie n'est pas l'élément essentiel d'un PB (à mon avis). 

3) Il faut attendre que d'autres possesseurs de PB nous livrent leurs observations : donc patience !

Le PB reste une superbe machine qui, je pense, ne te décevra pas.

:king:


----------



## LorDa (6 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> 3) Il faut attendre que d'autres possesseurs de PB nous livrent leurs observations : donc patience !


Je vous livrairerai les miennes alors 
Je vais le chercher mardi et je suivrai scrupuleusement la note à propos du "rodage" de la batterie... On verra bien ce que celà donne


----------



## Thanidran (6 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de ram... j'ai lu sur un forum anglais qu'en passant au delà de 1Go de ram cela causait un probleme, mais je ne sais plus lequel... je vais essayer de retrouver ça... :mouais:



Je ne sais pas si je peux poster directement le lien, mais voici le *sujet* dont je parlais...  Et sur les *forums Apple* :|


----------



## NéophyteMac (6 Novembre 2005)

Malgrs tous les soucis que j'ai eu avec mon nouveau powerbook (...  ...) je ne peu pas me pleindre de la abtterie, elle tiens facilement 5 heures, en ce moment, ça fait deux heures qu'il est allumé, ou je suis sur internet avec airport activé et que je rippe en meme temps des cd, il reste un tieres de batterie, et hiers, je m'ensuis servie une heure.  Pour ça, moi je n'ai vraiment pas à me pleindre.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Novembre 2005)

Voici les résultats du 4ème cycle : 3h50 et sans rien faire d'extraordinaire.
Avant hier, il restait environ 30 minutes d'autonomie et en l'espace de deux jours, la batterie s'est vidée sans que je ne me serve du PB...
Je pense qu'elle doit vraiment avoir un défaut. Je lance un 5ème cycle et si il n'y a pas de mieux, j'appellerai l'Apple Store pour qu'il procède à son remplacement. 

:king:


----------



## volabelle (6 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je peux poster directement le lien, mais voici le *sujet* dont je parlais...  Et sur les *forums Apple* :|





 Effectivement il peut y avoir un problème en mettant plus de 1GO de ram... Je verrai bien! J'espère que non, mais j'ai besoin de bcp de ram, donc je peux pas trop faire autrement... merci pour les liens, c sympa!


Pour parler de l'autonomie, je pense qu'il y a réellement un gain sinon apple n'en ferai pas la pub.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Novembre 2005)

Ben c'est bien acr sur mon modèle à peine 3H d'autonomie


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bien acr sur mon modèle à peine 3H d'autonomie


Ca veut dire quoi cette phrase?


----------



## Thanidran (6 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire quoi cette phrase?



'Ben c'est bien CAR sur mon model, a peine 3h d'autonomie' 

Il y a apparement aussi un *probleme* au niveau des ecrans qui presenterait des "lignes"... decidement (meme si ça ne touche que quelques exemplaires)  Pour la RAM, j'ai moi aussi besoin d'en avoir suffisement, et c'est un peu inquietant tout ça :hein:


----------



## NéophyteMac (6 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> 'Ben c'est bien CAR sur mon model, a peine 3h d'autonomie'
> 
> Il y a apparement aussi un *probleme* au niveau des ecrans qui presenterait des "lignes"... decidement (meme si ça ne touche que quelques exemplaires)  Pour la RAM, j'ai moi aussi besoin d'en avoir suffisement, et c'est un peu inquietant tout ça :hein:



   PUTAIN    

C'est un défaut que l'écran affiche des lignes? Parceque en plus de mon pixel naze, c'est justement la remarque que je me faisait sur mon écran


----------



## baptistebcn (6 Novembre 2005)

bonjour ,
je vais recevoir mon powerbook demain , et jaimerais avoir quelques conseils pour ameliorer la longévité de la batterie . 
sinon que pensez vous du probleme de la memoire ram et a ne pas depasez les 1 gb ? 

merci davance


----------



## LorDa (6 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

Il y a une note à propos de la calibration des batteries apple içi.
Par contre pour la mémoire aucune idée.


----------



## Thanidran (6 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN
> 
> C'est un défaut que l'écran affiche des lignes? Parceque en plus de mon pixel naze, c'est justement la remarque que je me faisait sur mon écran



si ça n'apparait que sur certains ecrans, ouais, effectivement, ça doit etre un defaut... Essaye de voir avec le SAV demain ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Cyberyoyo, pourras-tu confirmer quand tu auras les deux ?



Ok


----------



## vincmyl (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui faut pas hésiter surtout pour l'écran


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Bijour,

Le mien sera shipped au plus tard mardi 8 (3jour pour changer le disque, un drame !  )... Ce qui repousse à vendredi au plus tôt l'arrivée du paquet devant ma porte 

Qui en a déjà reçu un en Suisse ? combien de temps a-t-il voyagé ? par où est-il passé ? merchi


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2005)

Tu es en Suisse car j'allais dire que vendredi c'est férié


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Ouf, pour une fois je suis contente de pas avoir les fêtes françaises  Youhou!  Alors, persone la reçu en Chuiche ?


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, pour une fois je suis contente de pas avoir les fêtes françaises  Youhou!  Alors, persone la reçu en Chuiche ?



apparement non


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Il y a apparement aussi un *probleme* au niveau des ecrans qui presenterait des "lignes"... decidement (meme si ça ne touche que quelques exemplaires)


A priori, et d'après les forums US, ce n'est pas quelques exemplaires, mais tous les PowerBook 15' HD qui sont concernés (jusqu'à maintenant). En revanche, les 17' se portent bien.

Le mien est concerné, mais je dois dire que je n'ai pas pensé que cela soit un problème. 
J'ai eu 2 Palm Tungsten E (un remplacement de machine par Palm en fait...) qui présentaient très nettement ce genre de chose...
J'ai un autre appareil LCD (je sais plus lequel !!) qui présente ce même genre de phénomène également, mais très discretement.
Moi, je pencherai pour une histoire de fréquence/interférence, indépendante de la dalle elle même... Faudrait faire un test avec un live CD de Ubuntu : je m'y colle ce soir si personne n'a le temps avant...

Pour se rendre compte de ces lignes, il faut vraiment mettre le nez sur l'écran, et y faire attention. Ce "problème" d'écran ne me semble pas non plus être un réel soucis, mais je comprends que ça puisse irriter certains pour une machine à 2000 euros...:hein:

*PS :* on voit un peu ces "_fameuses_ lignes plus claires" (toutes les trois lignes de pixels..) sur les photos 3 et 4 (gros plans respectifs ancien PowerBook/nouveau PowerBook) ici. (dans le bleu du fond d'écran Tiger)

::EDiT:: Je vais re-poster une photo de la dalle du PB HD dès que je rentre, pour mieux illustrer le phénomène...


----------



## NéophyteMac (7 Novembre 2005)

Moi non plus, je ne l'avais pas vu comme un probleme, mais c'est vrai que l'ancien PB, que j'ai eu l'occasion de tester est beaucoup plus sympa: l'écran est plus homogene, plus clair, et surtout, il est beaucoup plus silencieux que le nouveau: le mien emet des clac...clac, intermitents, qui proviennent d'au dessus de la batterie...


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> ...l'écran est plus homogene, plus clair, et surtout, il est beaucoup plus silencieux que le nouveau: le mien emet des clac...clac, intermitents, qui proviennent d'au dessus de la batterie...



Concernant l'écran, mis à part cette histoire de lignes claires, je n'ai pas vraiment le même ressenti que toi à son sujet.  J'ai plutôt tendance à trouver la nouvelle dalle plus sympa, même si la différence est assez faible.

En revanche, le deuxième point me surprend beaucoup : je suis dans le cas inverse, je trouve le DD Seagate nettement plus silencieux que l'Hitachi que j'avais dans l'ancien Combo. J'ai également trouvé le volume sonore général de l'appareil plus faible.

Peut-être devrais-tu contacter le SAV pour ta machine, concernant l'écran et le DD (les clac.. clac doivent probablement venir de là, non ?) 

Si tu es dans les dix jours ouvrés soit +/- deux semaines (et si tu as fait ton achat sur l'Apple Store ?) tu peux demander un échange ou un remboursement de la machine également...


----------



## NéophyteMac (7 Novembre 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être devrais-tu contacter le SAV pour ta machine, concernant l'écran et le DD (les clac.. clac doivent probablement venir de là, non ?)



Mmhm...

Le SAV ne veut rien entendre... Alors, j'attends qu'il rende l'âme. Je vais certainement prendre une rallonge de l'apple care par contre. :rateau:

Le clac clac est bizzare, mias je me demande si ça ne serait pas tout simplement le dilatation de l'alu... comme sur un pot d'echappement?:mouais:


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Mmhm...
> 
> Le SAV ne veut rien entendre... Alors, j'attends qu'il rende l'âme. Je vais certainement prendre une rallonge de l'apple care par contre. :rateau:
> 
> Le clac clac est bizzare, mias je me demande si ça ne serait pas tout simplement le dilatation de l'alu... comme sur un pot d'echappement?:mouais:



c'est dingue ça quand meme... Ils t'ont dit quoi exactement ?

Si l'alu se dilate au point de faire des clac clac façon plaque electrique, c'est que ça doit serieusement chauffé  Je pense plutot que ça viendrait du HD comme l'a dit Nightwalker, ou du SD qui deconne ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (7 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas ce qui déconne, mais quand il est etient et branché sur le secteur, ça conotinue unpeu de temps à faire clac clac...

Et Apple, devant mon mécontentement, ils ont dit: "             " puis, "si vous n'etes pas satisfait, la seule chose que vous puissiez faire c'est le retourner, mais tous les frais de transport seront à votre charge..."


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qui déconne, mais quand il est etient et branché sur le secteur, ça conotinue unpeu de temps à faire clac clac...
> 
> Et Apple, devant mon mécontentement, ils ont dit: "             " puis, "si vous n'etes pas satisfait, la seule chose que vous puissiez faire c'est le retourner, mais tous les frais de transport seront à votre charge..."



ça ne fait pas avancer les chose, mais simple curiosité... ils s'elevent a combien ces frais de renvois au cas où ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (7 Novembre 2005)

Navré,

j'en ai aucune idée.... Sinon, si tu a un apple store pres de chez toi, tu peu l'amener la bas, et negocier avec eux. Moi, j'ai baissé les bras


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

Macgé vient de poster une *news* a propos de ce probleme d'ecran...

C'est bizarre, sur plusieurs forums, de nombreuses personnes ont une prise en charge pour le changement de l'ecran suite a ce probleme... ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (7 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, sur plusieurs forums, de nombreuses personnes ont une prise en charge pour le changement de l'ecran suite a ce probleme... ?



Je vais peut etre essayer de les recontacter... aprés tout, pour sauvegarder mes documents, maintenant, j'ai un graveur de DVD  double couche


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, comme convenu 2 photos de ma dalle LCD écran en question (PowerBook d'octobre 2005)...
J'attends vos remarques, et surtout les écrans des autres PowerBook HD en circulation, qui seraient sujet à problème...

Image 1

Image 2


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

Apparement, rien a signaler si ?


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, rien a signaler si ?


Il y a bien toutes les deux/trois lignes une ligne un peu plus claire, mais il faut vraiment mettre le nez dedans pour le voir, et je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit "pathologique"...

Mais je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien toutes les deux/trois lignes une ligne un peu plus claire, mais il faut vraiment mettre le nez dedans pour le voir, et je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit "pathologique"...
> 
> Mais je me trompe peut-être...



ah oui, effectivement, en regardant attentivement au niveau du bleu foncé en haut a gauche on voit quelque chose... sur l'autre forum, le probleme evoqué est visible sur *cette photo*.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2005)

Donc c'est pas un pb de série


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est pas un pb de série



ou une mauvaise serie d'ecran...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2005)

Si quelqu'un peut faire une photo pour se faire une idée


----------



## LorDa (7 Novembre 2005)

Ahhh j'ai peur
J-1 pour mon powerbook 15"


----------



## noodles (7 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous.

 Je viens de recevoir le nouveau PB 15" mais quand je lit un dvd, un lèger bruit, périodique, revenant toutes les 5 secondes, à type de ronronnement se fait discrètement entendre.

 Est-ce que les autres nouveaux possesseurs de PB 15" entendent la même chose?

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## Thanidran (7 Novembre 2005)

noodles a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je viens de recevoir le nouveau PB 15" mais quand je lit un dvd, un lèger bruit, périodique, revenant toutes les 5 secondes, à type de ronronnement se fait discrètement entendre.
> 
> ...



Au niveau du SuperDrive ?

Et sinon, faisant parti des nouveaux possesseurs de PB, tu as remarqué un quelconque probleme au niveau de ton affichage ? comme cité precedement ?


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas le plupart des gens qont quand meme satisfait


----------



## LorDa (7 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas le plupart des gens qont quand meme satisfait


J'espère faire parti de ceux là demain


----------



## noodles (7 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du SuperDrive ?
> 
> Et sinon, faisant parti des nouveaux possesseurs de PB, tu as remarqué un quelconque probleme au niveau de ton affichage ? comme cité precedement ?




oui au niveau du superdrive. entends-tu la même chose?

Sinon pas de problème d'affichage.


----------



## nicoplanet (8 Novembre 2005)

noodles a dit:
			
		

> oui au niveau du superdrive. entends-tu la même chose?
> 
> Sinon pas de problème d'affichage.


C'est normal. J'avais un UJ-845b de chez macWay avant dans mon iBook (p'tit upgrade maison) et en effet, il faisait ce leger bruit... J'ai du le retourner pour un autre blème, et le deuxième UJ-845b faisai pareil.
Dans le PowerBook HD... le UJ-846 continue de faire ce même bruit... C'est comme ça sur toute les machines, c'est un petit bruit de fonctionnement !

Pas de souci à se faire...

Sinon, j'aimerai bien aussi voir d'autres photos d'écran en plus des 2 miennes ci-dessus !


----------



## vincmyl (8 Novembre 2005)

Un bruit mécanique oui mais qui devrait quand meme etre amélioré au fil des maj


----------



## NéophyteMac (8 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, j'ai plein de bruits, notamment en provenance du superdrive, meme quand il n'ya pas de CD...


----------



## Thanidran (8 Novembre 2005)

decidement...

Sinon quelqu'un peut tester la sortie DVI pour voir si les pseudo artefact sont aussi reproduit sur un crt/tft externe ? ou si ça ne touche que l'ecran interne ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (8 Novembre 2005)

Super idée!


----------



## Aragorn (8 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bien acr sur mon modèle à peine 3H d'autonomie



Ta remarque est tout de même un peu surprenante. 
En effet, les nouveaux PB sont annoncés avec une autonomie de 5h30 et le mien tient difficilement 3h50 alors qu'il tourne en mode super économie (pas aiport, ni bluetooth, rétro-éclairage désactivé, luminosité à 1 carré,...)

:king:


----------



## LorDa (8 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> decidement...
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un peut tester la sortie DVI pour voir si les pseudo artefact sont aussi reproduit sur un crt/tft externe ? ou si ça ne touche que l'ecran interne ?


 Salut,

Je viens de recevoir le mien.
Je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de tester mais la première chose que j'ai faite c'est de tester sur un écran dvi.
L'image est niquelle.
Sur l'écran du powerbook j'ai de trèèèès légers traits horizontaux... mais il faut forcer pour les voir.
Sinon j'ai deux légères taches sombres dans les coins inférieurs droit et gauche... j'ai remarqué ce problème sur certains ibook en expo aussi.

Niveau autonomie je dirais entre 3h et 3h20 avec airport et bluetooth pour l'instant (la batterie est neuve, je l'ai chargée une fois à fond, puis une décharge complète).
Pas de problème de "clac" au niveau du superdrive (testé en installant office 2004).

Je suis satisfait de mon achat


----------



## Aragorn (8 Novembre 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> A priori, et d'après les forums US, ce n'est pas quelques exemplaires, mais tous les PowerBook 15' HD qui sont concernés (jusqu'à maintenant). En revanche, les 17' se portent bien.
> 
> Le mien est concerné, mais je dois dire que je n'ai pas pensé que cela soit un problème.
> 
> ...


Suite à ces articles sur les écrans défectueux, j'ai regardé le mien de près et je ne vois pas le problème... pourtant mon écran devrait "souffrir" de ce défaut... 
Il y a juste au milieu de la barre de menu une barre légèrement plus foncée, mais ça n'est ni choquant, ni dérangeant. 

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (8 Novembre 2005)

Pour les taches sombres dans le coin c'est vrai que ca se voit souvent sur les écrans mais c'est tres léger


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'écran du powerbook j'ai de trèèèès légers traits horizontaux... mais il faut forcer pour les voir.



Moi ça fait 2 fois que je les tripote à la FLAQUE (plouf! -je suis déjà dehors-), en prenant mon temps, dans un environnement propice à l'observation, et je constate la même chose. Faut vraiment que l'image affichée par le LCD s'y prête et avoir de très très bons yeux...
Je pense qu'étant donné que ce sont les derniers PB, la production va rester identique jusqu'à la fin de la gamme, sauf gros mouvement de protestation.

Je serais quand même étonné de savoir que les gens d'Apple auraient volontairement plombé l'ultime PB star avant renouvellement avec un écran pourri (saud l'iPod nano, mais là c'était surtout une diarhée marketing).

Pis moi je m'en cogne (l'ayant testé), je vais le prendre ce PowerBook parce que d'ici que les PB Intel se pointent et soient viablement exploitables en environnement pro (c'est-à-dire largement testés), d'ici là, j'aurais amplement joui de mon PB G4 ! (qui ne sera pas si à la ramasse que ça, faut pas éxagérer non plus)


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Salut , petit nouveau sur le forum mais lecteur assidu , j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour vous faire part de mes impressions sur ce fameux Powerbook HD 15" . Je l'ai acheté lundi dernier , je l'ai gardé avec ses 512Mo de ram jusqu'au mercredi ... le dock frisait parfois quelques secondes , je me disais que cela devait être la ram , car , je n'avais jamais eu de mac sous Tiger avec moins de 1024Mo ... Donc pas trop grave , je me disais ...
 Mercredi , achat de 2 Go de ram Corsair value-select à Surcouf (129¤  ) , installation ... Et là , Airport , le curseur de la souris  et l'affichage des animations (dock , exposé , ...) déconnent à plein bloc . Finallement , la mise à jour d'Airport corrige la perte du signal wifi et le curseur qui ne se bloque plus : OK ... Sauf pour le problème du dock qui continue à freezer :/
 Depuis , réinstallation 3 fois de suite de Tiger 10.4.2 , mise à jour en 10.4.3 , rien n'y fait , le dock se bloque . 
 J'ai également entendu ce petit bruit au niveau du Superdrive même si on dirait plus un bruit de disque dur (un clac clac assez régulier toutes les 5-10 secondes) et comme par hasard , si je passe sur le dock à ce moment là , le dock freeze ... Si quelqu'un a une solution , je suis preneur car ,  je n'ai pas envie d'appeler Apple qui va me zapper , mais , c'est le genre de choses qui ont le don de m'énerver sur une machine à 2000¤ .
 Sinon , au niveau de l'écran , je n'ai aucun problème , quant à la batterie , je n'en sais rien , je suis tout le temps sur secteur ...

Amicalement .


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2005)

J'espere que tu trouveras une solution pour ton pb de dock car c'est vraiment bizarre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2005)

Mac Donalds a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un a une solution , je suis preneur car ,  je n'ai pas envie d'appeler Apple qui va me zapper , mais , c'est le genre de choses qui ont le don de m'énerver sur une machine à 2000¤ .



Aucune raison qu'Apple te zappe. Tu es client et tu les appelles. Faut les harceler ces gens-là pour leur bouger le cul ! Un peu triste à dire.
Mais ton problème semble lié à du hard plus qu'à du soft (freezes intempestifs). Ta mémoire est de qualité, ce qui est d'autant plus étonnant.

Appelle ! C'est gratuit d'appeler l'Apple Store (0 800 0460 046)


----------



## volabelle (9 Novembre 2005)

la réponse est sur le forum apple: tu dois zapper la PRAM. Tu éteins ton pb et tu le rallume en appuyant simultanément sur pomme+option+p+r jusqu'au boing! après tu peux relâcher les touches et normalement, je dis bien normalement le problème est résolu!


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Oui, appelle et tiens nous au courant, je crois que notre clac clac est similaire, moi aussi mon dock freeze, mais assez rarement. Par contre, verifie si comme moi, au bout d'une longue utilisation, et ap^res arret, ça continue pas a faire clac...


----------



## volabelle (9 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je peux poster directement le lien, mais voici le *sujet* dont je parlais...  Et sur les *forums Apple* :|




tiens! c'était sur le forum (page 5) c'est Thanidran qui a trouvé la réponse!


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> tiens! c'était sur le forum (page 5) c'est Thanidran qui a trouvé la réponse!



J'allais indiquer le lien  Sinon apparement ça depend de la ram en elle meme et les kingstones ont l'air moins appreciés que les corsairs par exemple...

Pour ces problemes de Freezes ça me rappelle une experience vecu, sous windows, mais le pauvre n'a rien a voir la dedans (j'y suis toujours en attendant mon achat lol)... En gros, a chaque fois que j'utilisais quelques fichiers precis, le system freezé quelques secondes avec des "clac clac" qui fait un bruit mecanique super inquietant, puis au bout d'un petit moment, tout reviens a la normal avec une nette acceleration du disque dur toute fois... Apres quelques heures de reflexion sur une montagne tibetaine proche, j'ai decidé d'approfondir mes recherches, bien que je soupçonnais particulierement un de mes disques dur (celui qui hebergeait les dits fichiers). Apres divers test, le verdict est sans appel : a 1 endroit precis sur le disque, les tetes de lectures ou bien un autre element du HD, deconnent et produisent ces bruits. Pour un dur d'occasion, je n'avais personne vers qui me retourner, donc j'avais deux solutions : je ne touchais plus aux fichiers endommagés, ou bien je fais une minipartition qui englobe cette zone "dangereuse". Aujourd'hui, le disque tourne toujours (comme quoi) sur un autre pc, et possede toujours sa petite zone sensible lol

Une chose est sûre ! Il s'agit bel et bien là, si le probleme est le meme, et ça y ressemble fort, de quelque chose couvert par la garantie ! Appelles les et expliques leur le probleme, voir déjà ce qu'ils te proposent, car de toute façon, comme tout le monde te l'a dit, ça n'a rien de "normal". Evoque le disque dur si la conversation n'avance pas, ils ont peut etre un moyen rapide de mettre en evidence l'origine du probleme 

ps : les multiple reinstallations du system ne changeraient rien finalement, puisqu'au final, elles seront toujours reinscrite sur le meme secteur... Sinon, tu peux essayer de partitionner ton disque vers la fin (donc là ou il n'y a rien eu d'ecrit jusqu'a maintenant) et de refaire une install voir si le probleme persiste...

ps² : rhaaaaa puis rien de plus flippant que d'avoir un disque dur qui s'emballe !


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai appellé APple pour les clac clac et les lignes.

Ils m'envoient vers un centre de SAV, le clac clac n'est pas normal et va etre réparé, mais le pixel naz et les lignes sont à réevaluer en live....

Decidement, 1 mois et demi pour avoir un ordinateur qui marche (et encore, c'est pas fini...) c'est loin de l'image "professionnelle" de la gamme powerbook.

Pourtant, moi j'y etait attaché a cette coque en alu et a ce petit G4...


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'écran du powerbook j'ai de trèèèès légers traits horizontaux... mais il faut forcer pour les voir.
> Sinon j'ai deux légères taches sombres dans les coins inférieurs droit et gauche... j'ai remarqué ce problème sur certains ibook en expo aussi.



Ouais, ces taches sont en fait du au retro eclairage lui meme, qui n'est pas uniforme sur toute la dalle (du moins, jusqu'a ce que les retro-eclairage a LED soient utilisés en standard ).

Enfin soit dit en passant, l'année derniere j'ai investi dans un CRT 19" 'haut de gamme' et il y a des trucs qui derangent pas mal mais qui sont considerés comme normaux par les boites... (genre legé probleme de convergence, legé flou sur les bords, ...) Bon bah j'ai appris a faire avec, et je n'y fais plus gaffe, bien que pendant 6 mois je ne voyais que ça   mais ça va mieux


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appellé APple pour les clac clac et les lignes.
> 
> Ils m'envoient vers un centre de SAV, le clac clac n'est pas normal et va etre réparé, mais le pixel naz et les lignes sont à réevaluer en live....
> 
> ...



en meme temps, ils en tiennent compte, alors qu'ils pourraient nier en bloc... parceque les commerciaux... Mais c'est vrai qu'on s'attend a un produit "parfait" pour un achat si consequent... Et parallelement, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a d'aussi nombreux problemes sur les portable ibm notamment, meme bradés aux tarifs etudiants (qui ont dans ce cas un tarif enfin acceptable ) mais c'est vrai que quoi qu'on en dise, le SAV n'est pas comparable... 

Pour les Pixels morts, je crois que t'as tout interet a dire que ça te gene vraiment pour travailler avec une excuse bidon comme "mais zut, je ne vois que lui, j'en peux plus !" lol Par contre, comment tu fais si le deuxieme ecran est pire ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Pixels morts, je crois que t'as tout interet a dire que ça te gene vraiment pour travailler avec une excuse bidon comme "mais zut, je ne vois que lui, j'en peux plus !" lol Par contre, comment tu fais si le deuxieme ecran est pire ?



C'est exactement ce qui m'inquiète... Tu sais ce que tu as..

Mais (ça va paraitre idiot) je n'ai absolument pas envie de me servie de mon ordi comme ça. Il faut reconnaitre que j'ai en partie acheté un Powerbook pour me faire plaisir (l'ibook 12" me satisfaisait pleinement) Alors, si il est tout pourris, ou est le plaisir????:hein:


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce qui m'inquiète... Tu sais ce que tu as..
> 
> Mais (ça va paraitre idiot) je n'ai absolument pas envie de me servie de mon ordi comme ça. Il faut reconnaitre que j'ai en partie acheté un Powerbook pour me faire plaisir (l'ibook 12" me satisfaisait pleinement) Alors, si il est tout pourris, ou est le plaisir????:hein:



je te comprends parfaitement... C'est aussi ce qui m'inquiete de mon futur achat...  :hein:

-----
Tiens pour rire un peu, ça devient n'importe quoi cette histoire de ligne :

"Go to http://www.espn.com and view the ESPN logo (black and grey logo that has 10th Anniversary on it). When you view that logo you can easily see the banding/texture of the horizontal lines.
If you slowly scroll you can see the horizontal lines disappear and reappear as you focus on a single line/place where the logo is on the screen."

Ok, sauf que le logo en question a d'origine les lignes lol   

-----
Tiens par contre, si tu regardes le *commentaire* 205, le SAV n'a pas voulu lui reprendre le PB pour un clac-clac au niveau du disque dur... c'est quand meme dingue tout ça...


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Super le logo,  c'est bizarre mais sur mon écran dell au bureau je vois de lignes aussi 

Pour le SAV, j'y vais demain, je te tiens au courant. (je vais le faire chauffer comme un malade d'abord pour que ses tac tac ressemblent a des marteaux de carrossiers...)


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Super le logo,  c'est bizarre mais sur mon écran dell au bureau je vois de lignes aussi
> 
> Pour le SAV, j'y vais demain, je te tiens au courant. (je vais le faire chauffer comme un malade d'abord pour que ses tac tac ressemblent a des marteaux de carrossiers...)



faut que ce soit realiste hein lol Au pire tu enregistre sur dictaphone un bruit de forgeron en plein travail 

Bon de toute façon, a force d'hesiter entre 
- "j'attends 1an pour avoir une rev2 intel" 
- "j'arriverai bien a le revendre au besoin d'ici là... sans trop perdre d'argent" 
- et "y a quand meme tout ces problemes" 
- puis finalement "il est quand meme trop trop trop !"
je vais craquer et on verra bien lol :rose:


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Vas-y, c'est un truc génial, mais tu peut peut être économiser en tronvant une ancienne version... ça fait moins cher à l'achat, et je trouve qu'ils marchait aussi bien...

(et puis il était plus sur...)


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, c'est un truc génial, mais tu peut peut être économiser en tronvant une ancienne version... ça fait moins cher à l'achat, et je trouve qu'ils marchait aussi bien...
> 
> (et puis il était plus sur...)



Oui, je sais bien, mais en meme temps, le gros reproche que je faisais au powerbook jusque là, c'etait leur resolution et l'absence d'entrée/sortie optiques... Et là, d'une pierre deux coup, ils font ça lol Bon ok, pas de mise a jour processeur, et c'est bien dommage, mais bon... Si je l'achete c'est avec l'offre MIPE, ce qui fait a 1799 + 120 (ram) + 25 (housse) + 30 (souris) = 1974e... c'est sur que c'est 900e de plus que certain PB (notamment les 12") qui sont a 1200e en occaz... RHAAAAAAAAA lol tu me fais hesiter encore plus


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai eu le nouveau avec l'ancienne offre mipe, je l'ai payé 1600¤ 

C'est pour ça que je ne rale pas trop non plus....


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu le nouveau avec l'ancienne offre mipe, je l'ai payé 1600¤
> 
> C'est pour ça que je ne rale pas trop non plus....



Ouais bon hein ! lol Je ne veux plus t'entendre 
Enfin ce n'est pas une raison pour qu'il soit defectueux...


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Bon , alors , comme vous me l'avez dit , j'ai contacté l'Apple Care , hardware test --> no problem . Vérification et réparations des autorisations , vérification du disque --> No problem .

Finallement , il me fait jeter les fichiers caches et preferences ... et là , pour le moment , plus de problèmes de freeze :mouais: Ca peut paraitre normal mais en même temps , j'ai réinstallé le système 3 fois (clean install) en une semaine et , celà se produisait toujours :hein: 

Donc , là , je ne sais plus quoi faire , pour le moment (en même temps , çà ne fait qu'un quart d'heure) , plus de problèmes alors qu'avant , dans les 30 secondes , le dock se bloquait ... Vu que je l'ai acheté à la Fnac , dois-je le rendre et risquer d'en avoir un avec des pixels défectueux ou des lignes sur l'écran ou le même problème d'ailleur ??? Dois-je le garder tout en risquant le retour du freeze qui tue ??? Je vais tester dans la journée et je vous tiens au courant .

Merci à vous pour vos réponses .

Amicalement .


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Mon seul conseil est:

Ne reste pas avec un ordi qui t'ennuie!!!


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Je crois savoir d'où vient mon problème , en effet suite à la mise à la poubelle de mes préférences , je suis en train de reconfigurer mon bureau comme avant et en fond d'écran , j'utilise depuis mes débuts chez la pomme , le dossier abstrait que je fais changer toutes les 5 secondes , donc , je le mets et là , de nouveau ce bon vieux freeze  . Je remets le fond aqua normal , et là , pas de problèmes  ... Si ceux qui le possède peuvent tester ... 
Je l'aimais bien mon petit fond changeant , il produisait son effet sur les pcistes . 
Je suis déçu , sur mon iBook et mon PowerBook 12" , je pouvais le mettre sans problème ... et là , je suis censé avoir une bête de course niveau portable et il fait moins bien  ... Plus on monte en gamme chez la Pomme et plus on a de soucis ou quoi (qui a parlé d'une rev B du PowerMac 1,8 GHz ??? )

Amicalement .


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Novembre 2005)

Nooon,

j'avais fait pareil que toi sur mon ibook au début (512 mo de ram, 1,2GHZ et 32 mo vidéo) avec le dossier abstrait, c'est vrai que c'etait beau mais le Dock ramis comme un malade.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

Mac Donalds a dit:
			
		

> Je crois savoir d'où vient mon problème , en effet suite à la mise à la poubelle de mes préférences , je suis en train de reconfigurer mon bureau comme avant et en fond d'écran , j'utilise depuis mes débuts chez la pomme , le dossier abstrait que je fais changer toutes les 5 secondes , donc , je le mets et là , de nouveau ce bon vieux freeze  . Je remets le fond aqua normal , et là , pas de problèmes  ... Si ceux qui le possède peuvent tester ...
> Je l'aimais bien mon petit fond changeant , il produisait son effet sur les pcistes .
> Je suis déçu , sur mon iBook et mon PowerBook 12" , je pouvais le mettre sans problème ... et là , je suis censé avoir une bête de course niveau portable et il fait moins bien  ... Plus on monte en gamme chez la Pomme et plus on a de soucis ou quoi (qui a parlé d'une rev B du PowerMac 1,8 GHz ??? )
> 
> Amicalement .



Y a pas eu ce probleme y a quelque temps déjà, et la solution venait du fait que certains wallpapers n'avait pas d'extensions, et qu'il suffisait de leur en donner une pour que tout remarche sans probleme ? verifies que tous les fonds qui sont utilisés sont bien en *.jpg, *.bmp, ... ?


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Non , ils ont bien les extensions , ce sont les fonds d'écran Apple par défaut dans tous les cas de figures .

Merci pour vos réponses , et si une autre solution traine par là , n'hésitez pas  

Amicalement.


----------



## baptistebcn (9 Novembre 2005)

mac donalds , je nai pas bien compris , ton probleme de la ram s&acute;est il résolu ? 
a tu zapper la pram , c&acute;est a dire  éteins ton pb et tu le rallume en appuyant simultanément sur pomme+option+p+r jusqu'au boing ? 
car je vien de recevoir mon powerbook et je comptais acheter 1go de ram supplementaire .
si vous pouvez apporter vos experiences personelles sa sera avec grand plaisir .


----------



## baptistebcn (9 Novembre 2005)

desole pour le message precedent , ce netait qun brouillon

mac donalds , je nai pas bien compris , ton probleme de la ram sest il résolu ? 
et je voudrais savoir en quoi consiste  zapper la pram ? (cest a dire éteins ton pb et tu le rallume en appuyant simultanément sur pomme+option+p+r jusqu'au boing).
 car je vien de recevoir mon powerbook et je comptais acheter 1go de ram supplementaire .
si vous pouvez apporter vos experiences personelles sa sera avec grand plaisir .


----------



## baptistebcn (9 Novembre 2005)

désolé pour lancien message , ce netait qun brouillon .

mac donalds , je nai pas bien compris , ton probleme de la ram sest il résolu ? et dans ce cas comment la tu résolu ?  
que veut dire zapper la pram ? ( cest a dire éteins ton pb et tu le rallume en appuyant simultanément sur pomme+option+p+r jusqu'au boing )
car je vien de recevoir mon powerbook et je comptais acheter 1go de ram supplementaire .
si vous pouvez apporter vos experiences personelles sa sera avec grand plaisir .


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Non , le problème de Ram n'est pas un vrai problème en réalité car la mise à jour est déjà là en fait : c'est celle d'Airport que tu trouves ici : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/airportupdate2005001.html . Sans celle-ci , les nouveaux PowerBooks ayant plus de 1024Mo de Ram , débloquent assez rapidement : perte du signal Airport , curseur de la souris freezant , etc ... Une fois , celle-ci faite , plus de problèmes ...

Mon problème de dock , lui , n'a rien à voir ...

Amicalement .


----------



## volabelle (9 Novembre 2005)

le problème de la ram apparement c'est lorsque tu rajoute 1go de Ram: le signal de l'airport baisse, la souris s'emballe, le CPU bosse comme un fou.
 Et d'après des personnes sur internet qui ont eu le problème, il faut faire un reset de la PRAM (avec la manip indiquée plus haut), je sais pas trop ce que c'est cette PRAM mais elle intervient dans plein de truc, mais apparemment la manip marche... Donc on verra... 
Moi aussi je dois rajouté 1go de Ram dès que j'aurai reçu mon pb (il arrive dans la semaine prochaine) . Mais bon si la manip n'est pas plus compliqué que ça, et si elle marche vraiment, on peut pas dire que ce soit un gros problème! ! !


----------



## Mac Donalds (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour moi comme sur les forums du support Apple , la mise à jour Airport que j'ai donnée suffisait pour tout remettre en ordre ... Pas besoin du reset de la PRAM . 

Amicalement .


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

rhaaaa ! je reviens de la Fnoc et y avait rien... juste un mini et ses boites vides, un PB17", mais inutilisable, et un ibook 12"... Et en regardant l'iBook, une chose m'a sauté aux yeux : c'est vraiment trop petit lol Mais par contre la machine etait bien assemblé contrairement a ce que certains ont eu... Bon revenons a nos moutons 

Une question m'est venu sur le chemin, est-ce que les powerbook supporte le Dual channel ? J'entends par là, si on utilise deux barrettes identiques, est-ce qu'on beneficie de ce "boost" ou pas ?

Pour le probleme >1GB de ram, heureusement que ça n'est pas grave, sinon Apple aurait vraiment mal joué...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Une question m'est venu sur le chemin, est-ce que les powerbook supporte le Dual channel ? J'entends par là, si on utilise deux barrettes identiques, est-ce qu'on beneficie de ce "boost" ou pas ?


Je crois bien oui, mais j'ai moi aussi besoin d'une confirmation.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

au fait dcz_, tu as reussi a vendre ton ancienne monture a combien ?

(pour la ram, apparement y a pas de dualchannel...)


----------



## JoeClaude (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonojur! Je dois prendre une décision cette semaine: acheter un PB 15" ou attendre. 
À l'automne, j'avais vendu mon PB 12" pour m'acheter un SONY VAIO 15,4" parce qu'on m'avait fait comprendre qu'avec un Mac dans un environnement hostile plein de PC (université), point de salut. Or, je ne peux me résoudre à travailler avec Win XP (c'est complètement dépassé!) On nous fournit aussi VISIO. Alors, j'ai vraiement une décision sérieuse à prendre: Utiliser un VAIO jusqu'à l'été prochain ou investir encore plus que le prix du VAIO pour le dernier PB 15", alors que je vais nécessairement essayer de faire tourner un émulateur de PC Microsoft.
Dites-moi, sérieusement, pourquoi tant de personnes pensent s'acheter un PB G4, alors que le Mactel nous fera passer par dessus le G5? Je n'ai pas tout lu et tout entendu, alors aidez-moi avec des arguments solides. Merci!


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

Comme d'habitude, tout va dependre de ton usage... Si tu as plusieurs softs qui te sont obligatoire et qui ne sont pas dispo sous Mac, prendre un VAIO qui te conviendra surement mieux de ce point de vue (puis ça reste une super belle machine).

Personnellement, j'ai besoin d'un portable qui fasse tourner la suite Adobe et Aftereffect, Macromedia, voir Maya, et il s'avere que ces softs sont dispo sous mac. Puis comme j'ai envie de changer d'air et de passer a autre chose que Windows (je ne vais pas cracher dessus vu les nombreux services qu'il m'a rendu et qu'il me rend encore...) je me suis serieusement penché sur le cas Apple depuis janvier dernier, a lire les infos mac a droite a gauche, et notamment ici 

Pour le probleme d'attendre les Macintel, pffff... quoi te repondre ? On est tous a attendre ça, et finalement, si on en a besoin sur le champ, ça ne sert a rien d'attendre, il y aura toujours mieux, que ce soit dans 3, 6 ou 12 mois...

Achete une machine qui te convient pour l'usage que tu veux en faire, et surtout quand elle te devient indispensable, ou alors, si tu peux attendre, attends, mais tu seras déçu un jour ou l'autre avec cette tactique (zut, la revision A est plombée, j'aurai du attendre... | zut, la rev.C sera 4 fois plus puissante que celle que je viens d'acheter...).

De toute façon, une chose est sure... les machines MacIntel seront plus performantes que celle qu'on a en ce moment, et ce, meme via Rosetta pour la plupart des applications, et vu les roadmap d'Intel, chaque revision apportera un gain de performance bien supperieur a celles sous PPC.

Donc pour conclure, je vais me repeter mais :

- si il te faut une machine MAINTENANT, n'attends pas !
- choisis un machine qui conviendra a ton usage (sous windows, ou sous mac, peu importe !)
- Fais toi plaisir !


----------



## LorDa (9 Novembre 2005)

Bien dit 
Sinon pour continuer sur le powerbook j'en suis à ma deuxième recharge.
Par contre je me suis gouré pour la calibration :
sur la page anglaise on peut voir une calibration "spéciale" pour la batterie du 15" hd :

Plug in the power adapter and fully charge your PowerBook's battery until the light ring on the power adapter plug changes to green and the onscreen meter in the menu bar indicates that the battery is fully charged.
Allow the battery to rest in the fully charged state for at least two hours. You may use your computer during this time as long as the adapter is plugged in.
Disconnect the power adapter with the computer still on and start running the computer off battery power. You may use your computer during this time. When your battery gets low, you will see the low battery warning dialog on the screen.
Continue to keep your computer on until it goes to sleep. Save all your work and close all applications when the battery gets very low, before the computer goes to sleep.
Turn off the computer or allow it to sleep for five hours or more.
Connect the power adapter and leave it connected until the battery is fully charged  again.
j'ai fait celle du haut :


Plug the power adapter in and fully charge your computer's battery until the battery indicator lights turn off and the adapter plug ring goes from amber to green, which indicates that the battery is fully charged.
Disconnect the power adapter and use your iBook or PowerBook. When your battery gets low, you will see the low battery warning dialog on the screen. Continue to use your computer until it goes to sleep. At that point the battery has been sufficiently drained for calibration.
Connect the power adapter and leave it connected until the battery is fully charged again.
Mal vu... dois-je recommencer ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> au fait dcz_, tu as reussi a vendre ton ancienne monture a combien ?


1600 ¤



			
				Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> (pour la ram, apparement y a pas de dualchannel...)


 Tu es sûr de cette info? 



			
				LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Plug in the power adapter and fully charge your PowerBook's battery until the light ring on the power adapter plug changes to green and the onscreen meter in the menu bar indicates that the battery is fully charged.
> Allow the battery to rest in the fully charged state for at least two hours. You may use your computer during this time as long as the adapter is plugged in.
> Disconnect the power adapter with the computer still on and start running the computer off battery power. You may use your computer during this time. When your battery gets low, you will see the low battery warning dialog on the screen.
> Continue to keep your computer on until it goes to sleep. Save all your work and close all applications when the battery gets very low, before the computer goes to sleep.
> ...


Elle est bizarre cette calibration  J'avais jamais entendu ça auparavant... :mouais:


----------



## LorDa (9 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bizarre cette calibration  J'avais jamais entendu ça auparavant... :mouais:


 Oups j'en ai oublié la source (Apple) içi.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

la calibration etant reguliere, tu la referas la prochaine fois, mais effectivement, c'est une nouveauté lol Tu as le lien de la page ?

Pour la ram, j'essais de retrouver le forum ou j'avais lu ça... (et si jamais ça venait a marcher, ça consomme plus de batterie  ) 

Ah bah tu m'as devancé LorDa


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

--[extrait du lien]--------
PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD)

The battery calibration for the PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD) has been updated because of a new battery released with this computer. With these computers, follow these steps to calibrate your battery: 

1/Plug in the power adapter and fully charge your PowerBook's battery until the light ring on the power adapter plug changes to green and the onscreen meter in the menu bar indicates that the battery is fully charged. 
2/Allow the battery to rest in the fully charged state for at least two hours. You may use your computer during this time as long as the adapter is plugged in. 
3/Disconnect the power adapter with the computer still on and start running the computer off battery power. You may use your computer during this time. When your battery gets low, you will see the low battery warning dialog on the screen. 
4/Continue to keep your computer on until it goes to sleep. Save all your work and close all applications when the battery gets very low, before the computer goes to sleep. 
5/Turn off the computer or allow it to sleep for five hours or more. 
6/Connect the power adapter and leave it connected until the battery is fully charged again.

Tip: When the battery reaches "empty", the computer is forced into sleep mode. The battery actually keeps back a reserve beyond "empty", to maintain the computer in sleep for a period of time. Once the battery is truly exhausted, the computer is forced to shut down. At this point, with the safe sleep function introduced in the PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD) computers, the computer's memory contents have been saved to the hard drive. When power is restored, the computer returns itself to its pre-sleep state using the safe sleep image on the hard drive.

---[fin]---

On lit bien : The battery calibration for the PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD) has been updated *because of a new battery released with this computer*. 

Donc il y a bien un nouveau type de batterie fournit avec cette nouvelle fournée !


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit
> Sinon pour continuer sur le powerbook j'en suis à ma deuxième recharge.
> Par contre je me suis gouré pour la calibration :
> sur la page anglaise on peut voir une calibration "spéciale" pour la batterie du 15" hd :
> ...



C'est la procédure qui est donnée en français  dans le manuel qui accompagne le PB. Depuis le début (j'en suis à mon 5e cycle), je procède ainsi, mais ma batterie est capricieuse...

:king:


----------



## LorDa (9 Novembre 2005)

Par contre en ligne la traduction en français n'est pas à jour
Sinon niveau powerbook j'ai juste un pixel qui tire un peu sur le bleu mais rien de bien gênant.
Pas de pièces qui bougent... tout est bien assemblé.
Par contre pour les lignes j'ai l'impression que c'était mon imagination : je les vois plus... hum je devais pas être bien frais quand j'ai fait mon commentaire  
Cet écran est vraiment agréable il n'y a pas à dire


----------



## LorDa (9 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> C'est la procédure qui est donnée en français  dans le manuel qui accompagne le PB. Depuis le début (j'en suis à mon 5e cycle), je procède ainsi, mais ma batterie est capricieuse...


C'est bien connu : en France on allume les machines avant de lire la notice... moi le premier ^^
D'ailleurs ma notice est encore emballée... je voudrais pas l'abimer


----------



## Thanidran (9 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu : en France on allume les machines avant de lire la notice... moi le premier ^^
> D'ailleurs ma notice est encore emballée... je voudrais pas l'abimer



en general j'aime bien la lire en meme temps que j'utilise l'appareil si c'est une grosse notice, ou si c'est pour certains details comme ici la batterie, mais genre pour les jeux, ... j'y touche jamais lol Mais on decouvre toujours des petites astuces ou des trucs sympa dans les notices lol


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2005)

Ca peut être utilie on va dire:love:


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je vous propose de vous faire une petite frayeur en testant votre écran avec *PiXel Check*. Je l'ai fait et OUF, tout va bien, mon écran n'a, pour le moment, aucun pixel défectueux. 

Bon, je dois vous laisser car il ne me reste plus que 6 minutes d'autonomie soit environ 2% de la batterie.

_5ème cycle de charge :_ environ 3h30 (bof bof) en faisant de la bureautique, internet, mail, téléchargements, sauvegarde sur DD externe alimenté, gravure d'un cd de données, vérification et réparation du DD interne, luminosité réglée entre 1 et 3 carrés.

:king:


----------



## baptistebcn (10 Novembre 2005)

sa yest je viens de recevoir mon nouveau powerbook , 
superbe machine , javai auparavant un ibook , et la difference est impresionante . 
les lignes sont belles  et bien visibles , mais en aucun cas dereangeant ... 
mais par contre au niveau du bruit je trouve quil est plus bruyant que libook , jai limpresion que le ventilo marche en permanance . 
est ce normal ??


----------



## baptistebcn (10 Novembre 2005)

sa yest je viens de recevoir mon nouveau powerbook 
superbe machine , javai auparavant un ibook , et la difference est impresionante . 
les lignes sont belles  et bien visibles , mais en aucun cas dereangeant ... 
mais par contre au niveau du bruit je trouve quil est plus bruyant que libook , jai limpresion que le ventilo marche en permanance . 
est ce normal ??


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Novembre 2005)

baptistebcn a dit:
			
		

> les lignes sont belles  et bien visibles


ben m*** alors, moi qui ait revendu mon PowerBook pour acheter la même machine uniquement dans le but d'avoir un meilleur écran, me voilà bien...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais il précise en aucun cas derangeant


----------



## baptistebcn (10 Novembre 2005)

ne tinquite pas , c&acute;est vraiment  invisible , je lai remarquer car je savai quil y avait un probleme decran , sinon je pense pas que tu arrive a remarquer , lecran reste un superbe ecran ..
ce qui est assez enervant , c&acute;est ce bruit de ventilateur en continue ...


----------



## Thanidran (10 Novembre 2005)

baptistebcn a dit:
			
		

> les lignes sont belles  et bien visibles



j'adore lol on dirait une bonne vieille description d'un reportage de Turbo d'une enieme Ferrari lol


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> *PS :* on voit un peu ces "_fameuses_ lignes plus claires" (toutes les trois lignes de pixels..) sur les photos 3 et 4 (gros plans respectifs ancien PowerBook/nouveau PowerBook) ici. (dans le bleu du fond d'écran Tiger)



Euh ce qu'il y a de "marrant" sur ces photos c'est qu'avec la Photo 4 notamment on a l'impression que l'ecran de l'ancien powerbook a un phenomene de ligne horizontale ET verticale à la fois, bien pire que ce qu'on voit sur celui du nouveau powerbook.

Personnellement au vu des photos, et ayant perso un ancien powerbook sur lequel je n'ai jamais remarqué le phénomène de l'ancien PBook de la photo 4 (car je ne me suis jamais "amusé" à coller mon pif contre l'ecran. Quel idée!?), m'est d'avis que des phenomènes similaires sont constatables (en collant le nez sur l'ecran) sur tous les écrans LCD (voir même plasma ou autre techno) du marché et que donc ca n'a rien d'anormale. D'autant qu'au vu de toutes les photos que vous avez pu donner, je ne suis pas du tout choqué par ce soit disant "problème" et je ne le trouve aucunement anormal pour un ecran LCD et sachant que la prise en photo ajoute ou accentue très souvent en elle même des phénomènes de ce genre.

Je trouve d'ailleurs au vu des photos du site que tu indique (cf citation) que l'ecran du PBook HD est bien meilleur que celui des anciens (cf photo 1 et 2 notamment).

A+


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Novembre 2005)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Euh ce qu'il y a de "marrant" sur ces photos c'est qu'avec la Photo 4 notamment on a l'impression que l'ecran de l'ancien powerbook a un phenomene de ligne horizontale ET verticale à la fois, bien pire que ce qu'on voit sur celui du nouveau powerbook.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve également l'écran du nouveau PowerBook plus attrayant et agréable que celui de l'ancien.
Cependant, pour les lignes dont tu parles sur l'ancien écran, as-tu bien regardé l'image en grossissement "standard" (pleine résolution quoi..) ? Je n'ai pas cette impression quand je regarde les photos.
En revanche, c'est vrai que les pixels sont plus visibles !

Sinon, concernant la batteries, votre PowerBook passe par une phase de veille avant de s'éteindre ?
Le mien non : direct en *"safe sleep"*, sans passer par la veille avec le pulse (comme sur mon iBook avant). Mais je ne l'ai pas calibré correctement (ancienne méthode), peut-être que ça vient de ça ?:mouais:

hum...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Novembre 2005)

oupsss, double post....


----------



## Thanidran (10 Novembre 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve également l'écran du nouveau PowerBook plus attrayant et agréable que celui de l'ancien.
> Cependant, pour les lignes dont tu parles sur l'ancien écran, as-tu bien regardé l'image en grossissement "standard" (pleine résolution quoi..) ? Je n'ai pas cette impression quand je regarde les photos.
> En revanche, c'est vrai que les pixels sont plus visibles !
> 
> ...



bah de toute façon... ça change quoi ? dans le cas de la mise en veille, tu as tout interet a trouver plus ou moins rapidement une prise, sinon tes données sont perdu... Dans l'autre, les données sont protegés quoi qu'il arrive ? non ?


----------



## LorDa (10 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas je ne regrette pas de n'avoir pas attendu plus longtemps.
Magnifique ce portable... l'écran est vraiment excellent...
Les petits joueurs qui ont des xblack lcd peuvent remballer


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je ne regrette pas de n'avoir pas attendu plus longtemps.
> Magnifique ce portable... l'écran est vraiment excellent...
> Les petits joueurs qui ont des xblack lcd peuvent remballer


mouais, autant je suis vraiment complètement :love: d'Apple, autant faut rester un tant soit peu objectif...


----------



## Thanidran (10 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mouais, autant je suis vraiment complètement :love: d'Apple, autant faut rester un tant soit peu objectif...



perso je ne supporte pas non plus ces ecrans "vitrés" qui reflettent tout l'environnement et on ne voit rien, sauf quand on est dans la penombre... ça flingue les yeux ! Mais en meme temps, si on passe ce probleme, on a un excelent contraste, et des couleurs vraiments riches, que ne reproduisent pas forcement les ecrans classiques... Mais ces reflets... Aïe...

---
Je ne sais pas si certain d'entre vous font de la 3d, mais je voulais savoir ce que donne Maya sur ces powerbook ? (perf/stabilité) si quelqu'un se sent de tester, ou bien l'utilise déjà


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve également l'écran du nouveau PowerBook plus attrayant et agréable que celui de l'ancien.
> Cependant, pour les lignes dont tu parles sur l'ancien écran, as-tu bien regardé l'image en grossissement "standard" (pleine résolution quoi..) ? Je n'ai pas cette impression quand je regarde les photos.


Oui  tout à fait, mais effectivement si on grossit pas l'image c'est encore plus accentué. Sur la photo 4 l'ancien PBook est celui de gauche et le nouveau à droite. Et on dirait que l'ecran de l'ancien pBook (à gauche donc) a fait un voyage en ecosse (i.e: on voit des traits qui dessine des motifs presque typé "ecossais"), mais rien de choquant,  font vraiment avoir le nez collé à l'ecran pour faire attention à ca (les autres photos prisent à une distance plus raisonnable ne font rien apparaitre que ca soit sur l'ancien ou le nouveau).  Et franchement le cas de l'ecran du nouveau Pbook je vois rien d'anormal, l'effet que certain prenne pour un problème semble selon moi avoir exactement la même origine que l'effet "ecossais" des anciens Pbook ou d'autres LCDs (cependant il est également probable, comme je l'ai dit, que l'appareil photo et les conditions de prise de la photo accentue ces effets) et n'est en aucun cas visible en utilisation normal (c'est à dire le nez décollé de l'ecran  ), comme on peut le voir sur les photos qui sont prise à distance normale des ecrans (comme par exemple les photos 5 et 6).

A+


----------



## vincmyl (10 Novembre 2005)

Enfin c'est une question de gout moi perso j'aime bien


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2005)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Oui tout à fait, mais effectivement si on grossit pas l'image c'est encore plus accentué. Sur la photo 4 l'ancien PBook est celui de gauche et le nouveau à droite. Et on dirait que l'ecran de l'ancien pBook (à gauche donc) a fait un voyage en ecosse (i.e: on voit des traits qui dessine des motifs presque typé "ecossais"), mais rien de choquant, font vraiment avoir le nez collé à l'ecran pour faire attention à ca (les autres photos prisent à une distance plus raisonnable ne font rien apparaitre que ca soit sur l'ancien ou le nouveau).  Et franchement le cas de l'ecran du nouveau Pbook je vois rien d'anormal, l'effet que certain prenne pour un problème semble selon moi avoir exactement la même origine que l'effet "ecossais" des anciens Pbook ou d'autres LCDs (cependant il est également probable, comme je l'ai dit, que l'appareil photo et les conditions de prise de la photo accentue ces effets) et n'est en aucun cas visible en utilisation normal (c'est à dire le nez décollé de l'ecran  ), comme on peut le voir sur les photos qui sont prise à distance normale des ecrans (comme par exemple les photos 5 et 6).
> ...


Bonsoir à toi "fameux hobbit" 
Je trouve égalemnt que l'écran de mon PB HD est tip-top et qu'il faut vraiment comme tu le dis "coller le nez contre la dalle" pour observer "ce défaut" qui, je pense, n'en est pas vraiment un. 

:king:


----------



## baptistebcn (11 Novembre 2005)

aragorn et lorda , avez vous un bruit constant de ventilateur qui tourne ?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2005)

baptistebcn a dit:
			
		

> aragorn et lorda , avez vous un bruit constant de ventilateur qui tourne ?



En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai aucun bruit de ventilateur. Mon Pb s'est planté lors de la mise à jour 10.4.3 : j'ai reformaté et partionné mon DD, puis j'ai installé la version combo. J'ai dû ensuite réparé mon DD et depuis tout roule !
Le seul souci que j'ai pour le moment, c'est avec la batterie. 

:king:


----------



## baptistebcn (11 Novembre 2005)

car jai en effet un probleme de ventiateur , il tourne en permanence , ce qui est assez desagreable . je pense que c est un probleme  , lapple store est sympa  et et je vais le changer car ce bruit est vraiment enervant .


----------



## LorDa (11 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas vraiment fait attention aux ventilateurs vu que j'ai ma turbine (pc) à coté de moi.
Même si je l'éteinds c'est pas spécialement silencieux chez moi (immeuble)
Il faudrait que j'essaye en environnement calme (pas chez moi donc )


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Novembre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, aucun bruit de ventilateur (cependant, j'ai pas encore lancé de soft qui pompe vraiment des ressources...)
Les seuls "sons" qui sortent du PowerBook, c'est le DD, mais qui est vraiment très silencieux (plus que le Hitachi sur l'autre modèle par exemple) et des petits "grésillements" de tps en tps (du CPU je pense) comme sur mon iBook, lors de certaines taches.

Mais c'est comme pour l'écran, faut vraiment coller l'oreille sur la machine pour entendre ça !


----------



## baptistebcn (11 Novembre 2005)

cest bon , jai procédé au remplacement  du powerbook ... 
surement un defaut du ventilateur , mais pensez vous que cela a un rapport avec le disque dur de 100 gb ? ou il ni a qun ventilateur dans lordinateur ??? ( celui du qui refroidit le processeur ) ??  je ne mi connais pas trop en ordinateur ...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Novembre 2005)

Je pense que ca vienne du HD de 100GO plutot un défaut


----------



## LorDa (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben j'ai le ventilo qui tourne en continu aussi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Novembre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai le ventilo qui tourne en continu aussi


C'était pareil sur le PowerBook que j'avais (la précédente update).


----------



## baptistebcn (11 Novembre 2005)

c&acute;est bien un defaut n&acute;est ce pas ?


----------



## LorDa (11 Novembre 2005)

C'est bizarre quand même...
Ahhh j'ai la touche S qui grince


----------



## Thanidran (11 Novembre 2005)

la liste des problemes ne fait que de s'allonger.... Glourps :|


----------



## LorDa (11 Novembre 2005)

... et la touche end qui est penchée vers l'intérieur + 2 pixels morts 

Cà met un peu les boules sur une machine à ce prix là.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (11 Novembre 2005)

j'halucine quand même par rapport à la qualité des produits Apple ....

J'ai une cousine et son copain  qui bossent sur Mac et  prêchent toujours pour la qualité des ordis Apple mais quand je vois tous les soucis avec les nouveau powerbook et même l'imac, ça le fait pas.... où sont ceux qui n'ont pas de problemes avec leur PB ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Novembre 2005)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> quand je vois tous les soucis avec les nouveau powerbook et même l'imac, ça le fait pas....


Tu connais "Le malade imaginaire"? 
Non sérieusement, pour le PowerBook, à part ces lignes qui semblent tout de même en déranger plus d'un (je me demande quand même combien de personnes le remarqueraient sans qu'ils soient au courant de ce "phénomène" au préalable), je suis sûr que ce sont de très bonnes machines en parfait état. Je viens de revendre le mien (la révision précédente) et c'était vraiment un portable fantastique doté d'une finition irréprochable.
Pour l'iMac, de quel(s) problème(s) parles-tu? 



			
				nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> où sont ceux qui n'ont pas de problemes avec leur PB ???


Occupés à profiter de leurs superbes machines...


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2005)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> où sont ceux qui n'ont pas de problemes avec leur PB ???


Et bien ils sont une majorité, n'ont pas de problème et ne postent donc pas sur les forums...

D'ailleurs c'est heureux, car sinon, essaie d'imaginer des pages et des pages de commentaires du type : "Mon mac est super et je tenais vraiment à vous le dire !"


----------



## GenerationQashqai (11 Novembre 2005)

j'ai entendu, pour le imac, des taches blanches sur l'écran .

En fait c'est que ça met le doute tous ces probleme, quant à l'achat d'un PB !!!


----------



## GenerationQashqai (11 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ils sont une majorité, n'ont pas de problème et ne postent donc pas sur les forums...
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est heureux, car sinon, essaie d'imaginer des pages et des pages de commentaires du type : "Mon mac est super et je tenais vraiment à vous le dire !"


 
C'est vrai tout à fait raison !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Novembre 2005)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu, pour le imac, des taches blanches sur l'écran .


Ah bon? Honnêtement, je n'étais pas au courant. Je suis tout de même assez sceptique quant à l'ampleur du problème.



			
				nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est que ça met le doute tous ces probleme, quant à l'achat d'un PB !!!


_*"Tous ces problèmes"*_, mais de quoi est-ce que tu parles exactement :mouais:
Pour l'écran, je suis certain que c'est minime et aucunement dérangeant. Je suis même prêt à dire qu'il est aujourd'hui équipé d'une dalle de qualité supérieure à la grande majorité des portables sur la marché. J'étais plus que satisfait de la mienne, hors la révision a apporté une évolution de cet écran, je ne peux donc qu'être convaincu de la qualité de ce dernier.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (11 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Honnêtement, je n'étais pas au courant. Je suis tout de même assez sceptique quant à l'ampleur du problème.
> 
> _*"Tous ces problèmes"*_, mais de quoi est-ce que tu parles exactement :mouais:
> Pour l'écran, je suis certain que c'est minime et aucunement dérangeant. Je suis même prêt à dire qu'il est aujourd'hui équipé d'une dalle de qualité supérieure à la grande majorité des portables sur la marché. J'étais plus que satisfait de la mienne, hors la révision a apporté une évolution de cet écran, je ne peux donc qu'être convaincu de la qualité de ce dernier.


 

Quand je dis probleme j'exagere un peu ( oups ...), mais plutot une finition qui laisse à désirer sur certains trucs, ça été abordé dans ce topic !!! je l'ai pas inventé !


----------



## LorDa (11 Novembre 2005)

Disons que c'est moi qui suit un peu maniaque : dès qu'il y a un léger défaut je le remarque tout de suite.
Maintenant les pixels c'est très léger surtout qu'ils sont légèrement bleutés (heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas rouges). Quand aux touches qui grincent (S et espace de temps en temps) je pense que c'est plus une histoire de "rodage".

Non franchement la qualité globale du produit est vraiment bonne. Les pièces tiennent bien en place et je n'ai pas de problème de grincement à ce niveau là.

Niveau batterie 4h hiers avec airport activé et tapage de texte sur word. Plutôt pas mal et en plus ça ne peut qu'augmenter (pas encore rodée la batterie).

En tout cas je suis bien content.
Je vous ferai quelques photos à l'occasion.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Novembre 2005)

*  :love: Et bien moi, je suis très content de mon PB. :love:  

*​        Je pense que vous en demandez peut-être trop à une simple machine. 
De plus, il faut relativiser : un PB, dans l'absolu, n'est pas si cher que ça si on se réfère du temps ou un Mac pro coûtait entre 20 kF et 30 kF. Mais je comprends parfaitement que l'on puisse être agacé en recevant une machine avec des défauts.  L'Apple Store est quand même à la hauteur, car ils sont à l'écoute et généralement remplacent les machines défectueuses sans poser trop de pb. 

Concernant *les pixels morts*, sur le site d'apple il y a un lien sur ce sujet : le 0 défaut est quasi impossible.

* C'est le premier portable que j'achète, et je pense que lorsque j'en changerai, je reprendrai, sans hésitation, un powerbook ! :love::love::love:*

Le petit conseil que je me permettrais de donner à quelqu'un qui veut un ordi qui le suive de partout c'est de plutôt choisir un iBook. Le PB a une coque alu solide, mais qui je pense se raye facilement. Ca ne gêne pas au fonctionnement, mais ça peut faire râler.  Donc, protéger bien votre PB si vous tenez à préserver longtemps sa magnifique robe alu. 

:king:


----------



## vincmyl (12 Novembre 2005)

Donc tu es pleinement satisfait de ta machine


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Novembre 2005)

Hello 

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je suis aujourd'hui passé dans un Apple Store (celui de Waterloo, Belgique pour être précis) et j'ai pu tester ce nouveau PB 15". Je dois avouer que ce "problème" de ligne est vraiment absurde, je ne les remarquaient qu'en collant mon nez à l'écran. C'est vraiment impossible à voir à une distance normale de l'écran et je trouve que ce dernier est d'une qualité exceptionnelle! Il est très lumineux et affiche d'excellents contrastes. La résolution est parfaite elle aussi, on affiche beaucoup à l'écran sans que le tout soit trop petit pour une lecture aisée. Non, c'est définitivement une bien belle machine qui me fait à nouveau envie.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement j'étais à la Fnac et je n'ai meme pas remarqué ces lignes


----------



## Mac Donalds (12 Novembre 2005)

"Mon mac est super et je tenais vraiment à vous le dire !" 

Mis à part que je ne peux pas avoir mon fond d'écran qui change toutes les 5 secondes , je n'ai aucun reproche à lui faire , il est PARFAIT !!! Ecran superbe ; quant à ces lignes -->:modo: Même en ayant le nez dessus , il faut vouloir chercher quelque chose ... Et pour les touches , je n'ai aucun soucis . Pour moi , la qualité de finition est toujours aussi bonne  

Amicalement .


----------



## vincmyl (12 Novembre 2005)

Un utilisateur satisfait


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

Hello!

Après une longue période d'exas et un éloignement des forums MacG  , je suis tout heureux de pouvoir commander au Père "Apple Store" Noël un Powerbook G4 15''. 

En ce moment il doit être à Amsterdam et ce délai d'attente (bien que j'avais déjà eu un avant goût de cela avec mon iBook) est vraiment une torture. Comme le disait Einstein le temps est vraiment relatif...

En attendant la livraison, je me fais une joie de parcourir ce thread (les forums MacG sont vraiment top  ) en espèrant que mon PB ne sera pas "défectueux".

A plus!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas encore Noel:love:


----------



## cinemane (13 Novembre 2005)

moi aussi j'attends le mien pour lundi j'espère , ça va être la fête, je salive déjà à l'idée d'ouvrir le carton pour découvrir la bête, comme pour les cadeaux à Noël, en mieux!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas ce que me Pere Noel va me ramener cette année


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux essayer de faire comme moi...

Tu lui demande (mais très gentiment hein :love: sinon il va pas être content) un PB 15'' et dans ta liste tu rajoutes un cinema display 23" ou 30", le clavier et la souris dent bleue qui vont bien et ensuite tu attends gentiment le verdict du 24 

Bon ok, je sors...


----------



## LorDa (13 Novembre 2005)

Héhé et le 25 sous le sapin tu trouves un renne en plastique


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

La souris a la limite mais l'écran 22":mouais:


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

un renne en plastique, elle est bonne!

Bah, s'il veut bien m'apporter le 23" je dis pas non  , il est chouette cet écran...

Je suis vraiment impatient de pouvoir le déballer 
@ LorDa: des photos, des photos!!!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

De l'utiliser aussi et surtout


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

Ah bon? Moi qui pensait que c'était une oeuvre d'art qui ne servait qu'à impressionner son entourage! Je me demande si j'ai bien fait de le commander 

Bon ok, je resors


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben ca serait dommage de ne pas l'utiliser


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

En plus vu les capacités, les connectiques etc... il y ade quoi faire


----------



## tinibook (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est clair y'a de quoi faire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En plus vu les capacités, les connectiques etc... il y ade quoi faire


sacré vincmyl... ton _"style"_ fait des adeptes...


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Novembre 2005)

_(vincmyl t'es lourd)_

J'ai passé l'après midi avec un nouveau PB 15' (celui d'un pote) et c'est vraiment une très belle (et bonne) machine. L'écran est vraiment excellent (cette histoire de lignes qui seraient une défaut est un délire de paranoïaque), son angle de vue est important et la nouvelle résolution très appréciable. La finition est irréprochable, le confort d'utilisation, les performances et le silence (dans un environnement constitué de quelques personnes qui discutent j'ai rien entendu de particulier) sont au rendez vous.

_(vincmyl t'es lourd)_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _(vincmyl t'es lourd)_
> 
> J'ai passé l'après midi avec un nouveau PB 15' (celui d'un pote) et c'est vraiment une très belle (et bonne) machine. L'écran est vraiment excellent (cette histoire de lignes qui seraient une défaut est un délire de paranoïaque), son angle de vue est important et la nouvelle résolution très appréciable. La finition est irréprochable, le confort d'utilisation, les performances et le silence (dans un environnement constitué de quelques personnes qui discutent j'ai rien entendu de particulier) sont au rendez vous.
> 
> _(vincmyl t'es lourd)_





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Le Gognol.


 

D'accord avec toi de A à Z en tout cas... (surtout sur le A et le Z)


----------



## Thanidran (14 Novembre 2005)

tiens dcz_ j'ai retrouvé le *site de bench* des nouveaux PB et des derniers iMac 

Tu choisis 5 categories de tests, et tu valides  Les deux machines en questions sont les 2 dernieres listées  (on peut choisir d'autres machines pour comparer en cliquant sur "Change Parts Being Tested", ou le lien a coté pour changer les choix de bench. Par contre, si tu changes les machines, il te faut absolument selectionner un "upgrade" tout en bas... 

Et tu vas voir, le PB, en fonction des tests (notamment tous ceux sous altivec) est en bonne place par rapport a l'iMac 1.9


----------



## Thanidran (14 Novembre 2005)

Au fait les amis, voilà un truc qui va vous plaire :

--[CDV - Apple Store]-------

Extension de la période de retour d'achats de Noël : si vous achetez un produit chez nous entre le 31 octobre et le 24 décembre 2005 uniquement, et que vous n'êtes pas totalement satisfait de ce produit ou des conditions d'application de Services, vous êtes en droit de nous renvoyer le Produit ou d'annuler l'application des Services leur remboursement en nous contactant avant le 8 janvier 2006. Tout article ayant fait l'objet d'une personnalisation n'est pas éligible dans le cadre de cette extension de délai de retour. Toutes les autres conditions générales relatives aux retours de Produit continuent de s'appliquer pour les produits achetés pendant cette période d'extension. Par conséquent, vous pouvez toujours nous contacter dans les quatorze (14) jours calendaires suivant la livraison du Produit ou l'achat des Services, si cette période de quatorze jours prend fin après le 8 janvier.

------------

Vous avez bien lu  Tout se trouve a cette *page* Article 7 en rouge gras 


ps : Bizarrement, ça tombe la veille de *l'ouverture du MWSF '06*


----------



## philk34 (14 Novembre 2005)

Eh bien moi j'ai eu la chance de m'en servir une dizaine de jours avant de le laisser dans un Apple Center pour un changement de carte mere et video tout ça au bout de 14 jours ou il a pas trop servi ça promet pour la suite lol


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2005)

Changement de carte mère c'est le gros truc ca:mouais:


----------



## tinibook (14 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben déjà que l'attente c'est dur, dur (non,non pas d'être un ":bebe:") mais là si ce paoerbouk est une série à problème  

Ben du coup j'ai vraiment plus la patate...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2005)

C'est clair et c'est compréhensible


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

À part ça et un pixel mort dans le coin supérieur droit qui ne me gêne pas tout baigne


----------



## Thanidran (17 Novembre 2005)

Tant mieux Nephou 

Tiens, quelqu'un sait-il si, en achetant le PB MIPE, on peut, dans l'année acheter l'AppleCare au prix MIPE ? ou alors c'est en meme temps qu'il faut le prendre ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (17 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux Nephou
> 
> Tiens, quelqu'un sait-il si, en achetant le PB MIPE, on peut, dans l'année acheter l'AppleCare au prix MIPE ? ou alors c'est en meme temps qu'il faut le prendre ?



Pourquoi, il y'a une apple car au rix mipe? C'est combien, parceque vu les ennuis que j'ai eu, je vais la prendre finalement l'Aplle care...


----------



## Thanidran (17 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il y'a une apple car au rix mipe? C'est combien, parceque vu les ennuis que j'ai eu, je vais la prendre finalement l'Aplle care...



*280¤* prix MIPE pour le PB, au lieu des *441.32¤* en temps normal...

renseigne toi, au besoin ça te sera finalement peut etre plus economique


----------



## Aragorn (17 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux Nephou
> 
> Tiens, quelqu'un sait-il si, en achetant le PB MIPE, on peut, dans l'année acheter l'AppleCare au prix MIPE ? ou alors c'est en meme temps qu'il faut le prendre ?




Malheureusement non, ce n'est pas possible. Tu as un an pour prendre l'Apple Care, tu auras cependant le prix éducation.

:king:


----------



## Thanidran (17 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement non, ce n'est pas possible. Tu as un an pour prendre l'Apple Care, tu auras cependant le prix éducation.
> 
> :king:



c'est un peu n'importe quoi dans ce cas... 

-[Edit]-----

effectivement, apres coup de fil a l'Apple Store, soit on le prend avec le portable, soit c'est plein pot (enfin avec eventuellement un % etudiant...)


----------



## Thanidran (17 Novembre 2005)

du coup, je ne sais pas quoi faire... Mettre 280¤ directement, ou alors tenter ma chance en esperant que si probleme il y a, ça sera dans l'année... rhhhaaaaaaaa c'etait trop beau


----------



## tinibook (17 Novembre 2005)

Ayé j'ai reçu le mien ce matin, et maintenant il me faut patienter les 5 heures réglementaires du calibrage de la batterie  

Bon j'ai pas encore tout testé à fond mais voilà mes impressions à chaud:

Super finition! 

Une chose c'est le voir et une autre de l'avoir entre ces mains (je vais faire des jaloux là :love: ). L'ajustage des pièces est tip-top et l'ensemble est très homogène (oui, oui je bave...:rateau


En ce qui concerne l'écran:

Le fameux blèmes de lignes horizontales est très discret (en fait je l'ai "remarqué" à cause des différents threads ) pour ne pas dire absent. L'écran est très lumineux (ça change du iBook   ) et la résolution fine est impeccable. Il n'y a pas de pixels morts ou allumés en permanence ce qui est aussi un bon point. Bref pour moi c'est le top! 

Pour ce qui est de la batterie j'aviserai ces prochains jours...

Si on cherche quelques points "négatifs", je dirai qu'il es plus bruyant que mon iBook mais ça reste très supportable et le rétroéclairage est une fonction plutôt "widget" pour moi mais qui fait néanmoins très bel effet. 

Pour l'instant c'est tout


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2005)

Et c'est deja pas mal:love:   mais je trouve que la fonction de rétro éclairage du clavier est plus qu'un widget moi ca me serait bien utile


----------



## NéophyteMac (18 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je trouve le retroéclairage super pratique: as tu déjà essayé de travailler dans un train?:mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est clair c'est pas la joie:mouais:


----------



## clarif (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour compléter certains posts de ce forums, j'ai également des problèmes avec la qualité de l'écran de mon nouveau powerbook... Pas de lignes horizontales mais un affichage légèrement flou. Quelqu'un aurait-il un problème similaire ? 

Fab.


----------



## NéophyteMac (18 Novembre 2005)

NON!

C'est certainement le seul probleme que je n'ai pas eu sur le mien... Tu n'as pas de chance...

Mais essaye cependant de modifier la resolution d'écran pour voir si ça reste toujours flou...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2005)

N'hésite pas a le retourner au SAV


----------



## macarel (18 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, j'ai reçu le PB 15", bon mes premières impressions (en comptant que je viens d'un iBook 12")
  L'écran: ces fameuses lignes, je ne les vois pas, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont absents, mais même sur d machines ou d'autres personnes les voyais 'soit disant?), moi je ne vois rien. Tant mieux pour moi Autrement, la résolution ne me gène pas (j'avais un peu peur, mes yeux ne sont plus tout neufs) et la luminosité est très bonne.
  La batterie: trop tôt pour dire, par contre, l'indicateur donne 100%, mais l'anneau de l'alim est toujours orange. Quoi faire? considéré que la batterie est plein ou attendre?
Autrement: le clavier rétroéclairé, pour moi génial, je travaille souven en penhombre. Les touches sont agréable, mieux que le iBook, pas de sensations de touches qui font du bruit ou sont plus dures que les autres
La migration du iBook vers le PB s'est passé comme la fameuse lettre à la poste, tout mes dossiers sont là, même toutes mes applis y tutti.
La prochaine étappe sera la mise à jour de mon système sur  mon disque externe, sais pas encore comment faire. Il est sous 10.3.9 avec tout ce qui concerne musique (enrégistrement, Logic etc). Je veit juste changé le système sans toucher au reste. Faut voir demain.
Tiens, je remaque un truc. Le rétroéclairage s'éteint de temps en temps, c'est normal?
En gros, pour le moment je suis contant.
 :love: 

PS, l'anneau est devenu vert , alors, hop au lit le petit pour un bon petit sommeil


----------



## SadChief (18 Novembre 2005)

:love::love::love:
Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui, mon PB 15"
1) Pas de pixel mort
2) Affichage grande classe, uniforme sur l'ensemble de l'écran; 
3) Chargement de la batterie - reçue à 50%. En effet, même une fois arrivée à 100%, une quinzaine de minutes de plus a été nécessaire pour que ça passe au vert (je crois que c'est normal pour un premier chargement, à la fin il se fait bcp plus lentement);
4) J'ai préféré le clean install, et partitionnement du DD dans la foulée 
5) Concernant les fameuses lignes: très légèrement visibles sur fond blanc, si on regardait de près avec attention.
MAIS :
REGLAGE DU GAMMA dans l'étalonage du moniteur en Mode Expert à une valeur aux alentours de 2.0, ensuite NE PAS utiliser le point de blanc natif, mais plutôt un blanc cible vers 6700 °K (température du blanc). Tout ceci se fait avec une large fenêtre blanche ouverte pour suivre l'effet en temps réel et ajuster si nécessaire.
Résultat: les lignes ont disparu 

Maintenant il dort pendant les cinq heures réglementaires 
J'en suis très content


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai hâte de le commander au plus tôt...
Vivement le jour de la réception.

La deuxième révélation après mon switch il y a 1 an !

Je fais déjà chauffer l'APN... ;-)


----------



## Lucus (18 Novembre 2005)

Cela fait une quinzaine de jours que j'ai reçu mon powerbook 15";1,67 Mhz;DD 100 Go 7200 t/mn. A part le réglage de l'écran dont les couleurs et le contraste de base laissaient à désirer j'ai eu le soucis de constater que la touche "D" du clavier restait enclenchée intempestivement.
Je me disait qu'il fallait que je le retourne, en gros j'étais déçu, extêmement déçu.
Ma batterie, que j'ai pris soin d'étalonner très rigoureusement, fonctionnait à merveille (environ 3H40 d'autonomie réelle) jusqu'à ce soir. Maintenant, la charge complète correspond à une autonomie de 18 mn !!!!!!!! C'est un comble pour un portable.

J'espère que Apple va réagir plus vite que pour les iMac 1,8 Mhz !!!!

Et pour ma touche "D", je croise les doigts !!!!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Novembre 2005)

j'ai deja eu un probleme une fois avec ma batterie, j'en ai commandé 1 par telephone , recu quelques jours apres, la vielle renvoyé a leur frais avec le même transporteur, il te faut une carde de credit pour la caution. Bonne chance!!


----------



## Thanidran (18 Novembre 2005)

Lucus a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait une quinzaine de jours que j'ai reçu mon powerbook 15";1,67 Mhz;DD 100 Go 7200 t/mn. A part le réglage de l'écran dont les couleurs et le contraste de base laissaient à désirer j'ai eu le soucis de constater que la touche "D" du clavier restait enclenchée intempestivement.
> Je me disait qu'il fallait que je le retourne, en gros j'étais déçu, extêmement déçu.
> Ma batterie, que j'ai pris soin d'étalonner très rigoureusement, fonctionnait à merveille (environ 3H40 d'autonomie réelle) jusqu'à ce soir. Maintenant, la charge complète correspond à une autonomie de 18 mn !!!!!!!! C'est un comble pour un portable.
> 
> ...



apparement ça a été rectifié sur les nouvelles productions depuis la decouverte du probleme... Fais un echange SAV comme l'a dit AroundTheWorld


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Novembre 2005)

mouais... même si ce n'est pas très important, je suis tout de même sidéré par le nombre de problèmes qui apparaissent à chaque nouvelle révision, pourtant là, on a une machine arrivée à maturité, on aurait pu espérer un portable exempt de tout _bug de jeunesse_...


----------



## Thanidran (18 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mouais... même si ce n'est pas très important, je suis tout de même sidéré par le nombre de problèmes qui apparaissent à chaque nouvelle révision, pourtant là, on a une machine arrivée à maturité, on aurait pu espérer un portable exempt de tout _bug de jeunesse_...



c'est vrai que pour du materiel reputé fiable et sans probleme, ça fait beaucoup lol
Parallelement je n'ai jamais entendu autant de problemes suite a une nouvelle generation de portable IBM (ou lenovo maintenant) ou HP...  

Enfin, de toute façon, j'ai besoin d'un portable, et j'ai envie de changer d'os, alors...


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

Suite: pour le moment pas de problèmes de batterie (enfin je crois), il a tenu trois heures la première fois. A ce moment il recharge.
Pour le moment le seul point "négatif": il fait plus de bruit que l'iBook:rose:


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2005)

Plus de bruit que l'ibook pourtant l'alu est censé bien dissipé la chaleur et donc faire que les ventillos ne se déclenchent pas


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Plus de bruit que l'ibook pourtant l'alu est censé bien dissipé la chaleur et donc faire que les ventillos ne se déclenchent pas


Ce n'est pas le ventilo, c'est le DD  
Puis, c'est tout à fait supportable, mais..... il y a plus de bruit


----------



## Thanidran (20 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le ventilo, c'est le DD
> Puis, c'est tout à fait supportable, mais..... il y a plus de bruit



tu as le HD d'origine ou le 7200 tpm ?


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu as le HD d'origine ou le 7200 tpm ?


DD d'origine


----------



## danykaffee (20 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est fragile, c'est que la finition est mauvaise...
> 
> C'est ce qui fait la différence entre une Logan et une BMW.



MAUVAIS EXEMPLE ! une BM sera plus fragile qu'une Logan dans bien des situations (je ne prendrais pas les chemins craux de campagne avec une série 7...) OK, je suis hors sujet du forum, mais bon... je bosse chez renault alors je pouvais pas laisser passer sans rien dire !!


----------



## petitfuzzle (20 Novembre 2005)

Pour indication, le Disque dur à 7200 t/mn est légèrement plus bruyant que celui à 5400 t/mn, mais reste très discret. Par contre je me demande s'il ne limite pas un peu l'autonomie de la batterie ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Novembre 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> Pour indication, le Disque dur à 7200 t/mn est légèrement plus bruyant que celui à 5400 t/mn, mais reste très discret. Par contre je me demande s'il ne limite pas un peu l'autonomie de la batterie ?


Moi, j'ai lu ceci à propos des disques des nouveaux Powerbooks...


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas du genre à ma laisser impressionner, mais j'hésite tout de même à troquer mon iBook 14" contre ce merveilleux PB 15" qui me fait tant envie et dont je rêve depuis... des lustres. :love:

Mon iBook me plaît bien, mis à part le fait qu'il ne me suffit plus pour faire tout ce que j'aime faire (retouche, vidéo, DVD, musique). C'est un luxe que j'ai bien envie de m'offrir... mais voilà quoi... l'écran, la batterie, vos réactions...  

Alors, je me lance ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (21 Novembre 2005)

Il a quel age ton ibook? C'est quel processeur? 

A mon avis, s'il est assez recent, attends, maintenant, à chaque fois que je regarde mon ibook, je vois un petit ordinateur simple, malicieux, pratique (mais avec un ecran qui manque vachement de lumineausité par rapport au PB et avec un disque dur riquiqui), alors que mon powerbook (que j'adore), m'emmerde.


----------



## Thanidran (21 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Il a quel age ton ibook? C'est quel processeur?
> 
> A mon avis, s'il est assez recent, attends, maintenant, à chaque fois que je regarde mon ibook, je vois un petit ordinateur simple, malicieux, pratique (mais avec un ecran qui manque vachement de lumineausité par rapport au PB et avec un disque dur riquiqui), alors que mon powerbook (que j'adore), m'emmerde.



Tu fais, bien malgré toi, des exceptions quand meme  

Tu en es où dans tes deboires ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (21 Novembre 2005)

J'ai toujours des lignes sur l'écran, comme tout le monde je crois, par contre, ça fait 4 fois que je m'en sert et que le pixel mort ne reponds plus comme tel. Comme c'est ce qui me genait le plus, je le garde comme ça, et... je vais prendre un contrat Apple Care.

PS: Un truc génial sur le powerbook, c'est qu'il chauffe peu, mon 12", au bout d'un moment, je ne pouvais plus le supporter sur mes genous...


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

Je l'ai acheté en octobre 2004 (G4 1,2 GHz)... Je l'aime bien, mais il rame beacoup car je suis du genre à faire beacoup de choses à la fois... Ben j'hesite encore davantage maintenant ! 

Attendre les macIntel ? bof... d'ici à ce qu'ils atteignent leur maturité...  

J'en sais plus rien !:rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui vaut mieux prendre un contrat Applecare surtout avec un portable


----------



## NéophyteMac (21 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai acheté en octobre 2004 (G4 1,2 GHz)... Je l'aime bien, mais il rame beacoup car je suis du genre à faire beacoup de choses à la fois... Ben j'hesite encore davantage maintenant !
> 
> Attendre les macIntel ? bof... d'ici à ce qu'ils atteignent leur maturité...
> 
> J'en sais plus rien !:rateau:



C'est sur que les mac intel seront pleins de problemes au départ, mais ils auront peut etre un nouveau look original et sympa 

Sinon, tu a mis beaucoup de RAM sur ton ibook? C'est super important d'avoirun minimum de 512 Ko, voir plus vu ce que tu fais. Moi qui bosse beaucoup sur photoshop avec de gros fichiers, j'ai jamais vu mon ibook ramer, même en gérant un bureau étendu (avec screen spaming dr) en super haute resolution.


----------



## Thanidran (21 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai acheté en octobre 2004 (G4 1,2 GHz)... Je l'aime bien, mais il rame beacoup car je suis du genre à faire beacoup de choses à la fois... Ben j'hesite encore davantage maintenant !
> 
> Attendre les macIntel ? bof... d'ici à ce qu'ils atteignent leur maturité...
> 
> J'en sais plus rien !:rateau:



de toute façon, Intel ou pas, c'est un peu un faux debat... j'entends par là qu'il ne s'agit que du processeur, et qu'Apple n'a jamais tout orienté processeur, bien au contraire. Plus puissant, il y aura toujours, que ce soit avec un Intel, un IBM ou autre... Ok, l'apport d'un processeur x86 va permettre, selon les choix d'Apple, de faire de nouvelles choses comme la virtualisation pour ne citer qu'elle... Mais on ne sait PAS ce que va faire Apple. Et comme pour toute les "evolutions" majeures de la marque, il est preferable de laisser passer les premieres revisions avant de se lancer...

Donc, soit tu as besoin d'une machine maintenant, et dans ce cas, tu n'as pas a te poser de question, sachant que les Powerbooks actuels, meme sans un processeur dernier cri, sont des machines tres puissantes, et surtout, parfaitement equipées, et qui ont fait leur preuves... Maintenant, si tu peux attendre 6 mois, 1 an, voir plus avec ta machine actuelle, alors attends, et tu verras ce qu'il y aura le moment venu 

Et puis sur le point "j'ai un peu peur qu'Apple laisse tomber les possesseurs de mac ppc", il n'y a pas de doute a avoir, les acheteurs des derniers Quad ne vont pas changer de machines avant de nombreux mois, et le parc actuels ne passera jamais totalement sous intel, alors il y a de quoi voir venir... Et ça ne serait profitable ni pour Apple, ni pour les editeurs tiers, de laisser tomber un tel marché, bien au contraire 

Quand a moi, eh bien j'attends tjrs que le banquier se bouge un peu, parceque l'argent est là, mais le plafond de la CB n'a pas bougé...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est super important d'avoirun minimum de 512 Ko


512 *Mo*...  
Pour ton iBook Virpeen, je ne suis pas sûr qu'acheter un PowerBook maintenant soit vraiment la meilleure chose à faire. Ce sont des très bonnes machines en soi, mais je crois que tu vas devoir débourser beaucoup d'argent pour un gain de puissance réel, mais qui ne justifiera pas la somme déboursée. Si j'étais toi, j'augmenterais ma ram en attendant que les nouvelles versions d'iBook (voire de PowerBooks) sortent et fassent leurs preuves. L'iBook est une bien belle machine et, comme on dit souvent, _l'herbe est toujours plus verte dans le pré du voisin_


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que les mac intel seront pleins de problemes au départ, mais ils auront peut etre un nouveau look original et sympa
> 
> Sinon, tu a mis beaucoup de RAM sur ton ibook? C'est super important d'avoirun minimum de 512 Ko, voir plus vu ce que tu fais. Moi qui bosse beaucoup sur photoshop avec de gros fichiers, j'ai jamais vu mon ibook ramer, même en gérant un bureau étendu (avec screen spaming dr) en super haute resolution.


J'ai 512 Mo, mais je trouve qu'il rame pas mal...  
Cependant, je crois que vous avez raison... je pense que je vais attendre l'évolution des PB et voir ce qui se passe...:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 512 *Mo*...
> Pour ton iBook Virpeen, je ne suis pas sûr qu'acheter un PowerBook maintenant soit vraiment la meilleure chose à faire. Ce sont des très bonnes machines en soi, mais je crois que tu vas devoir débourser beaucoup d'argent pour un gain de puissance réel, mais qui ne justifiera pas la somme déboursée. Si j'étais toi, j'augmenterais ma ram en attendant que les nouvelles versions d'iBook (voire de PowerBooks) sortent et fassent leurs preuves. L'iBook est une bien belle machine et, comme on dit souvent, _l'herbe est toujours plus verte dans le pré du voisin_


Bon, ben c'est vraiment décidé : j'attends !
Merci les gars, pour vos bons conseils emprunts de bon sens...  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2005)

Attends peut etre Janvier


----------



## radar (22 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu n'importe quoi dans ce cas...
> 
> -[Edit]-----
> 
> effectivement, apres coup de fil a l'Apple Store, soit on le prend avec le portable, soit c'est plein pot (enfin avec eventuellement un % etudiant...)


je n'en suis pas certain. je les ai appelés une fois pour prendre l'apple care 8 mois après l'achat de mon  pb 15" MIPE, ils me l'ont proposé à 280. finalement, je ne l'ai pas prise parce que j'ai vendu mon 15" et que la personne n'en voulait pas même à ce prix.


----------



## Thanidran (22 Novembre 2005)

radar a dit:
			
		

> je n'en suis pas certain. je les ai appelés une fois pour prendre l'apple care 8 mois après l'achat de mon  pb 15" MIPE, ils me l'ont proposé à 280. finalement, je ne l'ai pas prise parce que j'ai vendu mon 15" et que la personne n'en voulait pas même à ce prix.



ah ? du coup j'hesite a la prendre maintenant...   lol

ps : par simple curiosité, a quel prix tu as reussit a la revendre et via quel moyen ? (annonces, bouche a oreille, ebay, ... ?)


----------



## Thanidran (22 Novembre 2005)

Pour Nicoplanet : la nouvelle version d'*ATIccelerator II* est sortie et est compatible avec les nouvelles configuration PB  Tu vas pouvoir nous en dire un peu plus sur ces r9700... modifiées, ou pas ?


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon bah voilà, apres moult probleme avec la banque (plafond de CB, pret & co) j'ai du passer commande par virement, la classe...

Mais voilà, c'est fait, ma commande est lancée 

Y a plus qu'a... attendre


----------



## tinibook (23 Novembre 2005)

Courage pour l'attente!


----------



## Virpeen (23 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah voilà, apres moult probleme avec la banque (plafond de CB, pret & co) j'ai du passer commande par virement, la classe...
> 
> Mais voilà, c'est fait, ma commande est lancée
> 
> Y a plus qu'a... attendre


Et toi, qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé à l'acheter ?  
Je re-hésite maintenant...:rose: 

Votre petit doigt vous dit quoi ? Changement de look pour les prochains PB ?  
J'attends, ou j'attends plus ? :rateau:


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé à l'acheter ?
> Je re-hésite maintenant...:rose:
> 
> Votre petit doigt vous dit quoi ? Changement de look pour les prochains PB ?
> J'attends, ou j'attends plus ? :rateau:


Personellement j'en suis très content, ma batterie ne fait apparement pas partie du lot "merdique" (jusqu'a présent en tout cas) et les "stries" sur l'écran je ne les vois pas   
L'écran est très lumineux, les performances sont au rendez vous (pour mpoi c'était Logic express etc. qui m'a fait changer mon fidèle iBook contre un PB)
Seule petite déception: l'autonomie est d'environ 3 à 3,5h. L'iBook était mieux pour ça.
Mais il paraît que la capacité maximale se montre qu'après quelques charges, on vera


----------



## NéophyteMac (23 Novembre 2005)

Moi je l'ai acheté parceque je voulais un portable qui ne se raye pas des que tu l'emmene quelque part. Et puis, comme ça j'ai offert mon ibook presque neuf à ma copine, elle en avais besoin, la pauvre, elle avait .... un.... PC 

La surprise trés agréable quand tu avais un ibook et que tu allume ton powerbook, c'est qu'il démarre en deux fois moins de temps! Ca ma fait toujours aussi plaisir...


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai acheté parceque je voulais un portable qui ne se raye pas des que tu l'emmene quelque part. Et puis, comme ça j'ai offert mon ibook presque neuf à ma copine, elle en avais besoin, la pauvre, elle avait .... un.... PC
> 
> La surprise trés agréable quand tu avais un ibook et que tu allume ton powerbook, c'est qu'il démarre en deux fois moins de temps! Ca ma fait toujours aussi plaisir...



Neophyte qui dit ENFIN un compliment sur sa machine !!! Youhooooo   

Ce qui m'a decidé ? Marre d'attendre eternellement derriere des rumeurs et des mises a jours... Et puis bah, j'en ai besoin donc... Et meme si il y a plus puissant d'ici quelques mois, mon PB sera malgré tout au moins aussi puissant que mon pc actuel (voir meme plus) qui me suffit pour l'usage courant que j'en ai (pour les rendu maya, c'est pas forcement ça, c'est vrai, mais bon )

Rhooo puis zut, j'en avais envie :rose:


----------



## NéophyteMac (23 Novembre 2005)

T'avais quoi avant ton 15"? Un pc?


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> T'avais quoi avant ton 15"? Un pc?



PC que j'ai toujours (je tape grace a lui lol) et qui va me servir encore un bon moment je pense (de toute façon, je recycle toujours, donc je ne vais pas jeter mon pc pour autant lol) et je trouve que c'est plutot un bon compromis pour switcher, le portable mac et le desktop pc  (un Athlon 2200+ - 1Go DDR - 240Go HDD si ça en interesse certains lol)


----------



## NéophyteMac (23 Novembre 2005)

A propos des rumeurs, il faut dire un truc qui est exaspérant chez apple, c'est que tu peux acheter un ordi (ou un ipod) qui viens de sortir, deux jours aprés, il peuvent annoncer une mise à jour ou un remplacant...

Je sais, j'ai acheté un ipod couleur, il a existé 2 mois (sortis en juillet, remplacé en septembre ) et j'ai acheté un powerbook 15" 1,5 GHZ, et il m'ont filé en remplacement un powerbook 1.67 ...


----------



## NéophyteMac (23 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> PC que j'ai toujours (je tape grace a lui lol) et qui va me servir encore un bon moment je pense (de toute façon, je recycle toujours, donc je ne vais pas jeter mon pc pour autant lol) et je trouve que c'est plutot un bon compromis pour switcher, le portable mac et le desktop pc  (un Athlon 2200+ - 1Go DDR - 240Go HDD si ça en interesse certains lol)



C'est ton premier mac? donc, BIENVENU!!!


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> A propos des rumeurs, il faut dire un truc qui est exaspérant chez apple, c'est que tu peux acheter un ordi (ou un ipod) qui viens de sortir, deux jours aprés, il peuvent annoncer une mise à jour ou un remplacant...
> 
> Je sais, j'ai acheté un ipod couleur, il a existé 2 mois (sortis en juillet, remplacé en septembre ) et j'ai acheté un powerbook 15" 1,5 GHZ, et il m'ont filé en remplacement un powerbook 1.67 ...



c'est vrai que c'est un peu de l'abus, mais en meme temps, il n'y que chez Apple qu'on retrouve cet engouement de la nouveauté... Personne ne va criser si IBM ou HP sort une nouvelle version de leur portable 1 mois apres la 1ere lol (on n'en serait d'ailleurs meme pas au courant lol)



			
				NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton premier mac? donc, BIENVENU!!!



Effectivement  Merci merci  et en fonction des resultats, ça ne sera, je pense, pas le dernier ! (déjà l'iPod me fait de l'oeil, mais mon MD est quand meme beaucoup plus polyvalent...mais... lol)


----------



## vincmyl (23 Novembre 2005)

Ta remarque est bonne mais c'est aussi peut etre que les nouveautés ches les autres sont "sans plus"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ta remarque est bonne mais c'est aussi peut etre que les nouveautés ches les autres sont "sans plus"


Parce que tu trouves que l'update du PowerBook fait toute la différence toi?


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu trouves que l'update du PowerBook fait toute la différence toi?



là forcement... enfin meme celle de l'iMac 

Bon de toute façon, soit j'achetais un Powerbook, soit un Thinkpad, et comme je voulais changer d'air, la question ne se pose pas (bien que le thinkpad est bien plus... puissant ? :rose: ), et puis voilà


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais au moins on en parle moi je peux meme pas te dire ce qu'il y a dans un Thinkpad


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au moins on en parle moi je peux meme pas te dire ce qu'il y a dans un Thinkpad



ce qui se fait de mieux en face ? lol


----------



## NéophyteMac (24 Novembre 2005)

Je viens d'ouvrir le nouveau SVM Mac, qui teste le nouveau powerbook, en résumé, il disent que leur test d'autonomie ne fait apparaitre une différence d'autonomie que de 10 minutes entre l'ancien et le nouveau modèle... (2h30 en lecture de DVD...) :mouais:

Apparement, les chiffre annoncés lors du lancement par Apple étaient peut être un peu optimistes


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'ouvrir le nouveau SVM Mac, qui teste le nouveau powerbook, en résumé, il disent que leur test d'autonomie ne fait apparaitre une différence d'autonomie que de 10 minutes entre l'ancien et le nouveau modèle... (2h30 en lecture de DVD...) :mouais:
> 
> Apparement, les chiffre annoncés lors du lancement par Apple étaient peut être un peu optimistes



c'est ça qui est bizarre... Si tu sors un produit qui n'apporte pas de difference d'autonomie avec le precedent, tu mettrais en avant le fait que le dit produit ait 22% d'autonomie en plus ? J'en doute...

A moins que, au vu de tous les problemes de batteries, celles qui etaients destinées veritablement a cette revision ne soient pas OK et qu'ils sont discretement repassés sous celle de l'ancienne version...


----------



## NéophyteMac (24 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça qui est bizarre... Si tu sors un produit qui n'apporte pas de difference d'autonomie avec le precedent, tu mettrais en avant le fait que le dit produit ait 22% d'autonomie en plus ? J'en doute...
> 
> A moins que, au vu de tous les problemes de batteries, celles qui etaients destinées veritablement a cette revision ne soient pas OK et qu'ils sont discretement repassés sous celle de l'ancienne version...




C'est quand meme super étonnant que personne ne trouve l'autonomie anoncée???:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme super étonnant que personne ne trouve l'autonomie anoncée???:mouais::mouais::mouais:



ou alors steve n'a pas été prevenu que les 22% c'etait avec le 7448 qu'ils n'ont finalement pas mis dedans... Donc du coup, bah il l'a dit quand meme


----------



## illya Milapine (24 Novembre 2005)

Powerbook 15" HD reçu hier matin !! Somptueuse machine, pas de problème de batterie et l'écran est incroyable (avant ça je n'ai eu que des CRT tout pourri  ) !!

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie de la batterie, je l'a trouve correcte sans plus, n'oublions pas que les 5hrs et quelques annoncés par Stevou, et sur l'applestore, doivent être fait avec tout au minimum, ce qui est rarement le cas lors d'une vraie utilisation (oui oui j'adore mettre le retro éclairage a fond !!! + wifi + bluetooth + luminosité de l'écran a fond .... sans compter les applications !!)

Du moment qu'il ne coupe pas au bout d'une heure comme la majorité des PCS !!! je ne lui en demande pas plus


----------



## tinibook (25 Novembre 2005)

Félicitations!!

Bienvenue du côté de la Force (book) :love:


----------



## macarel (25 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme super étonnant que personne ne trouve l'autonomie anoncée???:mouais::mouais::mouais:


Je suis à 3.45h, ça s'méliore chaque charge (Je suis à 5 charges)


----------



## Thanidran (25 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à 3.45h, ça s'méliore chaque charge (Je suis à 5 charges)



mais pour quelle utilisation ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Novembre 2005)

Tu fais quoi pour en arriver là? t'as encore de la lumiere sur ton écran?


----------



## volabelle (25 Novembre 2005)

CA Y EST j'ai mon powerbook!!!!!
il est magnifique!!!!
zéros défaut!
j'ai un ibook et c'est clair qu'il y a une différence! temps niveau de la qualité de fabrication que de la puissance!!!!
De plus j'étais sous panther alors je découvre tiger et cela me semble très bon tout ça!!!
pour ce qui est de l'écran il y a bien l'histoire des bandes mais je pense que c'est normal et c'est en aucun cas dérangeant!!! Pour ce qui est de la batterie je ne sais pas encore... on verra! Par contre il y a un réel comfort au niveau des touches c'est très agréable!
voilà! ce sont mes première impressions!!!


----------



## Thanidran (25 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST j'ai mon powerbook!!!!!
> il est magnifique!!!!
> zéros défaut!
> j'ai un ibook et c'est clair qu'il y a une différence! temps niveau de la qualité de fabrication que de la puissance!!!!
> ...



Toutes nos felicitations pour le bébé 


ps: je suis en        		 				 					Estimated Shipped By Dec 7


----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2005)

on va voir si j'ia ma batterie de rechange avant que tu aies ton powerbook 

_à par la batterie, pour moi c'est que du bonheur_


----------



## Thanidran (25 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on va voir si j'ia ma batterie de rechange avant que tu aies ton powerbook
> 
> _à par la batterie, pour moi c'est que du bonheur_



que le moins malchanceux Gagne ! YEAH  lol


----------



## macarel (25 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> mais pour quelle utilisation ?


ecran à moitiè, word (travail) et safari. Pas d'iTunes aujourd'hui


----------



## AroundTheWorld (25 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commande le mien ( 7200 speed), le 23 deja chez TNT le 25,  c'est pour tres bientot.. apple a confirme qu'ils ont fait le necesaire pour les problemes d'ecrans et batterie depuis 2/3 semaines maintenant.:love:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (25 Novembre 2005)

J'ai été en 4H 10 fois sur le statut de commande.. c'est grave docteur?


----------



## tinibook (25 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST j'ai mon powerbook!!!!!
> il est magnifique!!!!
> zéros défaut!...!



Félicitations!!  J'espère que l'accouchement n'a pas été difficile...


----------



## tinibook (25 Novembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été en 4H 10 fois sur le statut de commande.. c'est grave docteur?



Mais non c'est parfaitement sain et ce n'est pas sale...  

Quand j'y réféchi je pense que j'ai bien fait le double (bon ok c'est peut être un cas clinique le mien :love: )


----------



## Aragorn (25 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on va voir si j'ia ma batterie de rechange avant que tu aies ton powerbook
> 
> _à par la batterie, pour moi c'est que du bonheur_


Même remarque et encore bravo à l'assistance que j'ai appelée. Ils ne pinaillent pas et m'envoient une nouvelle batterie. 
Le technicien a reconnu que 3H45 alors qu'll est annoncé pour 5h30, ce n'est pas normal. Je précise, pour ceux qui n'ont pas remonté ce thread, que je n'utilise ni airport ni bluetooth, que la luminosité est entre 1 et 3 carrés et que mon utilisation se limite à de la bureautique, de l'installation de softs, internet, mail, création site oueb...

Par contre je ne partage pas du tout l'avis de SVM Mac où le PB 15" est plus ou moins descendu en flèche... 

*Le PB est une superbe machine !!!

:king:
*​


----------



## Thanidran (25 Novembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne partage pas du tout l'avis de SVM Mac où le PB 15" est plus ou moins descendu en flèche...
> 
> *Le PB est une superbe machine !!!
> 
> ...



quelqu'un peut me scanner l'article en question ? contre... euh... on verra lol

J'ai vraiment hate de recevoir le miens maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## volabelle (26 Novembre 2005)

je suis à ma première recharge: j'ai utilisé le bluetooth, la vidéo, safari et itunes j'ai tenu 4h, pas mal, je suis content. Détail qui m'éclate venant de l'ibook: le rétro éclairage du clavier c'est vraiment top!!!! c'est vraiment une très belle machine! demain je vais le pousser un peu: encodage! je vais voir la différence par rapport a l'ibook.


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> je suis à ma première recharge: j'ai utilisé le bluetooth, la vidéo, safari et itunes j'ai tenu 4h, pas mal, je suis content. Détail qui m'éclate venant de l'ibook: le rétro éclairage du clavier c'est vraiment top!!!! c'est vraiment une très belle machine! demain je vais le pousser un peu: encodage! je vais voir la différence par rapport a l'ibook.


Je ne suis pas le seul alors  je travaille (word, exel, ppt) et "joue" (logic express) souvent dans l'obscurité (ambience oblige) et donc ce rétroéclairage est top pour moi (en plus, je n'y vois pas grand-chose dans le noir)


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2005)

Ca deviendra peut un standard sur iBook


----------



## iGuimbo (26 Novembre 2005)

Salut je suis nouveau sur le forum et dans le monde de mac os... 
Pour mon premier MAC j'ai choisi le tout dernier PowerBook 15" avec un HD de 100Go à 7200 trs/min et 2 Go de DDR2 (que j'ai acheté sur l'apple store au tarif ADC éduc  )
Je suis super content de cette machine, tout comme le monde de mac os dont je suis totalement tombé amoureux... 
Mais hier soir, j'ai téléchargé Temperature Monitor, je le laisse tourner un petit moment, je regarde l'historique des températures, et je m'aperçois que la température du processeur graphique oscille entre  80°C et 100°C et a certain moment ce dernier reste à 100°C pendant plusieurs seconde  
La carte graphique est une ATI 9700 128 Mo, pouvez vous me dire si c'est bien normal tout ça ?


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2005)

Je ne peux pas donner un avis, mais voilà ce que ça donne chez moi


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2005)

A mon avis il indique des chiffres eronnés


----------



## macarel (27 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis il indique des chiffres eronnés


Pourqoui ça?


----------



## FredP (27 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il peut y avoir un problème en mettant plus de 1GO de ram... Je verrai bien! J'espère que non, mais j'ai besoin de bcp de ram, donc je peux pas trop faire autrement... merci pour les liens, c sympa!
> 
> 
> Pour parler de l'autonomie, je pense qu'il y a réellement un gain sinon apple n'en ferai pas la pub.



J'ai reçu mon Powerbook15' 15 jours après l'avoir commandé chez IC (ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient jamais vu ça!). Config de la mort 1Go de RAM, HD 100Go 7200 tours. De la bombe. Comme je bosse essentiellement avec de la video, j'ai eu la bonne idée de rajouter 1Go de RAM (Corsair) et la c'est le drame. Le Mac fonctionne normal puis sans savoir pourquoi, d'un coup il se fige sans explication, seule solution le redemarrage et les galeres du travail non sauvegardé.

Alors j'ai flippé ma race pensant que la Corsair n'était pas compatible mais a priori le pb est plus complexe d'après ce que je lis dans les forums. Quelqu'un a-il une solution ???? Ou quelqu'un en sait-il davantage ? Merci


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2005)

Enleve peut etre la barette si tu en as une autre sous la main pour voir si ca vient de la


----------



## volabelle (27 Novembre 2005)

j'ai une barette corsair 1go et pour l'instant tout est ok... depuis vendredi il ne s'et rien passé d'anormal.


----------



## volabelle (28 Novembre 2005)

j'ai aussi le problème!

 je bosse et puis d'un coup tout se fige... j'ai fait un reset de la PRAM mais ça n'a pas marché au bout d'une 1/2H le problème est revenu. En fait c'est bizarre, j'ai mis la ram vendredi et le problème s'est déclaré aujourd'hui et c'est assez aléatoire parfois ça plante au bout de 2H, parfois moins... 

j'ai enlevé la barrette corsair... je vais voir demain si ça plante si ça plante pas alors je file l'échanger contre une autre d'une marque différente!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien la première fois que j'entends que de la Corsair est source de plantages...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Novembre 2005)

Comme ceux sont de nouveau PWB...


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous !!!

Bah moi vendredi dernier j'ai rajouté un petit Giga de RAM (wouhou 1,5Go ça pulse !  ). C'est une barrette Générique de chez macway, et pas un seul souci à déclarer !!!

Bonne continuation


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi le problème!
> 
> je bosse et puis d'un coup tout se fige... j'ai fait un reset de la PRAM mais ça n'a pas marché au bout d'une 1/2H le problème est revenu. En fait c'est bizarre, j'ai mis la ram vendredi et le problème s'est déclaré aujourd'hui et c'est assez aléatoire parfois ça plante au bout de 2H, parfois moins...
> 
> j'ai enlevé la barrette corsair... je vais voir demain si ça plante si ça plante pas alors je file l'échanger contre une autre d'une marque différente!



vous avez essayez la manip citée precedement pour eviter le probleme du au support >1 Go de ram ? Apparement ça resoud le probleme...

ps : vous avez tous les deux installé la mise a jour AirPort ?


----------



## volabelle (28 Novembre 2005)

je me suis servi de mon powerbook toute la journée, pas de problème! donc ya pas de doute c'est la Ram! 
maintenant faut voir si je peux négocier avec surcouff pour avoir une barette Dane-elec à la plae, elles sont ux même prix... c'est dommage si j'avais su j'aurai acheté chez macway... mais j'étais pressé... 
Je paye le prix de mon impatience!


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

mais tu as *relus ça* ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> je me suis servi de mon powerbook toute la journée, pas de problème! donc ya pas de doute c'est la Ram!
> maintenant faut voir si je peux négocier avec surcouff pour avoir une barette Dane-elec à la plae, elles sont ux même prix... c'est dommage si j'avais su j'aurai acheté chez macway... mais j'étais pressé...
> Je paye le prix de mon impatience!


J'ai acheté aujourd'hui une barrette d'1 Go chez SURCOUF et le vendeur m'a conseillé la DANE ELEC car il y aurait des retours avec la CORSAIR.

Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus aujourd'hui car je n'ai pas un tournevis assez petit pour démonter mon PWB...


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté aujourd'hui une barrette d'1 Go chez SURCOUF et le vendeur m'a conseillé la DANE ELEC car il y aurait des retours avec la CORSAIR.
> 
> Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus aujourd'hui car je n'ai pas un tournevis assez petit pour démonter mon PWB...



la corsair, mais laquelle ?

Corsair Value SO-DIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1 Go PC4200 - VS1GSDS533D2 (garantie à vie par Corsair) ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> la corsair, mais laquelle ?
> 
> Corsair Value SO-DIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1 Go PC4200 - VS1GSDS533D2 (garantie à vie par Corsair) ?


Oui, ça doit être celle là


----------



## volabelle (28 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> mais tu as *relus ça* ?



oui j'ai relus mais le problème est un peu différent, là il n'y a aucun problème avec l'airport ou le trackpad, mon écran se fige complètement c'est tout sinon tout est ok. De plus j'ai fais toutes les mises à jours (celle d'airport comprise).  

En fait c'est pas compliqué: la Ram est pas compatible et puis c'est tout! 
le powerbook est une machine superbe mais extrêment difficile!


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

Volabelle, tu peux me confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de la barette que j'ai cité precedement ?


----------



## volabelle (28 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Volabelle, tu peux me confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de la barette que j'ai cité precedement ?



je te confirme! c'est celle-ci!


----------



## volabelle (28 Novembre 2005)

au fait,
au passage, 
la barrette de 1go vaut il mieux la mettre sur le slot du fond ou sur celui du dessus? ça change quelque chose où pas?


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> au fait,
> au passage,
> la barrette de 1go vaut il mieux la mettre sur le slot du fond ou sur celui du dessus? ça change quelque chose où pas?



rhaaaaa j'en sais rien, mais j'allais la commander.... :mouais: 

Bon bah j'ai plus qu'a chercher une autre barrette...


----------



## Sky My Wife (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est vraiment une super machine.

Silencieuse et rapide. Je pense que je ne vais "presque pas" regretter mon titanium 15''...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2005)

Sympa le fond d'écran:love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> que le moins malchanceux Gagne ! YEAH  lol





GAGNÉ !


----------



## Thanidran (29 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> GAGNÉ !



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON §§§§§

Bon je vais m'en remettre mais quand meme :hein:  

Bon, sinon mon PB est a quelques Km de chez moi donc j'espere une livraison d'ici vendredi, sinon c'est qu'ils le promenent beaucoup... pour rien


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2005)

J'espere que tu seras satisfait


----------



## AroundTheWorld (29 Novembre 2005)

Je recois mon powerbook demain et j'ai une corsair de 1gB  qui l'attend + 512 d'origine, je vais donc voir si ca decoone, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2005)

Powerbook expédié avant le 9 décembre (<-- bobo au compte bancaire)

Il y a une petite barette d'un giga-octet qui l'attend au coin de la rue.
C'est de la Samsung, je vous dirai quoi !


----------



## AroundTheWorld (29 Novembre 2005)

Ok voici le probleme avec les Corsair, j'ai repris la reponse sur un autre forum , on verra bien demain pour moi.

D'après un forum que j'avais lu, Corsair répondait à un utilisateur qui se demandait qu'elle est la différence entre les Value Select et System Select :
- Les System Select fonctionnent en complément de la ram d'origine et sont conforme au standard jedec, tandis que les Value Select fonctionne bien à condition d'êtres seules et ne sont pas conforme au standard jedec. Le Jedec c'est une norme au fait  

Ton problème vient peut-être de là si tu couple ta corsair value avec ta ram d'origine. Essaie de la mettre seule voire si ça plante toujours.


----------



## Thanidran (29 Novembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Ok voici le probleme avec les Corsair, j'ai repris la reponse sur un autre forum , on verra bien demain pour moi.
> 
> D'après un forum que j'avais lu, Corsair répondait à un utilisateur qui se demandait qu'elle est la différence entre les Value Select et System Select :
> - Les System Select fonctionnent en complément de la ram d'origine et sont conforme au standard jedec, tandis que les Value Select fonctionne bien à condition d'êtres seules et ne sont pas conforme au standard jedec. Le Jedec c'est une norme au fait
> ...



c'est bon a savoir ça !

j'aurai su ça plus tot, j'aurai commander 2x corsairs


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon a savoir ça !
> 
> j'aurai su ça plus tot, j'aurai commander 2x corsairs


... et quid de la barrette de 512Mo Apple par défaut dans ce cas?


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... et quid de la barrette de 512Mo Apple par défaut dans ce cas?




Pour le moment cela me semble bien suffisant. Ce que je fais ? Du réencodage vidéo, du graphisme orienté web et du balisage pour le même média. Un peu de php. Pas trop eu le temps d'utiliser les jeux mais le peu que j'ai essayé c'est le jour et la nuit avec le powerbook précédent (particulièrement mal doté en carte vidéo).


Si tu as des questions précises je peux essayer d'y répondre.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (29 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon a savoir ça !
> 
> j'aurai su ça plus tot, j'aurai commander 2x corsairs




patience les loupios, demain la réponse pour confirmer les problèmes actuels des ValueSelect Corsair  avec celle d' Apple

Bonne Nuit!!.


----------



## bugman (29 Novembre 2005)

@ AroundTheWorld :

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sent que cette nuit va etre longue ! :sleep::mouais:(combo)
(veinard)


----------



## NéophyteMac (30 Novembre 2005)

Dites, 2h10 avec airport allumé, écran au niveau moyen et clavier allumé, c'est bien ou pas pour un nouveau powerbook?


----------



## Thanidran (30 Novembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> @ AroundTheWorld :
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sent que cette nuit va etre longue ! :sleep::mouais:(combo)
> (veinard)



c'est pour ça que je revu Bowling For Columbine et que j'ai vite fermé les yeux et... Le PB est a coté de chez moi ! Out For Del...

YEAH §§§§ entre temps il a été livré ! Bon j'vous dit ce qu'il en est tout a l'heure !
   :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Novembre 2005)

pareil chez moi, OUT FOR... tintintinnnnnnn!!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon il est arrivé, a vu d'esemble ca claque grave!!! il est tout beau... l'ecran ne me choque en rien, la resolution est au RDV, je dois tester un peu plus dans la journée... la barette pour le moment Corsair value de 1 gb et reconnu est  fonctionne sans freeze en ce moment, je ne suis pas sur que ma barette d'origine de 512 soit de la saumsung,j'attends encore pour tirer une conlcusion sur leur comptatiblées , je copie  mon HD externe sur le nouveau , 60 go deja copié sans freeze. je n'ai pas encore mis la batterie , j'attends d'être sure pour de la RAM car je veux faire un bon calibrage.. Le disque en 7200 chez moi est un hitachi, super silencieux je trouve,des news plus tard...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon le freeze est arrive...j'ai même enlevé la barette pour tourner sur la 1 gb Corsair, j'ai eu un freeze direct, je repart chez Surcouf maintenant, donc soit elle est pas bonne ou alorspas compatible avec ce dernier powerbook, je pense plutot a la derniere version ayant lu d'autres forums , la corsair value VS1GSDS533D2 bloque.


----------



## volabelle (30 Novembre 2005)

bon moi cà y est j'ai échanger ma barrette corsair contre une dane elec.

ce qui est bizarre c'est que au début il n'a pas reconnu directe la barrette? j'ai du le réteindre et le rallumer?!? Même s'il me semblait qu'au démarrage juste après avoir mis la barrette cela allait plus vite...
Mais bon après un deuxième démarrage tout est rentré dans l'ordre, il m'indique bien 1,5go et la réactivité est présente!!! 
 J'attend quand même... Pour la corsair le premier freeze n'ai apparu que le troisième jour (après ça n'arrêtait plus ) Donc wait end see mais bon je suis confiant, macway la vend (ils ne vendent pas la corsair) et eux ils s'y connaissent donc je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis! ! ! !


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Novembre 2005)

Echange fait avec du dan elec aussi ... tout roule pour le moment depuis 2/3 h, je continue de tester


----------



## Thanidran (1 Décembre 2005)

un rapide petit bilan (je suis encore tout fou de toute cette nouveauté alors j'dirai n'importe quoi lol) :

1/ WHOUA !!!! pour UNE fois, j'ai pour le moment AUCUN probleme (et en general, c'est quand on dit ça que...). Pas de pixels morts, batterie qui a l'air correcte, pas de drole de bruits du SD, livraison TNT au poil, et livraison total en 6 jours (de la reception du virement a la livraison) et puis c'est une sacrée becane !

2/ pour l'ecran, effectivement, en regardant de tres pres, on peut vaguement distinguer le probleme des lignes... Mais franchement, c'est loin d'etre flagrant... Par contre, il faut vraiment que je le calibre correctement, parceque par defaut, les couleurs, euh... bah c'est pas ça du tout lol

3/ vous allez rire, mais en commandant la ram sur macway, je me suis planté... j'ai pris la "noname" a 99¤ au lieu de la dane elec... Commandée le 29 a 12h20, reçu hier (donc le 30) a 10h lol si c'est pas du megaspeed ! Donc ram installée avec un mal de chien pour ouvrir le clapet ! Il y a de la pate anti retour sur les vis et ça se sent  Et donc, ram reconnu immediatement, pas de freeze depuis, donc je surveille 

4/ le detail qui tue... Avant de demarrer le 1er lancement de la bete, je me dit, je vais brancher la freebox via ethernet dessus, au cas ou... la bete demarre, me pose quelques question, valide sur internet (whoua.... j'ai rien eu a faire lol) et je cliques sur les mises a jours, et HOP tout est fait... impressionné je suis !

5/ la machine chauffe malgré tout pas mal, ça reste supportable sur les genoux, mais c'est limite (quoi qu'avec ce temps, ça va pouvoir degivrer le pare-brise lol), et finalement, c'est dommage que la principale ouïe de refroidissement se trouve au niveau de la charniere, parcequ'en fait, quand on se pose le PB sur les genoux dans le lit par exemple, forcement, ça bouche a ce niveau là...

6/ SILENCIEUX §§§§ c'est la premiere chose qui m'est venu a l'esprit apres avoir demarré la machine... Dans le doute, j'ai eteinds mon desktop histoire de voir ça, et effectivement, c'est Hyper silencieux (bon forcement, je passe d'une turbine a un silencieux lol). le SuperDrive fait un petit bruit au debut, comme pour dire "Yeah, je suis là !" puis plus rien... En lecture, pas grand bruit non plus, c'est meme impressionnant dans la lecture DVD. Pour lire un dvd de donnée, (genre une install, ...) c'est un peu plus bruyant, et je dirai que ça ressemble a un bruit d'imprimante, c'est assez marrant lol
Et meme avec un truc lourd lancé dessus, on n'entend vraiment rien... sauf si on est dans une piece d'isolement, mais ça... 

7/ J'ai aussi cru entendre un legé "clac" au niveau gauche du portable, genre 2 fois en 10h, mais vu que je n'arrive vraiment pas a me faire au son du PB, je ne saurai pas dire si c'est un son de macos (genre j'ai fait une action) ou alors un vrai bruit metallique (le metal qui bouge, comme l'avait evoqué quelqu'un avant), parceque ça ressemble lol.

8/ Le son... Alors là, par contre, j'ai été relativement deçu du resultat... Je ne m'attendais pas a une merveille, mais effectivement, ça sonne... mal :| bon forcement, en meme temps sur mon pc, j'ai un kit Altec Lansing 621, ce qui fait qu'en general, je trouve, a force, toujours le son bidon partout, mais là quand meme... Ca manque cruellement de basses ! Le reste est a peu pres correct, mais les basses... Pfiouuu... Du coup ça fait un son vraiment creux, sans vie... et qui vient du fond d'une boite de conserve... Enfin c'est bizarre et ça me deçois, surtout si ils ont enlevé le woofer qui etait present avant... Booh !

9/ l'alu... Alors ça fait debat depuis leur sortie, mais je trouve que l'alu est quand meme un materiau vraiment cool ! Ses variations de temperatures sont vraiment agreable (meme quand la machien chauffe, ça n'est pas un grille pain... Quoi que... lol) et on prend plaisir a passer sa main sur la coque, rien que pour... je deviens fou 

10/ MacOs... Donc forcement là, en temps que switcher, c'est le grand saut... Et bien, pas de probleme, tout est super intuitif, et je me rends compte que j'ai digeré inconsciemment mes lectures pre-switch (notamment sur ce forum) et que ça me parait tres simple de passer de windows a MacOs  Je ne le trouve pas lent, et au contraire, tres reactif, contrairement a plusieurs commentaires qui m'avait inquieté a ce sujet ! une reussite, bien que pour le moment, je n'ai pas tripoté grand chose lol je bidouille 

11/ la mise en veille... Là comme l'avait indiqué quelqu'un, pareil, lorsque la batterie est vide, j'ai un avertissement, mais pas de mise en veille automatique, extinction de la machine directe... Surement un reglage dans les parametres, mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu ça... je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois 

12/ la carte graphique... Apres verification avec Aticcelerator II, il s'agit bel et bien de la meme carte que precedement, et fonctionne en 440/220 (si mes souvenirs sont bon). Peut etre juste la gestion d'energie qui a été revu, et encore... J'ai testé le bi-Ecran, et c'est franchement la classe, bien que j'ai eu du mal au debut a m'y faire. Au passage, la sortie du PB est bien meilleur que celle de ma R7200 de l'epoque, et parait beaucoup plus clean ! D'ailleurs sur ce point, j'ai bien du mal a repasser sous mon 19" CRT quand je viens du PB... La resolution est vraiment parfaite sur le PB, c'est un vrai plaisir de bosser dessus ! j'adore !

Voilà lol

Je completerai au besoin un peu plus tard en fonction de mes remarques, mais je crois avoir fait le tour pour le moment au niveau de la machine...

Les accessoires :

1/ le Slip... Je suis mitigé, c'est doux, sympa, mais la finition est un peu ollé ollé (mais c'est surement du a la matiere elle meme) sur les coupes. Puis en tapis de souris, c'est quand meme pas la panade 

2/ LaRobe (en vert fluo s'il vous plait ) de Be.ez... Alors là, j'ai été super surpris par le produit... Au premier contact, la matiere n'apparait pas des plus douce, enfin c'est tres different du neoprene, mais niveau protection, je suis rassuré en cas de chute (bon peut etre pas de 5m, mais d'une hauteur "normale" ça doit largement suffire). En fait la matiere est effet memoire, c'est a dire qu'elle s'ecrase et va reprendre sa place progressivement, et je dois dire que ça fait sacrement bien son boulot, c'est impressionnant... c'est assez epais, genre 5/6mm, et donc ça s'ecrase progressivement en amortissement donc plutot bien le choc ! Je vous la conseille vivement, bien qu'il est vrai, je n'ai pas essayé les tucano, ou les crampler, mais en tout cas, là je m'attendais a un truc moyen, mais je suis epaté par l'efficacité du produit !

Il me semble que c'est tout (pour le moment) donc voilà 

ps : l'autonomie de ma batterie est de 4571 mAh il me semble, mais je me demande si coconuts marche bien... là mon mac a déjà 1 mois, et la batterie a une capacité approximative car il ne peut pas savoir... (bien que j'ai fait l'etalonnage...) Ah !  je suis repassé a une capacité de 4634 mAh pour une capacité totale de 4700 lol Ah lalalala


----------



## Thanidran (1 Décembre 2005)

iGuimbo a dit:
			
		

> je m'aperçois que la température du processeur graphique oscille entre  80°C et 100°C et a certain moment ce dernier reste à 100°C pendant plusieurs seconde



meme temperature


----------



## Thanidran (1 Décembre 2005)

WHAOUUUU... Le PowerBook est super dangereux lol En touchant avec un doigt humide la coque du PB, et avec l'autre main un objet metallique, dans mon cas, c'est mon radiateur, BAM, super decharge lol J'ai l'impression que la mise a la masse met BEAUCOUP de courant a la masse  et ce n'est pas une petite chataigne je trouve... (bon c'est pas un arc electrique, mais c'est assez marqué quand meme !)


----------



## Hiep (1 Décembre 2005)

Je deviens plus courageux avec tout ce qui est noté d'ici. Enfin, ce n'est pas que moi ayant le problème du ram. J'ai bien achté un 1Go Corsair il y a 2js et d'un coup, mon cher PB devient instable comme une fille. ca plante et il me faut redémarrer avec la force sur le seul bouton qui marche. Comme tout le mode, il est de plus en plus fréquenté, 2h, 1h, 30" pour un frezze. 15" est la limite de la souffrance et je l'ai bien changé pour une autre marque, Générique en priant que des frezzes m'abandonnent.

Il est 23h45 et une seule fois de frezze. Bien que la nuit ne soit pas encore terminé et jusqu'à maintenant, ca marche normalement, je suis toujours sous la peur et je n'arrive pas à dormir. Ca sera la nuite blanche de merveille ou de merde, je vous dirai plus tard.

J'ai bien inséré le 1Go en bas et l'initial 512 en haut en croyant que le 1Go est plus solide que l'autre. Ca donnera des impacts positifs, j'estime .


----------



## AroundTheWorld (2 Décembre 2005)

Hiep a dit:
			
		

> Je deviens plus courageux avec tout ce qui est noté d'ici. Enfin, ce n'est pas que moi ayant le problème du ram. J'ai bien achté un 1Go Corsair il y a 2js et d'un coup, mon cher PB devient instable comme une fille. ca plante et il me faut redémarrer avec la force sur le seul bouton qui marche. Comme tout le mode, il est de plus en plus fréquenté, 2h, 1h, 30" pour un frezze. 15" est la limite de la souffrance et je l'ai bien changé pour une autre marque, Générique en priant que des frezzes m'abandonnent.
> 
> Il est 23h45 et une seule fois de frezze. Bien que la nuit ne soit pas encore terminé et jusqu'à maintenant, ca marche normalement, je suis joujours sous la peur et je n'arrive pas à dormir. Ca sera la nuite blanche de merveille ou de merde, je vous dirai plus tard.
> 
> J'ai bien inséré le 1Go en bas et l'initial 512 en haut en croyant que le 1Go est plus solide que l'autre. Ca donnera des impacts positifs, j'estime .




La corsair etait incomptaible pour moi, je l'ai change contre de la Dam Elec  ref S2D533.06428 (globe trot),je te conseill de changer ta barette


----------



## Hiep (2 Décembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> La corsair etait incomptaible pour moi, je l'ai change contre de la Dam Elec ref S2D533.06428 (globe trot),je te conseill de changer ta barette


 
J'ai bien changé ma barette pour une autre marque (Générique) et ca m'arrive exactement le même problème. Ca saute encore 1 fois à partir du moment de mon premier post . Mon ami m'a conseillé de retirer le 512 et de tester avec le rest. Je suis là en attendant que tout va bien pour assurer que c'est le problème de compatibilité.

Pour terminer, je vous informe que ca donne des étranges, mon itune hurle comme un fou et je dois l'éteindre. Ca arrive exactement la même chose avec les autres logiciels de média comme VLC, Quicktime player. C'est chaud :hein:.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Décembre 2005)

_La RAM Apple, y'a qu'ça d'vrai..._


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi la DANE ELEC passe sans problème, j'ai de la KIngston et de la Dane Elec


----------



## AuGie (3 Décembre 2005)

Je me permet de vous demander pourquoi vous ne commandez pas votre RAM chez Crucial ??

C'est Ultra rapide, pas cher, compatible... bref que du bonheur, j'ai toujours acheté ma RAM par ce site et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme 

Voila le lien si ca peut interesser : http://www.crucial.com/eu/pvtcontent/international.asp?country=FRANCE


----------



## Muzette (3 Décembre 2005)

Corsair Value SO-DIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1 Go PC4200 - VS1GSDS533D2
Pour signaler que j'ai aussi des problème de freeze et de crash avec cette barrette de ram.
Et toujours pas de solution a part je pense un retour sav !


----------



## Tox (3 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement, après diverses expériences, Crucial par correspondance ou Kingston en achat au magasin.


----------



## Thanidran (7 Décembre 2005)

bon apres une semaine d'utilisation assez intensive, aucun probleme avec la ram sans nom de MacWay (qui est finalement de marque (mais j'ai oublié de noté le nom) et qui est finallement elle aussi garantie a vie). Et ce PB... WHAOUUUUUUU je l'aime 

bon, sinon, j'ai fait un petit test batterie, pour voir un peu ce que ça donnait... D'apres les usages batterie effectués par apple pour vanter leur autonomie, il y a notamment le test de lecture DVD, qui doit tenir 2h15 avec ecran poussé a fond, mais sans autre chose (airport eteint, ...) et je pense, le son a fond... verdict : 2h20 avant la mise en veille, ce qui est annoncé est donc correct, mais pour les autres usages, c'est plus dur a mettre en oeuvre, notament l'utilisation sans fil, ou l'utilisation super-econome, dont les protocoles ne sont pas des plus clairs... Enfin, Coconuts n'arrete pas de changer d'avis sur ma batterie... Elle passe facilement d'une charge maximale de 4700 mAh à 4400 puis 4600... enfin rien de bien fiable finalement, c'est dommage


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est clair que Airport bouffe pas mal de batterie et bluetooth premiere version aussi


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (8 Décembre 2005)

A mon tour de faire mes premiers retours sur mon AluB 15" nouvelle génération  

J'ai mis un poste dessus, donc je rappelle juste que je sors de 5 échanges sur un AluB (génération juste avant) pour cause de pixels morts et tâches sur l'écrans sur 6 modèles de suite  
Après remboursement de la machine, et quelques semaines plus tard, nouvel AluB 15" avec le nouvel écran.
Là, problème de Superdrive qui recrachait pratiquement tous les disques insérés (quels qu'ils soient) après des bruits effrayants (genre je fracasse ma lentille sur ton disque)  
SAV ... Superdrive changé ... ouf, tout va bien  

Donc, des problèmes, mais la machine est maintenant stabilisée.


1/ Ecran
Je n'ai pas détecté de pixel mort (sur celui-ci), ni de problème de "ligne". Ni ce "halo" en bas de l'écran. De toute manière, j'arrête de me focaliser sur les éventuels problèmes, en me disant que sinon j'en trouverais forcément  
J'ai eu 2 Titanium 15", un AluB 17" (première génération), et j'ai toujours un iBook 12".
Par comparaison je trouve ce nouvel écran excellent :
- en résolution on a à la fois l'espace de travail de l'ancien 17" (ce qui m'est nécessaire pour certaines applis) tout en n'ayant pas l'encombrement qui va avec
- je trouve le contraste et la luminosité de très bons niveaux, avec un bon équilibre entre les différents usages (lecture DVD, vidéo, photo, bureautique)

2/ Puissance
Pour avoir travaillé sur pas mal de configs (G3, AluB G4, G4 bipro 1.42, iMac G5, etc.), je suis satisfait par le nouvel AluB 1.67 G4, même avec ses 512 Mo de RAM.
Mes usages sont : 1/3 bureautique, 1/3 vidéo (capture, montage, authoring DVD), 1/3 musique (compo). 
Globalement, je trouve un réel sentiment de "fluidité" (donc de puissance). Sauf dans quelques cas précis (encodages & certains filtres vidéo, vidéo HD).
Cette "fluidité" dépend pour moi beaucoup du logiciel utilisé : si l'on reste sur iLife, la fluidité est au rendez-vous, mais lorsque l'on passe à du Pro (Final Cut Pro, DVD Studio Pro, Photoshop CS), là on commence à voir les limitations de la machine.
Mais en fait je n'utilise pratiquement plus la gamme "Pro", car iLife et d'autres logiciels très optimisés (type Reason pour la musique) sont aujourd'hui suffisamment riches fonctionnellement. C'était d'ailleurs mon pari : pas d'obligation d'aller sur du G5 ou d'attendre le switch, si je n'ai pas un besoin fort des applis "gourmandes" (ou non optimisées).
Je trouve donc le compromis puissance / portabilité excellent, et en plus bien meilleur qu'il y a 2 ans, même si les soft sont autant à l'origine de ce constat que la machine elle-même (quoique sur Tiger, la différence avec mon ancien AluB 17" 1.33 GHz est flagrante).
Toujours par comparaison, je ne trouve pas l'iMac G5 (1.8 GHz, gamme précédente) si "au-dessus" que ça. Oui, les tâches de puissance pure (encodage H264 par exemple) seront plus rapidement effectuées, mais l'impression de fluidité reste globalement inchangé sur les applications gourmandes. Par contre, quand on passe à un PowerMac Bi-G5 ... évidemment, c'est un autre monde (encore une fois, que l'on découvre surtout avec les applications "pros" ou quelques cas précis type trailers H264 HD).
J'ai aussi eu entre les mains un iBook G4 1.33 GHz, 512 Mo de RAM aussi, et je trouve par contre que parfois (sur iLife), la "fluidité" manque par rapport à ce nouvel AluB.
Enfin, je ne souffre pour le moment pas de n'avoir "que" 512 Mo de RAM.

3/ Son
Je suis assez pointilleux sur cet aspect.
La qualité des HP est bonne pour leur taille. Oui, cela manque de basse, et de puissance, mais par contre le son est assez "fidèle" et "précis", contrairement à l'iBook, mais aussi à l'iMac. Le positionnement stéréo est par contre assez délicat : la spatialisation est très bonne, mais il faut être bien en face pour en profiter (sinon il y a dans certains cas des effets non désirés).
Ce qui me séduit, et m'a toujours séduit sur les PowerBooks, c'est la qualité des sorties analogiques, sur casque comme sur HP / amplis externes. On est au niveau des très bonnes cartes son, et lorsque l'on fait pas mal de musique, en particulier au casque, c'est du vrai bonheur.
Pour parler du son, il faut aussi parler du silence.
C'est le point qui me bluffe le plus sur cette machine : le ventilo se déclenche moins souvent, et lorsqu'il le fait, il est bien plus silencieux qu'auparavant sur mon 17". Le disque dur est extrêmement silencieux (j'ai confondu son bruit avec l'ancien problème de son des Alu 17" - on entendait sur les HP intégrés des parasites en fonction de ce qui s'affichait sur l'écran -). Le SDrive est lui aussi assez silencieux, mais il est vrai qu'avec les disques non parfaits (la majorité des DVD Vidéo du commerce par exemple), on entend un bruit régulier de rotation. Rien de gênant toutefois.
Pas de problème de surchauffe particulier de mon côté, mais c'est vrai qu'après le Titanium tout paraît froid.

4/ Autonomie
Pas de problème de batterie de mon côté.
L'autonomie proprement dite est bonne. Evidemment, si l'on regarde des DVD ou que l'on fait de la vidéo, elle va chuter très rapidement. Mais un point très appréciable et qu'en cas de besoin, on en a toujours "un peu" sous la pédale (il suffit de réduire la luminosité de l'écran ou le rétro-éclairage clavier, etc.).
C'est un point que je trouve particulièrement bon : contrairement à de nombreuses machines (PC mais aussi Mac), on peut "gérer" son autonomie plus que la subir.
D'ailleurs, je parlais de la luminosité et du rétro-éclairage du clavier : le système de capteur est maintenant parfaitement au point, ce qui fait que l'on peut à la fois "faire confiance à l'automatisation", mais aussi la débrayer en cas de besoin.


Conclusion
Perso, j'adore cette machine, même si j'ai eu des problèmes matériels avec au départ.
Evidemment, tout dépendra de ce que l'on fait avec, mais si l'on cherche à faire "un peu de tout avec qualité", et si l'on cherche une machine portable, elle me paraît le compromis idéal, qui n'a pas trop souffert de l'absence de G5 ou d'Intel.
Bref, une belle machine qui a été "optimisée avec le temps". On verra maintenant si elle tient le choc des évolutions soft, mais là c'est le problème avec toute machine.

Remarque sur les problèmes électriques ("choc" avec le radiateur)
Comme le portable n'a pas de masse (l'adaptateur n'en fournit pas), oui, on peut se prendre des chataîgnes, surtout avec une coque en métal.
Si on veut l'éviter, il faut alors périodiquement mettre la coque "à la masse".
Mais là, c'est de la bidouille ...


----------



## macarel (9 Décembre 2005)

Pour la petite histoiré.
Jeudi 8 décembre, début de la réunion 8.15h, allumage PB 8.30h, Luminosité à1 (juste assez pour lire), airport et bluetooth débranché, unique logiciel utilisé myNote. Prise de notes jusqu'a 12.15h. Reprise des travaux à 14.30h. Prise de notes , extinction automatique du PB 18.15. Fin de la réunion 18.30h.
Donc, en gros il me manquait que 15 minutes sur une journée de réunion "normale"
Un HP à coté (branché sur secteur): comment tu fait sans branchement électrique?
Réponse:sais pas, pour le moment ça tourne, on va voir ........
Moralité, malgré mes craintes en lisant tout un tas de commentaires sur la batterie, pour le moment je suis plutôt content 
   
Ah oui, oublié aussi: "Meilleure autonomie de batterie"


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Décembre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté aujourd'hui une barrette d'1 Go chez SURCOUF et le vendeur m'a conseillé la DANE ELEC car il y aurait des retours avec la CORSAIR.
> 
> Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus aujourd'hui car je n'ai pas un tournevis assez petit pour démonter mon PWB...


Cela fait maintenant une dizaine de jours que j'ai monté la DANE ELEC et aucun soucis à signaler.


----------



## Virpeen (9 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi, je n'attends plus que l'accord de la banque pour commander mon PowerBook ! 

Et sans attendre les nouveaux, na ! :rateau:


----------



## Thanidran (9 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je n'attends plus que l'accord de la banque pour commander mon PowerBook !
> 
> Et sans attendre les nouveaux, na ! :rateau:




eh beh, finalement, tout le monde s'y jette sur ces nouveaux powerbook 
tu verras, tu en seras tres fier 

Sinon pour les problèmes d'alimentation USB, je peux vous dire d'où ça vient (je viens d'y repenser ). Dans cette derniere revision de la carte mere, le controleur USB alimente, contrairement aux anciennes, le clavier (et donc le retro eclairage) et le module Bluetooth en sus des ports eux meme, ce qui expliquerait la disparition de la puissance necessaire pour faire tourner un disque externe... Maintenant, il serait bon de savoir, si, retroeclairage et bluetooth desativés on reccupere ce manque, ou non...

Voilà un petit comparatif des deux architectures... (c'est un peu compressé mais je ne voulais pas trop surcharger la page )







ps : on peut remarquer au passage l'usage d'un UNIQUE bus IDE pour le disque dur et le super drive, ce qui est aussi assez dommage... (bien que personne ne se soit plein pour le moment de ce changement ) bien qu'en autonomie, ça evite d'avoir deux controleurs actifs


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> eh beh, finalement, tout le monde s'y jette sur ces nouveaux powerbook
> tu verras, tu en seras tres fier
> 
> Sinon pour les problèmes d'alimentation USB, je peux vous dire d'où ça vient (je viens d'y repenser ). Dans cette derniere revision de la carte mere, le controleur USB alimente, contrairement aux anciennes, le clavier (et donc le retro eclairage) et le module Bluetooth en sus des ports eux meme, ce qui expliquerait la disparition de la puissance necessaire pour faire tourner un disque externe... Maintenant, il serait bon de savoir, si, retroeclairage et bluetooth desativés on reccupere ce manque, ou non...
> ...



J'avais le même soucis avec le PWB 15' 1Ghz de mon voisin... Je pense que c'est un défaut ancien qui n'a jamais été corrigé... 

Si tu as le même schéma pour l'IBOOK 12' 1,2 Ghz, cela nous permettra peut-être de comparer. 

En tous cas, merci pour tes explications


----------



## cl97 (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai acheté de la Corsair sur LDLC et je n'ai pas eu de problèmes avec... C'est dur de faire des généralités à ce niveau hélas. Les références :Corsair Value SO-DIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1 Go PC4200 - VS1GSDS533D2 (garantie à vie par Corsair)


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai posé la question sur plusieurs forums mais personne n' a des réponse:

Sur mon IBook 12" j'avais installé iscroll2, qui permettais entre autres de faire un clic droit en posant deux doigts sur le track pad et en cliquant avec le bouton, c'etait génial :love::love::love:
Maintenant, avec tiger et le système de défillement Apple, ça marche plus du tout... Quelqu'un a un truc, en sachant que sidescroll ne me convient pas du tout???


----------



## AroundTheWorld (9 Décembre 2005)

Alors peux etre une mauvaise serie sur les corsair, depuis mon echange corsair/ Dan lec (maintenant 1 semaine) aucun problem fini les Kernel... je conseille donc quand même le dan lec en ce moment precis, je n'ai entendu aucun retour contrairent a corsair.

@+


----------



## Cinquante (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pris de la Dan lec (1go) pour mon powerbook 12'' de fevrier et ça marche niquel.
Je l'ai pris sur macway, c'est un peu plus cher mais j'ai eu aucun problème.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Décembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posé la question sur plusieurs forums mais personne n' a des réponse:
> 
> Sur mon IBook 12" j'avais installé iscroll2, qui permettais entre autres de faire un clic droit en posant deux doigts sur le track pad et en cliquant avec le bouton, c'etait génial :love::love::love:
> Maintenant, avec tiger et le système de défillement Apple, ça marche plus du tout... Quelqu'un a un truc, en sachant que sidescroll ne me convient pas du tout???



je n'ai peut etre pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais sous les derniers powerbook, il n'y a aucun softs a installer pour profiter du scroll a deux doigts, il faut juste l'activer (bien qu'en theorie c'est activé par defaut) dans les preferences systeme > clavier et souris > onglet trackpad > cocher "autoriser defilement a deux doigts" voir "autoriser le defilement horizontale" et c'est ok  (si j'ai bien saisi ta question...)


----------



## volabelle (9 Décembre 2005)

j'avais aussi échangé une corsair contre une dane-elec et depuis tout va bien!!! donc je conseille aussi la Dane elec!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> eh beh, finalement, tout le monde s'y jette sur ces nouveaux powerbook
> tu verras, tu en seras tres fier


Heu... plutôt fière... :rose:  :love:


----------



## Thanidran (9 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu... plutôt fière... :rose:  :love:



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :rose::rose::rose::rose: milles excuses Melle :rose::rose::rose::rose:

je te fais un petit bisou pour me faire pardonner :rose::rose::rose::rose:

Mais ça ne change rien, ça reste une machine merveilleuse, et tu en seras fière


----------



## vincmyl (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui la Dane Elec marche plutot bien moi j'ai pas de pb


----------



## tinibook (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!

Bon, ben comme indiqué je n'y ai pas échappé:
La batterie aura tenu exactement 15 cycles et pas un de plus!! 

Cela faisait déjà 3 ou 4 jours que cela couvait gentiement car, après 30 à 40 minutes d'utilisation cela plantait sauvagement (genre je retire la fiche quand la batterie est enlevée) avec comme conséquence de plonger mon PowerBook dans les années 70 (pas groovy baby, pas groovy du tout...))

Bon, ne paniquons pas: Y'a ze Apple Care!! :love:

Coup de fil et là je reste perplexe. J'expose le problème et le gars me dit que _c'est normal_ et il va m'en envoyer une nouvelle. Chouette! Merci beaucoup monsieur.

Attendez, c'est pas fini...

Le gars me demande le numéro de ma carte de crédit, mais bon moi ("rebelle" que je suis) je n'en ai pas de carte Master "Apple" Card. 

Apple Care: "Je suis désolé, monsieur, mais je ne peux pas vous l'envoyer car il me faut ce numéro pour lancer la procédure". 
Moi: ???
Apple Care: "Il me faut ce numéro pour nous assurer que vous nous faites bien parvenir la batterie défectueuse".
Moi: "Y'a pas de blèmes, vous m'envoyer la nouvelle et je vous renvoie celle qui est naze."
Apple Care: "Il me faut ce numéro pour nous assurer que vous ne garderez pas la batterie défecteuse".
Moi: "Hein??? Mais pourquoi voulez-vous que je garde cette batterie de merde qui ne me sert à rien d'autre!!!" 
Apple Care: "Je suis désolé, monsieur, mais c'est la procédure...etc"

Bon, je vais pas faire toute la discussion sinon elle va être sérieusement éditer par les modos.

Du coup, je me rends vers un agent autorisé par Apple pour faire l'échange de batterie et là le gars me dit qu'il faut que lui laisse mon PowerBook _une semaine_ (sic!)

Pour un échange de batterie ça me paraît un peu long, non?

Evidemment, c'est pas possible. Je ne peux pas vous le laisser une semaine; moi j'en ai besoin "tous les jours". 

Le technicien: "Ah, ben ça monsieur; c'est la politique d'Apple. Nous on est une entreprise indépendante; donc si vous n'êtes pas content téléphonez-les!"

Et là je vous assure qu'il vous faut avoir bien suivi l'enseignement de Maître Yoda pour ne pas succomber du côté obscure de la force.

Grand celui qui ne s'énerve pas pour histoire de batterie...

Bref! Je m'arrange pour obtenir un numéro de carte de crédit et je rappelle l'Apple Care. Et là, heureusement, ça marche...

Plus qu'à attendre la nouvelle batterie. Patience jeune padawan!!


----------



## Thanidran (11 Décembre 2005)

Sacré tini  heureusement que ton enseignement Jedï t'a guidé du bon coté de la Force 

Bon bah je croise les doigts pour la mienne... je suis habituellement trop poisseux et là tout va un peu trop bien lol tiens d'ailleurs j'ai utilisé le superdrive, et il grave et relis des CD-RW qui merde sur mon plextor 716A (pourtant une reference dans le genre)... Magique lol


----------



## tinibook (11 Décembre 2005)

Honte à moi! Avec tous ces détours je ne t'avais même pas féliciter pour ton magnifique PowerBook G4 15,2" HD  (c'est un peu comme le sabre laser d'un Jedi  )

J'espère sincèrement pour toi que la batterie et tip top nickel et qu'elle assurera de long cycles de charge et de décharge sans broncher.

Cependant, le technicien (même s'il était du genre bourru  ) m'a confirmé avoir traiter huit PowerBook 15,2" HD ces deux dernières semaines. 

Selon lui ce n'est pas un défaut de la batterie mais plutôt d'ordre hardware et c'est du cas par cas!!! :sleep:


----------



## Thanidran (11 Décembre 2005)

un probleme hardware ??? dans ce cas ça serait le PB qui serait en cause, alors ou est l'interet de faire un echange de batterie ? pour etre sûr ? c'est quand meme bizarre cette histoire... Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il vraiment appreciable de pouvoir "travailler" son autonomie en diminuant la luminosité et/ou le reglage du retro eclairage du clavier, ... C'est vraiment un plus !


----------



## tinibook (11 Décembre 2005)

Eh oui! En fait c'est ça qui m'inquiète le plus. 

Selon lui il y a trois schémas possibles (du moins jusqu'à maintenant):

A) C'est un simple problème de batterie (plus exactement du processeur de cette dernière) et dans ce cas l'échange standard résout le blème.

B) C'est un défaut qui touche l'unité d'entrée de courant sur le PowerBook dans ce cas il faut la remplacer.

C) C'est la faute de l'adaptateur et dans ce cas il faut le remplacer.

Il a vraiment insisté sur le fait que l'échange standard de batterie ne risquait pas de changer grand chose sur le long terme.

En gros, tu lui mets l'accu neuf et après un certain nombre de cycles tu as le même problème! 

Wait and see


----------



## Thanidran (11 Décembre 2005)

effectivement, ce n'est pas rassurant... ça veut donc qu'il faut minimum 2 batteries pour verifier que le probleme ne vienne pas de la batterie (dans l'idée ou on ne peut avoir deux batteries defectueuses a la suite, ce qui reste a prouver lol), et ensuite proceder a un echange d'adaptateur... (donc encore un echange au minimum) et enfin valider le defaut hardware... Ouch lol


----------



## NéophyteMac (11 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai peut etre pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais sous les derniers powerbook, il n'y a aucun softs a installer pour profiter du scroll a deux doigts, il faut juste l'activer (bien qu'en theorie c'est activé par defaut) dans les preferences systeme > clavier et souris > onglet trackpad > cocher "autoriser defilement a deux doigts" voir "autoriser le defilement horizontale" et c'est ok  (si j'ai bien saisi ta question...)



En fait, effectivement, le défillement à deux doigts fonctionne, mais mon problème c'est pou le clic droit, sans enfoncer le touche "ctrl", c'est à dire juste avec mon trackpad...


----------



## Thanidran (11 Décembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> En fait, effectivement, le défillement à deux doigts fonctionne, mais mon problème c'est pou le clic droit, sans enfoncer le touche "ctrl", c'est à dire juste avec mon trackpad...



j'ai decouvert hier (en meme temps ça fait moins de 10 jours j'ai la bete lol) qu'on peut acceder au click droit en maintenant juste appuyé le bouton du track pad 1sec... Il y a surement moyen avec des mod macos de reduire ce temps, mais je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question


----------



## tinibook (11 Décembre 2005)

Ah ça c'est intéressant mais chez moi ça marche pô!  
T'as configuré un truc spécial pour avoir cette fonction?

Merci


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Décembre 2005)

Moi non plus ça marche pas... suaf pour vider la corbeille.


----------



## Thanidran (12 Décembre 2005)

bah en fait ça ne marche pas par tout apparement... dans le finder ça n'a pas l'air de marcher du tout, alors que dans la plupart des applications, c'est bon... je sais pas trop, mais sinon je n'ai rien configurer de special


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> bah en fait ça ne marche pas par tout apparement... dans le finder ça n'a pas l'air de marcher du tout, alors que dans la plupart des applications, c'est bon... je sais pas trop, mais sinon je n'ai rien configurer de special


Dans le Dock ça marche toujours.


----------



## NéophyteMac (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon, mais personne ne sait comment remplacer iscroll donc? Quand j'essaie d'installer la version tiger, ça dit que un autre truc est installé...
J'aime pas appuyer sur le touche ctrl, en plus je suis gaucher, alors c'est pas pratique...


----------



## tinibook (13 Décembre 2005)

Il me semble qu'un des bons logiciels qui permettent le clic droit soit Side Track...mais bon j'ai vite pris l'habitude de CTRL-click (c'est Maître Yoda qui m'a tout enseigné  )

Je viens de remarquer que depuis que j'ai installé la nouvelle batterie je n'arrivais pas à éteindre la dent bleue?? Et il me semble que ce problème m'arrivait aussi avec l'ancienne  
Quand je vais dans la barre des menus où se trouve l'icone Bluetooth et que je click dessus je vois:
Bluetooth: activé
Désactiver Bluetooth

en grisé et donc non modifiable, c'est bizarre, non?

Avez-vous eu ce genre de "problème"?


----------



## Thanidran (13 Décembre 2005)

tu vois quoi en grisé exactement ?

la premiere ligne indique l'etat actuel du bluetooth, en grisé, alors que la seconde indique l'état qui peut etre etre choisis (non grisé).

Si les deux sont grisé, il se peut que tu ais un peripherique connecté qui empeche de le couper ? Sinon, une ou deux fois, j'ai eu l'icone du bluetooth grisé avec une tildé dessus, et l'ensemble n'etait pas utilisable, tout etant grisé la aussi...


----------



## tinibook (13 Décembre 2005)

En fait, c'est ça qui est bizarre les deux lignes sont grisées et dans les Préférences on ne peut rien changer non plus car la barre est aussi grisée! 

L'icone est bien le B non tildé...

Je n'ai aucun appareil connecté que se soit en BT ou non. Ma souris et mon clavier sont à environ une dizaine de km!  Je sais que BT est fortiche mais tout de même...lol


----------



## tinibook (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon c'est très bizarre tout ça (on pourrait peut-être faire un épisode X files dessus  ) mais aujourd'hui aucun "problème".


----------



## tinibook (19 Décembre 2005)

Alors là ça commence sérieusement à me chauffer!!

Après la batterie défectueuse c'est le transfo qui continue de faire des siennes...

Disons, que cela sentait déjà méchamment le roussi quand j'avais déjà constaté cela avec l'ancienne batterie mais comme elle était défectueuse ben je m'étais dit:
"Mon pauvre tini, t'as pas de bol mais bon c'est sûrement cette batterie qui fait disjoncter le transfo..."

Que nenni! 

Ce week-end j'ai constaté que le transfo s'éteignait quand le four de la cuisinière était en marche (plus précisément la fonction "gattinage" ).

(( Le premier qui me dit que cette fonction annonçait une montée en température du post je lui colle un coup de boule ! ))

D'autant plus que c'était une tarte aux pommes! Donc à priori pas d'incompatibilité hardware. Ouf!

Je sais que cette fonction pompe un max d'électrons mais quand même...

Ce PowerBook m'a l'air de faire pas mal de coups fourrés (et pas aux pommes  ) et cela commence à me gaver! (oui, oui j'aime bien les pommes mais quand même...)

D'autant plus que pendant ce temps le transfo de chtit Book lui ne bronche pas et continu tranquillement son travail... Le ver est dans la pomme?


----------



## NéophyteMac (19 Décembre 2005)

As tu essayé l'inverse, peut etre que tu peu faire cuire ta tarte aux pommes avec ton powerbook, et faire tes devoirs avec ton four D    ) Ca ne sera jamais pire de toute façon.


----------



## tinibook (23 Décembre 2005)

Ben tu penses pas si bien dire... Car vu la chaleur (oui, oui chaleur et pas dou Braaaazzzil  ) dégagée par le PowerBook il a de quoi (se) faire cuire un oeuf sans problèmes!!

Ce qui me gène pour le moment c'est que les cuisinières n'ont pas la possibilité d'inclure OS X, ça marche pô!!! L'affichage de la cuisinière m'indique:

Votre DVD est en cours de cuisson donc ne pourra pas être installé lol...

Encore un sale coupe de Billou!!


----------



## Aragorn (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voici donc des tests que j'ai réalisés avec ma nouvelle batterie :


> cycle 1 : environ 3h00
> cycle 2 : 2h45
> cycle 3 : 4h15
> cycle 4 : 3h35
> ...


 Je précise que Bluetooth et Airport sont désactivés. Je travaille avec la luminosité au minimum (entre 1 et 3 carrés).
Je fais essentiellement de la bureautique, de la navigation sur le oueb, j'utilise DW sous Classic, GC... Bref pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
*Comment faire pour atteindre les 5h30 annoncées ?* Sans doute faut-il le laisser éteint. :mouais: 

Autre bizarrerie : depuis les deux derniers cycles, la batterie se vide d'un coup lorsqu'elle arrive aux alentours des 15-20 % de charge... Je n'y comprends plus grand chose. 
Sur le dernier cycle, j'ai eu le message d'alerte et pof le PB s'est éteint...

Bref, c'est pas très cool... 

:king:


----------



## illya Milapine (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben moi j'ai fini par découvrir que ma batterie ne tenait rien (oui je sais je ne me suis pas encore habitué au concept de la portabilité, je reste pas mal sur mon bureau), m'enfin aprés avoir fait toutes les scéances de calibrage conseillé, avoir tenté un peu en freestyle sans alim', je me suis rendu compte que ma batterie tenait moins d'1hr...   Capacité de charge totale = 1400 mah au lieu des 4500 des premiers jours !!!

Appel rapidos à l'applecare (merci les 90jrs de service telephonique gratos), aprés m'avoir pris pour un neuneu pendant 10 minutes (faut dire que j'ai du sortir des explications un peu vaseuses, je suis un peu timide parfois  ) ils ont finis par me dire que j'étais dans le lot des batteries défectueuses et donc que j'avais le droit à un remplacement immédiat !!!! 

Coup de fil passé Samedi dans la matinée, TNT passé chez moi hier (mardi) !!! :rateau:  Y a pas à dire sont rapides chez APPLE !!! 

Mais le hic c'est que je suis pas chez mes parents de la semaine (saloperies d'études) donc je ne verrais que ce weekend si j'arrive à pousser ma nouvelle batterie dans ces derniers retranchements !!!

Je vous tiens au courant, mais j'me fait pas de bile, pour vous dire c'est le seul problème que j'ai jamais eu avec une machine apple.....

Enjoy !


----------



## Thanidran (5 Janvier 2006)

pour ma part, coconut (qui se base sur les infos system) m'a dans un premier temps affiché une capacité originale de 4700 mAh, et une capacité actuelle d'environ 4650 mAh, et ce, pendant, on va dire les 10 premiers cycles, mais, fait etrange, une asterisque qui m'indiquait que c'etait une estimation car il ne pouvait pas determiner la réelle capacité de la batterie... Puis, la capcité originale est passé a 4600 et tres rapidement 4500, je dirais sur une dizaine de cycle, affichant toujours le probleme d'estimation. Puis depuis une semaine (j'en suis au 37eme cycle (je me demande si il gere bien les cycles coconut d'ailleurs...)) la capacité originale est passé a 4400, avec une capacité réelle qui varie entre 4350 et 4380 mAh, mais cette fois sans avertissement d'une quelconque estimation... 

donc, la batterie a t'elle perdu  200 mAh en un mois d'utilisation, ou bien les X premiers cycles servent a sonder la batterie avant d'en avoir une vision correcte de sa capacité réelle ?

Sinon, a l'usage, je dois dire qu'elle fait assez bien son boulot, puisqu'en faible luminosité (1 à 3), wifi activé, surf intensif, dev php et deux trois autres trucs, j'ai 4 bonnes heures (plus que moins) devant moi avant qu'il ne se mette en veille !

Par contre, pour surfer, oublié tout de suite Firefox 1.5... il bouffe des ressources proc/ram pour rien, et ça fait chuter l'autonomie assez  dramatiquement, là ou Safari (que je n'aime decidement pas pour des details, genre pas d'avertissement de fermeture de fenetre contenant pleins d'onglets, et pas de plug-in genre tabmix sur firefox pour gerer les onglets, et sauver les sessions) n'utilise pas plus de ressources qu'il n'en faut, et reste super reactif. et sur des petits details comme ça, on gagne carrement en autonomie  un petit tour sur le moniteur fera rapidement apparaitre les gros  mangeurs de mAh !


----------



## volabelle (5 Janvier 2006)

et bien moic'est environ la même capacité et la même autonomie, donc je pense que tout est normale, au début j'étais à 4600ma et aujourd'hui, après 41 cycle j'en suis à 4385... donc tout baigne!


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
comme certains peuvent se rappeler, j'ai eu égalment droit à une batterie défectueuse. Cependant, depuis l'échange standard : c'est que du bonheur. En gros je peux travailler une demi journée (8h - 13 h en gros) sans avoir à recharger (pas de réglage spécial : de temps en temps je désactive AirPort quand j'y pense). Bien plus si je le sollicite pas trop. J'en suis à 36 cycles et rien à signaler.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> comme certains peuvent se rappeler, j'ai eu égalment droit à une batterie défectueuse. Cependant, depuis l'échange standard : c'est que du bonheur. En gros je peux travailler une demi journée (8h - 13 h en gros) sans avoir à recharger (pas de réglage spécial : de temps en temps je désactive AirPort quand j'y pense). Bien plus si je le sollicite pas trop. J'en suis à 36 cycles et rien à signaler.




Alors là c'est incroyable , on a jamais eu une autonomie comme celle ci sur un portable, c'est quoi la marque ta moquette ? lol


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> comme certains peuvent se rappeler, j'ai eu égalment droit à une batterie défectueuse. Cependant, depuis l'échange standard : c'est que du bonheur. En gros je peux travailler une demi journée (8h - 13 h en gros) sans avoir à recharger (pas de réglage spécial : de temps en temps je désactive AirPort quand j'y pense). Bien plus si je le sollicite pas trop. J'en suis à 36 cycles et rien à signaler.


Là je t'avoue être quelque peu... "sceptique"... :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Là je t'avoue être quelque peu... "sceptique"... :mouais:



oups !
quand j&#8217;écris _(8h - 13 h)_  c'est pour  « de  huit heures du matin à treize heures » (soit 5 heures d&#8217;autonomie) et non pas « de huit à treize heures d&#8217;autonomie »


:rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oups !
> quand j&#8217;écris _(8h - 13 h)_  c'est pour  « de  huit heures du matin à treize heures » (soit 5 heures d&#8217;autonomie) et non pas « de huit à treize heures d&#8217;autonomie »
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Là d'accord!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ma batterie est aussi défectueuse.
Appel passé à Apple, batterie expédiée, arrivée sous 48H.

Et au passage un onduleur acheté (pour rien = 80euros) moi qui pensait que le problème venait de mon réseau électrique (vieillissant au passage).

L'année commence bien...


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oups !
> quand j?écris _(8h - 13 h)_  c'est pour  « de  huit heures du matin à treize heures » (soit 5 heures d?autonomie) et non pas « de huit à treize heures d?autonomie »:rateau:


Ok, mais tu dis que tu utilises Airport de temps en temps donc ça 'amène à une autonomie de 5h30 soit la valeur des communiqué d'APPLE. Pour ma part, c'est un peu la déception coté autonomie comme Aragorn, je tourne entre 3 et 4h00  

J'en suis à 19 cycles et 4486 en capacité de charge complète... :sick: 

Vous pensez qu'avec une autre batterie ça sera mieux


----------



## macarel (5 Janvier 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais tu dis que tu utilises Airport de temps en temps donc ça 'amène à une autonomie de 5h30 soit la valeur des communiqué d'APPLE. Pour ma part, c'est un peu la déception coté autonomie comme Aragorn, je tourne entre 3 et 4h00
> 
> J'en suis à 19 cycles et 4486 en capacité de charge complète... :sick:
> 
> Vous pensez qu'avec une autre batterie ça sera mieux



Suis exactement dans la même situation pour la batterie at l'autonomie. Sauf si je fais des notes avec tout éteint (bluetooth et airport) et l'écran au minimum. avec 21 cycles de charge


----------



## Thanidran (5 Janvier 2006)

Yoyo et macarel, je doute qu'un echange apporte quelque chose, si la batterie est bonne (d'apres la capacité que vous indiquez, j'avais exactement les meme caracteristiques). 

Si vous lisez un DVD avec l'ecran a fond ainsi que les baffles, en plein ecran (si possible un dvd qui bouge quand meme et qui ne se passe pas que dans le noir ), vous tenez combien de temps ?

Parceque le wifi, ça depend de la qualité de reception, de l'utilisation, ... donc difficile de faire une generalité sur quelque chose qui peut etre vraiment variable...


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Yoyo et macarel, je doute qu'un echange apporte quelque chose, si la batterie est bonne (d'apres la capacité que vous indiquez, j'avais exactement les meme caracteristiques).
> 
> Si vous lisez un DVD avec l'ecran a fond ainsi que les baffles, en plein ecran (si possible un dvd qui bouge quand meme et qui ne se passe pas que dans le noir ), vous tenez combien de temps ?
> 
> Parceque le wifi, ça depend de la qualité de reception, de l'utilisation, ... donc difficile de faire une generalité sur quelque chose qui peut etre vraiment variable...


Le lecteur de DVD est trop bruyant... En lecture de DIVX dans le train avec luminosité au minimum et au casque, j'ai tenu 3h30. Avec l'IBOOK, je tiens 4h30 dans les même conditions. 

Pour le WIFI, si j'ai bien compris avec un signal très fort l'autonomie serait meilleure qu'avec un signal faible. C'est toujours bon à savoir  

Au fait, c'est quoi un DVD qui ne se passe pas que dans le noir


----------



## Thanidran (6 Janvier 2006)

pourtant je trouve qu'en lecture de dvd video, une fois lancé, le lecteur ne fait pas de bruit plus que ça, enfin rien de genant... En fait, la lecture d'un dvd permet de comparer avec les tests maison d'Apple pour pouvoir se faire une idée, et qui, d'apres eux, tient 2h15 sur un 15"  En fait, je disais pas de dvd noir, parcequ'en cas d'aplat de couleur, la decompression demande bien moins de ressources que sur une sequence d'image sans aplat (normal puisque le calcul est fait une fois pour toute une zone, et que le poid de chaque image a decompressée est bien inferieur du meme fait).

pour le wifi, c'est comme les telephones portables. Plus on est pres d'une antenne, moins le portable a besoin de booster la puissance d'emission de son antenne, et donc consomme d'autant moins, ce qui explique que les portables tiennent bien moins longtemps en zone peu ou pas couverte qu'en grande ville par exemple


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oups !
> quand j?écris _(8h - 13 h)_  c'est pour  « de  huit heures du matin à treize heures » (soit 5 heures d?autonomie) et non pas « de huit à treize heures d?autonomie »
> 
> 
> :rateau:



J'ai vraiment passé une sale nuit a cause de toi


----------



## Aragorn (6 Janvier 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est un peu la déception coté autonomie comme Aragorn, je tourne entre 3 et 4h00
> 
> J'en suis à 19 cycles et 4486 en capacité de charge complète... :sick:
> 
> Vous pensez qu'avec une autre batterie ça sera mieux



Bonsoir Cyberyoyo, 

Quand tu dis que tu tiens entre 3 et 4h00, qu'as-tu (dés)activé (airport, bluetooth, rétroéclairage,...) et quelle en est ton utilisation ?

Cette batterie est vraiment le point faible de cette superbe machine. Je ne vois vraiment pas comment Apple fait pour oser annoncer 5h30 d'autonomie. :mouais: 

:king:


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Janvier 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Cyberyoyo,
> 
> Quand tu dis que tu tiens entre 3 et 4h00, qu'as-tu (dés)activé (airport, bluetooth, rétroéclairage,...) et quelle en est ton utilisation ?
> 
> ...



BT désactivé, rétro éclairage au mini, luminosité au mini et je surfe, lis mes mails ou regarde des photos.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué qu'en surfant avec le modem, l'autonomie prend une claque. Est-ce que tu surfes de cette manière ?


----------



## Aragorn (8 Janvier 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> BT désactivé, rétro éclairage au mini, luminosité au mini et je surfe, lis mes mails ou regarde des photos.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai remarqué qu'en surfant avec le modem, l'autonomie prend une claque. Est-ce que tu surfes de cette manière ?


Oui, je surfe avec le modem car pour l'instant je n'ai pas de borne airport. 
Ce qui consomme également bcp d'énergie, c'est lorsque l'on fait tourner des applis sous OS 9. 
Concernant le "surf" sur internet, il est vrai que Safari consomme également moins de ressources que Firefox.

:king:


----------



## Thanidran (9 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de poster une mesaventure qui risque d'en interesser quelques un.

Avant toute chose, je voulais preciser quelque chose. Si la capacité actuelle de la batterie est dans les alentours de 4300-4400 mAh dans les 100 premiers cycle environ, alors elle est "normale" et ne presente pas de defaut de fonctionnement apparement, donc si il y a un probleme d'autonomie cela vient probablement d'autre chose. (processus qui utilise un max de ressource processeur, ecran trop lumineux, utilisation intensive du HD ou du lecteur dvd, voir au besoin, observer la decharge de la batterie a l'aide de X-Charge qui permet de faire un graphique de sa decharge, pour mieux visualiser les problemes eventuels.)

voilà l'extrait :



			
				zvain a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j'ai acheté un powerbook nouvelle generation à la mi-octobre et nous sommes le 8 janvier, et ma batterie li-on a déjà un gros problème!! alors que son autonomie etait d'au moins 3h jusqu'à maintenant, hier, d'un coup, j'ai débranché l'alim secteur et elle s'est dechargé à une vitesse incroyable (16 minutes!!) j'ai rien compris.
> 
> ...



Alors j'ai un petit truc pour toi...

J'ai comme toi, la derniere serie de PB, acheté le 2 decembre, et depuis aucun probleme, une vraie merveille ! Mais voilà ! Vendredi soir, alors que tout allait pour le mieux, en retirant l'adaptateur secteur, je me rend compte que mon autonomie baisse d'une maniere assez... excessive ! un rapide coup d'oeil sur coconut pour me rendre compte que la capacité totale de la batterie est passé de 4400 a moins de 550 mAh, soit moins de 15% de la capacité habituelle ! Je commence a m'inquieter, je refais un etalonnage, mais rien n'y fait... Je procede a un reset de la PMMU, mais rien n'y fait, la capacité reste a cette valeur bien faible... Je me doute qu'il s'agit bien d'un probleme de la puce qui gere les cellules de la batterie, ce qui expliquerait cette chute soudaine et a un niveau precis...

Apres un rapide tour sur les forums d'Apple, je tombe sur quelqu'un qui a *EXACTEMENT le meme probleme* ! (on a meme acheté la machine le meme jour, et la batterie est tombée en rade au meme cycle lol) Et, oh miracle, il explique dans un pdf, qu'apres une manip, il a retrouvé son autonomie d'origine... Manip qui consiste a un reset de la PMMU et un re-étalonnage, suivit d'un cycle d'utilisation normale... et là il retrouve mysterieusement TOUTE la capacité de sa batterie !

Biensur, j'avais déjà effectué sa manip avant de tomber sur son message, et rien n'avait changé, mais ça m'a conforté dans l'idée que le bug etait reversible, et que c'etait l'utilisation en plusieurs cycles d'étalonnages (charge complete + 2h, puis decharge jusqu'au passage en sleepmode) qui permettent de remedier au probleme ! D'ailleurs, je deconseillerai d'utiliser le reset PMMU dans ce cas, puisqu'apparement ce n'est pas super sain pour la puce du powerbook...

Dans mon cas, la batterie vient tout juste de retrouver son autonomie normale, apres plusieurs cycles a osciller en 550-660 mAh, puis un passage rapide a 1500, 550..., 4350 (whouais !), 2200 (oh...), et 4450 !

Il ne faut pas desesperer, surtout si l'autonomie a chuté d'un coup comme dans ce cas !

J'espere que ça va t'aider et surtout te redonner le moral (j'avoue que ça m'a cassé l'idée de la perfection ultime de mon powerbook cette histoire lol mais c'est reparti )

*ps : le lien pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu dans le text vers le *.pdf en question.*


----------



## ultrabody (9 Janvier 2006)

un PB15 pouces de nouvelles générations ça existe ?
j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'annonces.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Janvier 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> un PB15 pouces de nouvelles générations ça existe ?
> j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'annonces.



c'est a dire ?


----------



## ultrabody (9 Janvier 2006)

le PB 15 " qu'on trouve sur le site d'apple...


----------



## Thanidran (10 Janvier 2006)

Une mise a jour du gestionnaire de batterie des PowerBook 15" est dispo via le menu Mise a jour... Peut etre pour corriger les problemes de batteries qui s'emballent ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai eu un des premiers, mais jamais aucun probleme avec la batterie, sauf un manque chronique d'autonomie...
Mais je suis pile dans les 4400 amperes, et je ne tiens que 2 heures à tout casser...


----------



## Thanidran (10 Janvier 2006)

Il faut lancer l'application telechargée par la mise a jour située dans /application/utilitaire et qui se nomme "PowerBook G4 battery updater"... et suivre les indications

Et elle regle bien evidement le probleme de capacité qui change sans explication du jour au lendemain  pour preuves... :


---[Extrait]--------

La MÀJ batterie PowerBook G4 améliore les performances des batteries susceptibles de voir leur autonomie réduite. La mise à jour durera environ 15 minutes et ne pourra être interrompue.  

Pour effectuer la mise à niveau du programme interne de votre batterie, lisez les instructions ci-dessous. Une fois prêt, cliquez sur Mettre à jour.

La MÀJ batterie PowerBook G4 est installée dans Applications/Utilitaires.

Votre PowerBook G4 doit être allumé durant la mise à jour ; l&#8217;adapteur secteur doit être branché sur une prise de courant en état de marche et la batterie ne peut pas être retirée. Votre batterie semblera déchargée et ne pourra pas alimenter votre ordinateur pendant toute la durée de la mise à jour.

Si la mise à jour est interrompue, recommencez-la jusqu&#8217;à ce qu&#8217;elle soit réussie. Si vous disposez de plusieurs batteries à mettre à jour, veillez à terminer la mise à jour de chaque batterie avant de commencer celle de la suivante.

1. Cliquez sur Mettre à jour pour lancer la mise à jour. La barre d&#8217;état indique la progression de la mise à jour.

2. Attendez la fin de la mise à jour. Une zone de dialogue vous indiquera alors que votre batterie a été mise à jour.

3. Retirez votre batterie, puis insérez-la dans votre PowerBook G4 afin qu&#8217;elle soit reconnue.

4. Effectuez de nouveau la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage de la batterie afin d&#8217;obtenir l&#8217;autonomie la plus longue possible.

Pour plus d&#8217;informations, rendez-vous sur www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n303035-fr


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

ben j'avais oublié de renvoyer la vieille batterie (aïe le portefeuille) et je l'ai reformatée. ça à l'air de fonctionner. Pour le moment je ne touche pas à la plus récente (quand ça marche je préfère ne pas toucher )


_de toutes façons je voulais deux batteries _


----------



## Thanidran (10 Janvier 2006)

ils te l'ont facturés combien ? au prix de l'apple store + fdp ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

euh :rose: faut que je regarde sur mon relevé de comptes


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

en ce moment je suis dans la phase "décharge" avec la vielle batterie buggée réinitialisée&#8230; rien à signaler c'est stupéfiant


----------



## Thanidran (10 Janvier 2006)

la mienne est reparti comme si de rien n'etait


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> la mienne est reparti comme si de rien n'etait



moi aussi on dirait&#8230;


> Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4385
> Capacité restante (mAh) :    3695
> Intensité de courant (mA) :    -1372
> Tension (mV) :    11793



Je reformate la batterie « comme au premier jour ». Là le but c'est de la vider


----------



## Aragorn (12 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> La MÀJ batterie PowerBook G4 améliore les performances des batteries susceptibles de voir leur autonomie réduite. La mise à jour durera environ 15 minutes et ne pourra être interrompue.
> 
> 3. Retirez votre batterie, puis insérez-la dans votre PowerBook G4 afin qu?elle soit reconnue.
> 
> ...



Petite question : pour retirer la batterie, faut-il éteindre le PB ou doit-on la retirer alors qu'il est encore sous tension ?

:king:


----------



## petitfuzzle (12 Janvier 2006)

je crois qu'il vaut mieux le faire éteint, du moins c'est ce que j'ai fait.


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : pour retirer la batterie, faut-il éteindre le PB ou doit-on la retirer alors qu'il est encore sous tension ?
> 
> :king:



je l'ai fait PB Allumé lol de toute façon, comme il est sur secteur, ça craind rien


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Janvier 2006)

En passant, meme si ceci n'a rien a voir, quelqu'un sait si on peut installer ce fameux utilitaire qui permet de faire marcher le sudden motion sensor en conservant une fenetre droite etc... sur un PB G4 1.67 GHZ, et si oui, ou on le trouve???


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

a tiens, j'y pensais ce matin... bah je ne sais pas, mais je vais m'y mettre dès maintenant


----------



## petitfuzzle (12 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que vous parlez de Side Track : http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/sidetrack/index.html


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> En passant, meme si ceci n'a rien a voir, quelqu'un sait si on peut installer ce fameux utilitaire qui permet de faire marcher le sudden motion sensor en conservant une fenetre droite etc... sur un PB G4 1.67 GHZ, et si oui, ou on le trouve???



et voilà mon grand, *tout est là* ! Ou comment jouer avec son powerbook (mais pas en public, on risquerait de passer pour des fou lol) ! je vais essayer de ce pas 

edit : ça merde a fond, ça marche par rapport au trackpad... je pige pas trop...
edit² : c'est vrai que j'avais lu que ça ne marchait plus depuis la mise a jour 10.4.3... mais apparement il avait modifier d'apres le site... j'en sais rien lol


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Janvier 2006)

:rose: Tu m'a donné une fausse joie.... Ca marche pas pour de vrai???


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

bah dans mon cas, rien a faire, pourtant l'ams est bien activé, mais que dalle...


----------



## tinibook (12 Janvier 2006)

et Bonne Année 2006 !

Je sais pas si l'on peut encore parler de "nouveau" PowerBook mais ce qui est maintenant sûr ce que c'est le dernier dans ce genre!

Donc, bonne nouvelle! 
Nous sommes les heureux propriétaires du dernier portable 15" pro Apple en PowerPC...Cela va nous faire un zoli collector ça :love:

Comme vous le savez j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec le transfo de mon PowerBook et...disons que ça va toujours pas mieux mais, depuis que j'ai coché la case "Redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" j'ai l'impression qu'il ne saute plus autant qu'avant!

Peut-être qu'il est moins sensible à la dinde qu'à la tarte aux pommes mais j'y crois pas trop de la part d'un PowerBook 

Aucun problème à signaler avec le nouvel accu qui offre dans les 4 heures (à vue, hein! :rose d'autonomie ce qui est toujours assez faible quand on a connu un iBook (oui, oui vous avez bien lu!) 
On va sûrement bien rigoler avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro car si l'on se fie au marketing Apple...5,5 heures de promises = 3,5 réelles et... aucune autonomie communiquée = toujours sur la table 

@plus!


----------



## Aragorn (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai tenté de mettre la batterie de mon PB à jour. Quand je lance la mise à jour, on me dit que ma batterie est à jour ???  
Je l'ai retirée deux fois et j'ai toujours le même message. Est-ce normal docteur ?

:king:


----------



## Macmao (12 Janvier 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai tenté de mettre la batterie de mon PB à jour. Quand je lance la mise à jour, on me dit que ma batterie est à jour ???
> Je l'ai retirée deux fois et j'ai toujours le même message. Est-ce normal docteur ?
> ...





il m'est arrivé la même chose, il me dit aussi que ma batterie est à jour.... Peut être que cette MAJ touche les batteries défectueuses du début... et comme j'ai échangé la mienne qui refusait de se charger....
 simple supposition


----------



## Aragorn (12 Janvier 2006)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> il m'est arrivé la même chose, il me dit aussi que ma batterie est à jour.... Peut être que cette MAJ touche les batteries défectueuses du début... et comme j'ai échangé la mienne qui refusait de se charger....
> simple supposition



Il est vrai que je l'ai changée aussi... Avant de lancer cette MAJ, j'avais installé la MAJ Combo de Tiger 10.4.4 : est-ce que ça aurait mis à jour ma batterie automatiquement ? Mystère... :mouais: 

:king:


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

si ça marche ne vous posez pas trop de question 

perso tiny, je n'ai aucun regret d'avoir acheté ce collector et de ne pas avoir attendu la keynote


----------



## Aragorn (12 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> perso tiny, je n'ai aucun regret d'avoir acheté ce collector et de ne pas avoir attendu la keynote



Idem. Le PB 15", dernier dinosaure G4, reste une superbe machine très bien équipée.   :love: 

:king:


----------



## volabelle (12 Janvier 2006)

peut-être que les gens ne nous croirons pas mais moi aussi je suis heureux d'avoir cete machine collector: J'ai le Powerbook G4 HD, en plus c'est une edition limité, vue que la MàJ à été faite il y a un peu plus de 3 mois!!!! 

Bon c'est vrai que j'ai pas testé la puissance du Macbook, mais si c'est au dépend de l'autonomie... Je verrais dans 3 ans, d'ici là le problème sera réglé et les 1er macbook seront loin!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2006)

En gros, tout pareil:

- Les MacBook sont encore au labo pour finition (Rappelez vous qu'il y a 28 jours en février...)

- Oui ils sont super puissants, mais les pros vont pas être intéressés immédiatement, car pas d'appli Apple et autres disponibles en Universal Binaries (même si la conversion est bien suivie dans l'ensemble il faut l'avouer). Être pro = faire de l'argent avec sa machine = machine fiable et sans souci = pas le cas des premiers MacBook

- Ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin n'attendront pas et seront pionniers et puis tant mieux pour eux ! J'achèterai une révision 2 ou 3 quand je trouverai que mon PB actuel est vraiment à la ramasse par rapport à mes besoins, et pas forcément en comparaison des MacBook, faut pas s'inventer des besoins non plus...

- Steve commence à me les casser avec son mode girouette. Le G5 c'est trop de la balle, le G4 = supercalculateur à emporter. Là, il nous sort des benchs sur des machines encore proto (certes très proches des machines finales), sur du calcul entier et sur du flottant. Alors oui ça représente ce que le proc aura à traiter comme infos, mais bon, à l'écouter, on peut jeter nos G4. Bref, c'est vraiment nous prendre pour des vaches à lait...

- Mon PowerBook est là, il marche super, ainsi que toutes ses applis !

Le PowerBook est mort, vive le PowerBook !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Janvier 2006)

m4el a dit:
			
		

> En gros, tout pareil:
> 
> - Les MacBook sont encore au labo pour finition (Rappelez vous qu'il y a 28 jours en février...)
> 
> ...


ça résume assez bien la situation...


----------



## Thanidran (20 Janvier 2006)

dites, vous n'avez pas l'impression que depuis la mise a jour 4.4 de MacOS que la reception wifi semble meilleure et moins soumise au rupture de connexion ? Ou c'est juste moi... ?


----------



## tinibook (20 Janvier 2006)

Ben pour moi c'est toujours pareil pas pire mais pas mieux


----------



## cyberyoyo (20 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> dites, vous n'avez pas l'impression que depuis la mise a jour 4.4 de MacOS que la reception wifi semble meilleure et moins soumise au rupture de connexion ? Ou c'est juste moi... ?


Toujours la cata de ce coté là... 

Je me tate pour démonter le PWB et vérifier la carte AP mais il y a un paquet de vis et je voudrais être sur de ne pas en oublier...  

Quelqu'un aurait-il un tuto pour mon modèle


----------



## tinibook (21 Janvier 2006)

Sincèrement, Je ne pense pas que le démontage de ton PowerBook soit une bonne idée (à moins d'avoir l'expérience dans ce domaine  ). C'est comme ça et on ne peut rien y faire...sauf changer de modèle pour un futur MacPro avec réception améliorée; mais là c'est pas pour demain  ou revenir à un iBook! Je sais c'est pas pareil mais dans ce domaine il est très, très bon!  

C'est un comble pour une machine pro; même si avec Thanidran ça lui réussit plutôt bien:
Mais que lui donne-t'il à manger pour que son PowerBook pète la forme ? Des pommes ?


----------



## Thanidran (21 Janvier 2006)

"Moi, pour mon PowerBook, je lui donne tous les matins, un baril de PedigréMac, riche en fibre, et equilibré, idéal pour lui ! Son clavier n'en est que plus lumineux, sont coeur plus fort, et ses oreilles plus performantes ! PédigréMac ? c'est bien pour dans mon Mac !"


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> "Moi, pour mon PowerBook, je lui donne tous les matins, un baril de PedigréMac, riche en fibre, et equilibré, idéal pour lui ! Son clavier n'en est que plus lumineux, sont coeur plus fort, et ses oreilles plus performantes ! PédigréMac ? c'est bien pour dans mon Mac !"


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Janvier 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement, Je ne pense pas que le démontage de ton PowerBook soit une bonne idée (à moins d'avoir l'expérience dans ce domaine  ).



J'ai déjà démonté mon IBOOK et je pense que le PWB est plus simple à démonter. Mais pour ne pas me planter, je voudrais bien un tuto avec toutes les vis et les tours de mains nécessaires  



			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça et on ne peut rien y faire...sauf changer de modèle pour un futur MacPro avec réception améliorée; mais là c'est pas pour demain  ou revenir à un iBook! Je sais c'est pas pareil mais dans ce domaine il est très, très bon!



C'est vrai que l'IBOOK est au top pour AIRPORT et l'autonomie et la puissance de ses ports USB  

Et aussi pour son sexappeal auprès de la gente féminine  




			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est un comble pour une machine pro; même si avec Thanidran ça lui réussit plutôt bien:


En fait, le PWB c'est juste du flan   Genre, je suis super beau, super costaud avec toutes mes caractéristiques au top mais ça n'est vrai que sur le papier


----------



## tinibook (21 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> "Moi, pour mon PowerBook, je lui donne tous les matins, un baril de PedigréMac, riche en fibre, et equilibré, idéal pour lui ! Son clavier n'en est que plus lumineux, sont coeur plus fort, et ses oreilles plus performantes ! PédigréMac ? c'est bien pour dans mon Mac !"



Du PédigréMac ! Mais voilà ce qui manque au mien car, jusqu'à présent je lui donnais du RoyalMac avec de l'ersatz de Steve Jobs et de marketing bien Apple.

Je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait de la peine à digérer un nutriment appelé SPECint_rate_base2000 et cela lui causait moultes ralentissements!! Je vais vite le mettre sous perfusion de PédigréMac avant de le perdre... :rateau:

edit: Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Thanidran.


----------



## tinibook (21 Janvier 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà démonté mon IBOOK et je pense que le PWB est plus simple à démonter. Mais pour ne pas me planter, je voudrais bien un tuto avec toutes les vis et les tours de mains nécessaires
> 
> C'est vrai que l'IBOOK est au top pour AIRPORT et l'autonomie et la puissance de ses ports USB
> 
> ...



Oui, tu as raison! En ce qui concerne le guide j'ai trouvé  cela  mais je sais pas si cela correspond exactement au dernier HD.

C'est vrai ton histoire avec la gente féminine parceque mon HD depuis bien il tire la gueule   

Du flan, oui mais alors à la Steve Jobs ! :rateau:


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Janvier 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as raison! En ce qui concerne le guide j'ai trouvé  cela  mais je sais pas si cela correspond exactement au dernier HD.


Non, aux ALUBOOK avec carte AP au niveau de la batterie. Je vais peut-être essayer celui de MAC BIDOUILLE pour le démontage du DD 



			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ton histoire avec la gente féminine parceque mon HD depuis bien il tire la gueule



Moi, c'est mon amie qui l'utilise  



			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Du flan, oui mais alors à la Steve Jobs ! :rateau:



C'est malheureusement pas pour ça qu'il a bon goût


----------



## tinibook (21 Janvier 2006)

Bon et bien la transfusion de PédigréMac n'a pas fonctionné et mon PowerBook s'en est allé...vers un nouveau propriétaire...sniff!


----------



## Thanidran (21 Janvier 2006)

tu l'as revendu ? :'(


----------



## tinibook (21 Janvier 2006)

Ben oui! J'avais laissé traîner une annonce que j'avais complètement oublié et depuis que le MacBook Pro est arrivé ( ne rigolez pas ! ) j'ai eu des propositions qu'objectivemnt je n'ai pas pu refuser! Ca doit être l'effet collector...  

J'aime bien le flan à la Jobs mais il faut croire que le parfum "reality distortion field" ça gave au bout du compte. 

Je l'avais surtout envisager pour de la 3D en bioinformatique, mais j'ai laissé tomber cette voie pour l'instant. Donc comme pour le moment je n'ai pas besoin de grandes performances, je vais me retourner du côté du mini pour un usage fixe (doit pas être trop éloigné du HD niveau perfs :hein: ) et garder mon iBook comme portable... Oh, toi je t'adore!


----------



## Thanidran (22 Janvier 2006)

juste par curiosité, tu l'as laché pour combien ?


----------



## tinibook (22 Janvier 2006)

Je l'ai lâché pour 150 ¤ de moins du prix payé. Je ne suis pas fou de joie pour autant!
Mais bon je me dis que les prochains MacBook Pro (pas la pâle copie de l'alu qui vient d'être présentée, hein?) seront plus performants et, surtout, possèderont une meilleure autonomie réelle (5,5 heures ? j'en rêve encore...) et une réception WiFi décente.


----------



## NéophyteMac (22 Janvier 2006)

Mais hier soir, j'ai téléchargé Temperature Monitor, je le laisse tourner un petit moment, je regarde l'historique des températures, et je m'aperçois que la température du processeur graphique oscille entre  80°C et 100°C et a certain moment ce dernier reste à 100°C pendant plusieurs seconde  
La carte graphique est une ATI 9700 128 Mo, pouvez vous me dire si c'est bien normal tout ça ?[/QUOTE]


 Moi aussi, je télécharge temperature monitor (mais en widget :love: ) et... ma carte graphique est reportée comme ayant une température de 100°C (en fait, entre 95 et 100°C) on sait si c'est normal?


----------



## oflorent (22 Janvier 2006)

Quelle version tu as : 3.2. Si c'est le cas, cette version apparaît comme imcompatible avec les derniers powebook, ce qui explique la température indiquée à plus de 100°:mouais:


----------



## tinibook (23 Janvier 2006)

Oui, c'est bien un bug, donc no panic!


----------



## ultrabody (23 Janvier 2006)

à votre avis le mac book pro arrive début février mi février ? ou en mars ?
je suis vraiment impatient...

ultrabody : futur switcher impatient...

^^


----------



## NéophyteMac (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci les gars,

je sait pas quelle version j'ai de temperature monitor, c'est celle qui est en téléchargement sur le site APPLE....

M'enfin, si c'est un bug je suis rassuré.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Janvier 2006)

Comme prévu, j'ai changé de machine juste avant l'arrivé des MacTel. C'est le huitième portable Mac que je fréquente, le quatrième comme machine principale. Points négatifs et positifs ???

Power Book 100. C'était celui de ma mère.
Une merveille à l'époque. Tout petit et léger. Mais ne fonctionne pas sans batterie.

Power Book Duo. Ma première machine au boulot. Tout petit et léger. Rentre dans sa base comme une cassette VHS. Mais pas assez puissant pour le dessin.

Lombard. J'adore la coque (encore aujourd'hui) Hyper modulable (le rêve du bricoleur). Mais pas assez puissant pour le dessin. Donc machine pour le déplacement. Hauts parleurs de merde.

Bronze. Le même en plus fin et léger avec en plus le fire wire qui remplace agréablement le SCSI.

Pismo. Le même en plus puissant. Mais toujours pas pour l'audiovisuel. Ma copine l'utilise sous Tiger.  

Titanium. Le premier portable qui m'a permis de bosser normalement. Je n'ai plus touché une tour. Le format idéal pour mois. Contrairement à l'aspect fragile, il est robuste (plus de 600 km sur mon porte-bagages ) Les défauts : accès difficile de la connectique, fait cuire la cuisse droite, Batterie de merde (faux contacts)

Alu 17". Le 15 n'était pas sorti lorsque j'ai eu le budget. Tout simplement idéal si ce n'est la taille (j'ai un écran supplémentaire au bureau) Contrairement au Ti, pas une rayure en Trois ans. Le plus gros défaut pour moi : L'écran ne bascule pas assez. En effet, je travaille beaucoup par terre.

Le dernier PowerBook G4. Je suis amoureux :rose: :rose: :love: :love: 
La taille est bien la mienne. La luminosité de l'écran :rateau: :rateau: 
Le silence du ventilo   
L'autonomie  Le scroll au track-pad. La distinction de l'état écran veille et système veille par la diode. la température modérée. Le toucher du clavier. 
Mais... Pas grand-chose. L'écran est en plus de 100 dpi. Mac OS X n'adaptant pas encore la taille des polices à ce type de résolution, les caractères sont trop petits. Mais je m'en fous car je ne travaille jamais en 100% (CS2). Reste l'écran qui ne bascule pas assez.
Je sens qu'il va pas mal voyager sur le porte-bagages celui-là   

Ce qui me plaît sur son successeur : l'alim.


Pour la peine, j'ai changé mon avatar.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Janvier 2006)

J'oubliais un truc pas top sur les alubook : on ne voit pas bien lorsque le clavier est en verr num.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier PowerBook G4. Je suis amoureux :rose: :rose: :love: :love:
> La taille est bien la mienne. La luminosité de l'écran :rateau: :rateau:
> Le silence du ventilo
> L'autonomie  Le scroll au track-pad. La distinction de l'état écran veille et système veille par la diode. la température modérée. Le toucher du clavier.
> ...



Idem : :love: :love: :love::rose: :rose: :rose: 

Je rajouterais qu'aucun bruit ne viens me déranger quand je lis des DVD ou autres CD.

C'est the best of the best

Le seul plus que peut avoir le Mac book pro, c'est la soi disant vitesse supérieur, mais je demande à voir.
Moi qui suis équipé de 2 gigas de mémoire plus le processeur de 1,67, si le nouveau va 6,5 fois plus vite ce doit être...je ne sais pas, peut être pour le travail sur animation ou les produits Adobe.

Enfin quoi qu'il en soit : " Mon PowerBook 17" G4, je t'aime  "

PS : Savez vous si l'on pourra installer un processeur MacIntel sur le PowerBook G4 ?


----------



## Thanidran (29 Janvier 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> PS : Savez vous si l'on pourra installer un processeur MacIntel sur le PowerBook G4 ?



La réponse est simple : non. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parceque ce sont deux types de processeur bien distinct qui de part leur architecture de travail n'utilise pas du tout le meme chipset (une sorte de processeur "central" qui gere les echanges entre les differents element de la carte mère), et donc une carte mère qui n'est pas structuré de la meme façon  Par contre, si tu etais un as du fer a souder, tu pourrais demander a Freescale qu'il te donne un de leur 7448 ! (et dans ce cas, demandes en un deuxieme pour moi )


----------



## NéophyteMac (29 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'en suis à mon deuxieme portable, et mon 2 eme Apple, et ce powerbook, je l'ai autant detesté au début que maintenant j'y tiens. Pour rien au monde je ne changerai.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair que c'est vraiment une superbe machine, moi aussi j'en suis satisfait


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est simple : non. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parceque ce sont deux types de processeur bien distinct qui de part leur architecture de travail n'utilise pas du tout le meme chipset (une sorte de processeur "central" qui gere les echanges entre les differents element de la carte mère), et donc une carte mère qui n'est pas structuré de la meme façon  Par contre, si tu etais un as du fer a souder, tu pourrais demander a Freescale qu'il te donne un de leur 7448 ! (et dans ce cas, demandes en un deuxieme pour moi )



Merci pour la triste info     

Et puis de toutes manières je n'en veux pas de leur Intel, on est pas sur PC, Mer... alors (mauvaise foi)


----------



## SirDeck (30 Janvier 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> ...
> si le nouveau va 6,5 fois plus vite ce doit être...je ne sais pas, peut être pour le travail sur animation ou les produits Adobe.



Bien justement, moi je travaille essentiellement sur Adobe. Mais CS2 sur Rosetta :mouais: On verra le MacBook dans 2 ans quand Adobe aura optimisé ces applications pour la plate-forme.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Janvier 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Bien justement, moi je travaille essentiellement sur Adobe. Mais CS2 sur Rosetta :mouais: On verra le MacBook dans 2 ans quand Adobe aura optimisé ces applications pour la plate-forme.


Pareil pour moi&#8230; mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faudra 2 ans à Adobe pour faire le portage de la suite


----------



## SirDeck (30 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi? mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faudra 2 ans à Adobe pour faire le portage de la suite



Je ne voulais pas prendre de risque. Maintenant, il faut que j'amortisse ma machine


----------



## vincmyl (31 Janvier 2006)

Exactement et il sera encore performant dans 2 ans ton Alu


----------



## Thanidran (31 Janvier 2006)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en suis à mon deuxieme portable, et mon 2 eme Apple, et ce powerbook, je l'ai autant detesté au début que maintenant j'y tiens. Pour rien au monde je ne changerai.



pfiouuuuuuu, il y a 2 mois, tu m'aurai fait hesiter a prendre ce PowerBook tellement tu le lynchais, et là, tu ne peux plus t'en separer lol C'est quoi son secret ?


----------



## vincmyl (31 Janvier 2006)

On peut plus s'en séparer


----------



## Thanidran (2 Février 2006)

peut etre rien d'inquietant, mais depuis 1 semaine, c'est la deuxieme fois que le powerbook se fige d'un coup. En gros, plus rien ne repond, la souris est figée aussi (avec son apparence normal, pas le disque qui tourne), et apparement le seul moyen de reprendre la main est de rebooter la machine a l'arrache... moyen... Apres un petit tour du coté de la console, rien n'indique un quelconque crash, kernelpanic ou autre. Mais j'ai peut etre une piste, qu'il faut que je verifie. Je ne suis plus sûr, mais il me semble que les deux fois, je bossais en multi-ecran... Peut etre un soft qui merde, ou bien le multi ecran en lui meme... Personne n'a remarqué la meme chose ? Je vous tiens au courant 

ps : la ram n'est apparement pas en cause, pour eviter de revenir la dessus


----------



## Powerboobook (2 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai mon Powerbook depuis noel!!! Je peux vous dire que je l'attendais avec impatience, mais hélas des petits soucis sont survenu 
D'abord un problème de grésillement au niveau de l'alim!! J'ai appelé le SAV, 4h au tél, merci c'est moi qui paye, tout ça pour me dire "Bah amenez-le dans un centre agréée..."
1semaine plus tard, je récupère mon Powerbook, c'etait le bloc d'alimentation qui était HS.
Bref, je me dis enfin je vais pouvoir profiter de ma machine et bien franchement, j'ai encore des petits tracas, je peux pas joué à un jeu video sans que le ventilo se mette en route toute suite, alors je sais pas si c'est normal au bout d'un certain temps je peux comprendre mais à peine au bout de 3 ou 4 min on attend le BZZZ!! du ventilo...  
Par ailleur, je viens de voir qu'il m'est impossible de graver des DVD a une vitesse au delà de 2X, j'ai essayé des DVD-R 4X, 8X, que dalle tout se grave par défaut en 2X, je suis dégouté!!!! :rose: 
J'aurais peut-être mieux fait d'attendre le MACBOOK quoique si ça se trouve, ça va pas être mieux...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Février 2006)

Powerboobook a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mon Powerbook depuis noel!!! Je peux vous dire que je l'attendais avec impatience, mais hélas des petits soucis sont survenu
> D'abord un problème de grésillement au niveau de l'alim!! J'ai appelé le SAV, 4h au tél, merci c'est moi qui paye, tout ça pour me dire "Bah amenez-le dans un centre agréée..."
> 1semaine plus tard, je récupère mon Powerbook, c'etait le bloc d'alimentation qui était HS.
> Bref, je me dis enfin je vais pouvoir profiter de ma machine et bien franchement, j'ai encore des petits tracas, je peux pas joué à un jeu video sans que le ventilo se mette en route toute suite, alors je sais pas si c'est normal au bout d'un certain temps je peux comprendre mais à peine au bout de 3 ou 4 min on attend le BZZZ!! du ventilo...
> ...


Pour l'histoire du ventilo qui démarre sur les chapeaux de roue, je ne m'en ferais pas trop&#8230; par contre, pour le SuperDrive&#8230; :sick:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (2 Février 2006)

Pour ton alimentation, c'est pas de chance,cela aurrai pu arriver sur ton MacBook,je grave en X8 en +-R et X4 en +RW , tout dépend  de la qualite des medias que tu utilises..autrement le ventilo chez moi a 50 degrés et la temperature est a  55 max , c'est vrai que 1 des 2 ventillos est plus bruyant ( celui de gauche), j'attends un probleme plus important pour le faire changer,dans l'ensemble il est silencieux.


----------



## Powerboobook (2 Février 2006)

Ouai je pense que c'est normal pour le ventilo, mais bon je deviens parano à l'idée que mon powerbook merdouille et puis au prix qu'il coute je devrais pas avoir de problème, c'est mon 3éme mac, j'ai eu des soucis sur chaque model, soit la qualité n'est plus au rendez-vous ou j'ai la poisse et je tombe sur les models avec défauts!!  Sinon pour le superdrive, il y a effectivement un soucis!!
Allez jeter un oeil

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbnews.php3#673

Et je parle pas du problème de ligne que je supporte...:rose:


----------



## tinibook (2 Février 2006)

Powerboobook a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mon Powerbook depuis noel!!! Je peux vous dire que je l'attendais avec impatience, mais hélas des petits soucis sont survenu
> 
> J'aurais peut-être mieux fait d'attendre le MACBOOK quoique si ça se trouve, ça va pas être mieux...



Hello!

Tu vois j'étais dans le même cas que toi y'a pas si longtemps...Avec tout ce que j'avais lu sur les PowerBooks 15" rev C je me suis dit que cette dernière mouture allait péter la baraque!
Eh ben, au début j'étais aveuglé par mon macintosh qui était très, très joli mais qui, par la suite, est devenu super super casse-cou***es même si je ne voulais pas trop l'admettre :rose:.
Pour un rev D ( donc le summum du top de chez la perfection du zéro défaut  ) il faut bien avouer qu'il est truffé de "petits problèmes" qui au final et au quotidien te pourissent la vie...

Depuis qu'il est arrivé sur le marché ( à croire qu'Apple l'a fait exprès pour nous obliger à migrer sur MacBook PRO...) je ne compte plus les posts où le HD se distingue par ces "petits" problèmes...

1) Autonomie du portable: 5,5 heures et au quotidien 3 voir 4 (no comment!)
2) Défaut de programmation du firmware de l'accu (apparemment réglé!)
3) Ecran: Lignes horizontales...Peu ou pas visibles mais présentes.
4) Son: Bug sur iTunes ou comment dire...DJ intégré!
5) Alimentation capricieuse...
6) RAM: Attention si ce n'est pas de l'Apple...
7) DVD: Demander à Powerboobook...
8) Récéption WiFi inférieur à un iBook un comble...
9) Ventilos de concorde...
10) Grille pain intégré avec fonction électrochocs gratuite!

Alors, oui c'est une très belle machine! Mais vu les défauts et le prix demandé ainsi que le public visé...ça me laisse bien perplexe


----------



## Powerboobook (2 Février 2006)

Et dire que je me disais, allez!! Je passe sur Powerbook, c'est le haut gamme, là fini les problème à deux balles et bien je commence à regretter mon Ibook 12'
Je vais être dans l'obligation de faire mon CACA nerveux!!!! AU SAV!! Avec menace et pourquoi pas aller jusqu'à en parler, genre 50 millions de conso, je suis dégouté, ça me gache le plaisir, un plaisir à 2079euros!!!!!!!! Et puis APPLE maintenant qu'ils ont encaissé le fric!!! Démerdes toi pépére!!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (3 Février 2006)

Ayant eu 3 powerbooks 1,33  1,5  1,67 je trouve que le dernier est le mieux de tous, tous les problemes dont  vous parlez ont été reglés depuis 1 mois, le seul present chez moi est un probleme d'echo qui devrait l'être aussi jèspere rapidement, c'est clair que si vous utilisez votre ordi pour la music cela peu devenir embetant. Je crois au contraire que ce dernier va fonctionner très logtemps car il ne chauffe pas du tout.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2006)

3 PWB ben dis donc   on se fait plaisir


----------



## Powerboobook (3 Février 2006)

Les problèmes réglés, il y a un mois??? Tu en as de la chance, as-tu vu le lien que j'ai mis?
Aucun problème n'a été réglé, je viens de tester mon superdrive avec un DVD-RW et un DVD-R de marque (verbatim) 4X pour le -RW et 8X pour le -R et bien le résultat c'est NADA, je peux pas gravé au dela de 2X, sinon aprés avoir vu énormément de forum je pense que c'est normal pour le ventilo, les jeux étant gourmand et solicitant beaucoup l'ordi... Donc pour le SUPERDRIVE ET LE PROBLEME DE LIGNE c'est pas réglé du tout, mais j'ai un petit espoir au US, ils sont nombreux à avoir ce soucis donc... Ca va bien finir par péter!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (3 Février 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 3 PWB ben dis donc   on se fait plaisir




Ben attention je les revend avant d'en acheter un autre. C'est vrai que j'ai aussi  un  mini   qui me sert de media center ( aven un gros HD externe pour eyeTV ) à la maison mais c'est tout promis!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (3 Février 2006)

Powerboobook a dit:
			
		

> Les problèmes réglés, il y a un mois??? Tu en as de la chance, as-tu vu le lien que j'ai mis?
> Aucun problème n'a été réglé, je viens de tester mon superdrive avec un DVD-RW et un DVD-R de marque (verbatim) 4X pour le -RW et 8X pour le -R et bien le résultat c'est NADA, je peux pas gravé au dela de 2X, sinon aprés avoir vu énormément de forum je pense que c'est normal pour le ventilo, les jeux étant gourmand et solicitant beaucoup l'ordi... Donc pour le SUPERDRIVE ET LE PROBLEME DE LIGNE c'est pas réglé du tout, mais j'ai un petit espoir au US, ils sont nombreux à avoir ce soucis donc... Ca va bien finir par péter!!




Ben oui j'ai trouve ton lien, je pensais que cette histoire de graveur etait sur le model precedent , le 1,67 mais non HD, autant pur moi. bonne chance


----------



## Powerboobook (3 Février 2006)

A ce niveau là c'est plus de la chance...  
Quelqu'un à l'adresse perso de steve job?? Merci:rateau:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (3 Février 2006)

Powerboobook a dit:
			
		

> A ce niveau là c'est plus de la chance...
> Quelqu'un à l'adresse perso de steve job?? Merci:rateau:


 as tu essayé steve@mac.com , vas y avoir du spam!! lol


----------



## tinibook (4 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> peut etre rien d'inquietant, mais depuis 1 semaine, c'est la deuxieme fois que le powerbook se fige d'un coup. En gros, plus rien ne repond, la souris est figée aussi (avec son apparence normal, pas le disque qui tourne), et apparement le seul moyen de reprendre la main est de rebooter la machine a l'arrache... moyen... Apres un petit tour du coté de la console, rien n'indique un quelconque crash, kernelpanic ou autre. Mais j'ai peut etre une piste, qu'il faut que je verifie. Je ne suis plus sûr, mais il me semble que les deux fois, je bossais en multi-ecran... Peut etre un soft qui merde, ou bien le multi ecran en lui meme... Personne n'a remarqué la meme chose ? Je vous tiens au courant
> 
> ps : la ram n'est apparement pas en cause, pour eviter de revenir la dessus





Quand tu dis que tu bosses en multi-écran c'est avec un moniteur externe ? Etais-tu sur secteur ?


----------



## Komac (4 Février 2006)

hébé ! vous en avez eu des problèmes... moi j'ai eu le blème du slot mémoire HS, mais le cas à été réglé en vitesse et sous garantie...
autrement, plus aucun soucis, rajouté 512 Mo de RAM non Apple et ça roule

(c'est un Alu revA ou B, je sais plus, 1,25 Ghz Superdrive)


----------



## Bullwei (4 Février 2006)

exellente affaire ton powerbook aroundtehwold mais bon si il etait a 1500 reuro je te l'aurai acheter illico mais bon pour le moment pas le budget au dessus


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Février 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> exellente affaire ton powerbook aroundtehwold mais bon si il etait a 1500 reuro je te l'aurai acheter illico mais bon pour le moment pas le budget au dessus



 Oui merci quand même de t'être interressé à mon annonce, j'espere que tu en trouveras un à ton bugdet, j'ai eu 2 propositions depuis hier soir qui sont pratiquement le prix que je voudrai le vendre,c'est super pour celui qui a besoin de toutes ses options, il fait une affaire, j'attends encore une semaine pour voir ce que l'on me propose.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Février 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci quand même de t'être interressé à mon annonce, j'espere que tu en trouveras un dans tes bugdets, j'ai eu 2 propositions depuis hier soir qui sont pratiquement le prix que je voudrai le vendre,c'est super pour celui qui a besoin de toutes ses options, il fait une affaire, j'attends encore une semaine pour voir ce que l'on me propose.




J'ai même le EasyWatch pour la TNT  en cadeau pour celui qui va l'acheter ,j'aime faire des surprises!! lol


----------



## Thanidran (4 Février 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis que tu bosses en multi-écran c'est avec un moniteur externe ? Etais-tu sur secteur ?



exact mon grand, dis moi tout


----------



## Thanidran (4 Février 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même le EasyWatch pour la TNT  en cadeau pour celui qui va l'acheter ,j'aime faire des surprises!! lol



tu vends ton powerbook collector ? combien ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu vends ton powerbook collector ? combien ?


  je te contact en privé , sinon  je fais me faire jeté du forum lol


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu vends ton powerbook collector ? combien ?


 
ollaala je t'ai fais une annonce !! tu vas craqué lol, j'ai deja raté une super vente cette aprem , un mec sur un projet , sa machine à claquée en plein milieu, il doit le rendre Mardi, le pauvre, c'est pas de chance , j'èspere qu'il n a pas tout perdu, il en a acheté un neuf du coup, c'est radical !!   lol  j'attends donc de la vendre fin de semaine prochaine au meilleur enrichisseur à moins d'une proposition convenable.
 Bon je vais manger !! @+


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

tu vas rire, mais je n'ai rien reçu lol


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu vas rire, mais je n'ai rien reçu lol


 pas besoin t'en as deja un lol


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

c'etait juste pour savoir le prix


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> c'etait juste pour savoir le prix


je te dirai quand il sera vendu max fin de la semaine , il est sous enchère pour le moment


----------

